# ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى



## ايمن المصري (3 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا :

00000قمه الجمال عد المسلمين ان يصبح المسلمين كلهم علماء فى الدين ...اى " شيوخ "000000000000يا ريييييييت بس يحصل ...نحن نتمنى ذلك 

00000وبالتاكيد قمه الجمال عند النصاري  ان يصبح كل النصاري علماء فى الدين  ....وحينها سوف يكون النصاري  ....قساوسه او رهبان .....واكيد ا لنصاري يتمنون ذلك 000اليس كذلك ؟؟

0000اذا ماذا سوف يحدث من وجهةنظرك 0000

1- اذا اصبح المسلمين كلهم   يتقون ربهم واصبحو فى قمه التدين 000اى  " شيوخ "  وقامو بتطبيق القران بالحرف الواحد ...ماذا سيحدث ؟؟


2- اذا اصبح النصاري    علماء فى الدين ...واتقو ربهم اشد الاتقاء ...اى اصبحو "رهبان وقساوسه "  وراهبات ....ماذا سوف يحدث ؟؟

 00000000000ارجو من الكل ان يرد على اسالتى وخصوصا  الاخوه النصاري ..........
ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااااكن 0000ما عدا " لكى بروو"  فانا لا اعتبره نصرانيا مطلقا 00ورايه لا يهمنى 0000000

ملحووظه :  لا تشغل باللك فيما افكر  000كل ما اريده ن تجاوب على اسالتى وبعد ذلك نتحاور 

رجاء من الاخوه المسلمين : اقتدو برسولكم ولا تجعلو احد  يسير غضبكم 000وتكلمو بالحسنى  حتى لو اسىء اليكم ......فكم من مره اسىء لنبينا  وصبر واحتسب 000فاجعل نبيك قدوه  امامك ....
وككل مره ساختم كلامى واقول اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن مريم العزراء الطاهره  رضى الله عنهم جميعا وارضاهم 

السلام عليكم 
تحيات : ايمن المصري


----------



## ايمن المصري (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 

ايه يا جماعه...................................مالكو  ليه ما حد رد عليه حتى الان .........................

متخفوش هههههههههههههههههههه ...................بس ردوعليه  .........هو انا حاطط لكو قنبله ولا ايه .....................ماهو مش هينفع اتكلم الا اذا كان هناك ردود ........................

انتظر رد الاخوه المسيحين قبل الاخوه المسلمين 

سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## abdoujoe (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
ولحد جاوب وانا استنيت دوري هههه 
انا برايي اذا اصبح المسلمين كلهم يتقون ربهم واصبحو فى قمه التدين يعني الدني رح تصير احلى واحلى واحلى 
و اذا اصبح النصاري علماء فى الدين ...واتقو ربهم اشد الاتقاء ...اى اصبحو رهبان وقساوسه ولحد رح يتجوز يعني رح تكتر العنوسة ورح يقل معدل الولادات وفي الاخير الانسان رح ينقؤض
هايدا هو رايي 
وشكرا :smil12:


----------



## abdoujoe (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> رجاء من الاخوه المسلمين : اقتدو برسولكم ولا تجعلو احد يسير غضبكم 000وتكلمو بالحسنى حتى لو اسىء اليكم ......فكم من مره اسىء لنبينا وصبر واحتسب 000فاجعل نبيك قدوه امامك ....



اي اخي كلامك صح والله يعينا ويصبر جميع المسلمين


----------



## ايمن المصري (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا...................

اين انتم يا نصارى ....لم اجدكم من اول شوط فى المباراه .............

على العموم  لقد قال احد اخوتنا فى الاسلام ...رايه ...لكنى انا هوضحها اكتر ....واريد  منكم انت تحاورونى  والا هحسبها  واحد صفر  لصالح ايمن المصري طالب الثانويه العامه  .....

...............................ماذا سوف يحدث  اذا تمسك المسلمون بدينهم واصبحو  كلهم  شيوخ ....سوف تكون الدنيا اكثر امانا ..لن يكون هناك ما يعرف بالفاحشه ...ولن يظلم مسيحى من مسلم  ...وسوف نعود اللى عصر الرسول وعصر عمر بن الخطاب .....وحااااااجاااااات كثييييير ...ولكنى اود الاختصار ....اذا كنت لا توافقنى يا مسيحى في ر ائى هذا ...اعطنى دليل او مثال بان هناك مسيحى او يهودى ظلم فى عهد الرسول او خلفائه ...او اجمع لى اية او حديث  يحث المسلمين على ظلم المسيحين او اليهود ..................

............................وماذا سوف يحدث اذا اصبح النصاري فى قمة التدين كالمسلمين ...سوف يهجر الرجل المراه  ويصبح قسيسا او راهبا ...وتصبح  النصرانيات ...راهبات  لا تتزوج ......

                حيث انا  الشيخ فى الاسلام = القسيس او الراهب فى المسيحيه .....
........اذا ماذا سيحدث ....سوف يتبع النصاري دينهم ...ولن يسبو رسول الاسلام ...وهذا شىء جميل ....لن يازون احد بالقول او بالفعل ....اى حالهم سيعتدل ...كحال المسلمين ......


........................ولكن ..........................

...كل يوم سيتناقص عدد النصاري ...ويتزايد عدد المسلمين ....وبعد 50 سنه  نقول .........................." النصاري انقرضوووووووووووووووو"

....ومن سيصبح مالك الارض حينها  هم المسلمون .....
فما معنى ذلك ...
...1- المسلمون يقولون ان القران قد نزل من عند الله ...وحين يتبعون كلام القران سوف يتقون الله اشد الاتقاء  ...اى سيصبحون شيوخ ..وحينها سيسعدون فى دنياهم ..ويزداد نسلهم  ويبتعدون عن الفواحش فتقل  الامراض التى انتشرت فى عصرنا بسبب الفاحشه ....اى ان الله الذى نزل القران يحب المسلمون ويريد للبشريه ...الامن من كل مكروه 

2 - النصاري يقولون ان الانجيل هو الكتاب الحق ولم يحرف  وان القران باطل ...وعندما يتبعون ما انزل فى الانجيل اتباعا كاملا ويتقون الله  اشد الاتقاء سيصبحون رهبان وقساوسه ...وحينها  سوف يكونون مكبوتون شر  كبت ...لانهم بشر  ..ولكن  منعو من متاع الحياه الحلال .... وسوف يتناقصون الا ان يصبحو قله  مستضعفه ثم ينقردون .....كانهم يريدون ان يقولون ان الله يريد افنائنا من على وجه الارض ويريد ان يجعل الارض للمسلمون يعمرونها   ..او ان الله لا يريد اعمار الارض باهلها  بل يريد فنائها  ..وماذا رايك فى انسان يدعو الا شىء  من نتائجه فناء الناس من على وجه البسيطه ..لا نقول عليه غير ارهابى  يريد تدمير الحياه من على الارض ...فمعنى كلامكم يا نصاري ان المسيح ارهابا ....وحاشى لله ان يكون ابن الطاهره كذلك ...ولكن كذب النصاري واليهود  .................


وفييييييييييييييييه كلااااااااااااااااااااااام كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير معايه 
لكن    انا طالب ثانويه عامه والوقت ضيق 

...............اكيد هيكون فى بيننا مباريات احلى واحلى .فى الاجازه ....

لكنى حتى الان لم ارى حتى لاعبا واحدا من الفريق الثانى .............

فهل  ننهى المباره  بفوز  فريق المسلمين على فريق النصاري  ؟؟ ولا هنكمل يا جماعه 

......وسانهى كلامى ككل مره واقول : اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن مريم العذراء الطاهره رضى الله عنهم جميعا وارضاهم 

السلام عليكم 
تحيات :  ايمن المصري


----------



## ايمن المصري (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا...................

اين انتم يا نصارى ....لم اجدكم من اول شوط فى المباراه .............

على العموم  لقد قال احد اخوتنا فى الاسلام ...رايه ...لكنى انا هوضحها اكتر ....واريد  منكم انت تحاورونى  والا هحسبها  واحد صفر  لصالح ايمن المصري طالب الثانويه العامه  .....

...............................ماذا سوف يحدث  اذا تمسك المسلمون بدينهم واصبحو  كلهم  شيوخ ....سوف تكون الدنيا اكثر امانا ..لن يكون هناك ما يعرف بالفاحشه ...ولن يظلم مسيحى من مسلم  ...وسوف نعود اللى عصر الرسول وعصر عمر بن الخطاب .....وحااااااجاااااات كثييييير ...ولكنى اود الاختصار ....اذا كنت لا توافقنى يا مسيحى في ر ائى هذا ...اعطنى دليل او مثال بان هناك مسيحى او يهودى ظلم فى عهد الرسول او خلفائه ...او اجمع لى اية او حديث  يحث المسلمين على ظلم المسيحين او اليهود ..................

............................وماذا سوف يحدث اذا اصبح النصاري فى قمة التدين كالمسلمين ...سوف يهجر الرجل المراه  ويصبح قسيسا او راهبا ...وتصبح  النصرانيات ...راهبات  لا تتزوج ......

                حيث انا  الشيخ فى الاسلام = القسيس او الراهب فى المسيحيه .....
........اذا ماذا سيحدث ....سوف يتبع النصاري دينهم ...ولن يسبو رسول الاسلام ...وهذا شىء جميل ....لن يازون احد بالقول او بالفعل ....اى حالهم سيعتدل ...كحال المسلمين ......


........................ولكن ..........................

...كل يوم سيتناقص عدد النصاري ...ويتزايد عدد المسلمين ....وبعد 50 سنه  نقول .........................." النصاري انقرضوووووووووووووووو"

....ومن سيصبح مالك الارض حينها  هم المسلمون .....
فما معنى ذلك ...
...1- المسلمون يقولون ان القران قد نزل من عند الله ...وحين يتبعون كلام القران سوف يتقون الله اشد الاتقاء  ...اى سيصبحون شيوخ ..وحينها سيسعدون فى دنياهم ..ويزداد نسلهم  ويبتعدون عن الفواحش فتقل  الامراض التى انتشرت فى عصرنا بسبب الفاحشه ....اى ان الله الذى نزل القران يحب المسلمون ويريد للبشريه ...الامن من كل مكروه 

2 - النصاري يقولون ان الانجيل هو الكتاب الحق ولم يحرف  وان القران باطل ...وعندما يتبعون ما انزل فى الانجيل اتباعا كاملا ويتقون الله  اشد الاتقاء سيصبحون رهبان وقساوسه ...وحينها  سوف يكونون مكبوتون شر  كبت ...لانهم بشر  ..ولكن  منعو من متاع الحياه الحلال .... وسوف يتناقصون الا ان يصبحو قله  مستضعفه ثم ينقردون .....كانهم يريدون ان يقولون ان الله يريد افنائنا من على وجه الارض ويريد ان يجعل الارض للمسلمون يعمرونها   ..او ان الله لا يريد اعمار الارض باهلها  بل يريد فنائها  ..وماذا رايك فى انسان يدعو الا شىء  من نتائجه فناء الناس من على وجه البسيطه ..لا نقول عليه غير ارهابى  يريد تدمير الحياه من على الارض ...فمعنى كلامكم يا نصاري ان المسيح ارهابا ....وحاشى لله ان يكون ابن الطاهره كذلك ...ولكن كذب النصاري واليهود  .................


وفييييييييييييييييه كلااااااااااااااااااااااام كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير معايه 
لكن    انا طالب ثانويه عامه والوقت ضيق 

...............اكيد هيكون فى بيننا مباريات احلى واحلى .فى الاجازه ....

لكنى حتى الان لم ارى حتى لاعبا واحدا من الفريق الثانى .............

فهل  ننهى المباره  بفوز  فريق المسلمين على فريق النصاري  ؟؟ ولا هنكمل يا جماعه 

......وسانهى كلامى ككل مره واقول : اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن مريم العذراء الطاهره رضى الله عنهم جميعا وارضاهم 

السلام عليكم 
تحيات :  ايمن المصري


----------



## abdoujoe (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

سلام ايمن وانا بضم صوتي لصوتك وبحييك عهالموضوع الجميل وانا بعتقد انو الكل قرا هالموضوع بس ما قدروا يجاوبو
وسلاممممممممممممممممممم:smil12:


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

ايوة ياايمن كلامك ليس لة معنى او هدف ولا يذودولاينقص لان الاسلام من كلامك نكاح ونسل وعدد وكلامك عن المسيحية يدل على عدم معرفة وجهل


----------



## ايمن المصري (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 

......................الرد على ما قاله الاخ رافت .................................

ايوة ياايمن كلامك ليس لة معنى او هدف ولا يذودولاينقص لان الاسلام من كلامك نكاح ونسل وعدد وكلامك عن المسيحية يدل على عدم معرفة وجهل
................................
ههههههههههههههههههههه ..........والله يا اخ رافت لو ما رديت عليه كان اكرم لك .....يا راجل حرام عليك ........هو انت ما قريت كلامى ولا عايز تحرف .................
ولنفرض ان كلامك صح ....هل زياده النسل والعدد فى الحلال  حرام ....هل توجد شريعه تقول ذلك .....
..................
لقد قلت فى كلامى .....
............المسلمون صيصبحو اتقياء الا جانب ازدادهم  وعدم فنائهم ...
............والنصاري صيصبحو اتقياء لكن سيفنوووووون ....

............فما رايك فى شريعه تدعو الا الفناء .....هل الاله فى نظركم يريد القضاء على البشريه ...ام ان شريعتكم  تلاعب بها على طول السنين ...............النقص  ليس بالانجيل او بالتوراه ...ولكنى اقصد بكلامى هذا  ...ان شريعتكم ان طبقت بالكامل وعلى احسن وجه فهى مصر هلاككم ...فكيف ذلك ...اخلقنا الله لكى ينزل لنا شريعه ...يهلكنا بها ....اين رحمته ......اتقو الله ................
....ملحوظه : قد اتغيب على منتداكم هذا  فكما تعلمون انا طالب ثانويه ...فاتمنى الا تهاجمونى وانا لست موجود وتقولون لقد هر ب ايمن ............سوف اعووووووود باذن الله 
السلام عليكم 
تحيات ايمن المصري


----------



## ايمن المصري (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

تقول لى بانى جاهل بالمسيحيه .....فهل  انتم عالمون بالقران


----------



## Christian Knight (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*سؤالك ليس له اى معنى يا ايمن لانه ان اصبح الجميع رعاة فمن ستكون الرعية؟؟
ثم ان العلم بالدين ليس معناه انى اكون قس او راهب وهناك كثير من علماء المسيحية لا هم قساوسة ولا رهبان
كما ان الرهبنة هى لقلة من الناس فقط يا اخ ايمن وليست لكل الناس ولا حتى لربع الناس وانما لقلة قليلة فقط والله لا يطلب منا ان نكون جميعا رهبان
وبالمناسبة القس بيتزوج ويخلف طالما انه ليس راهب
فلم يرد احد على سؤالك لانه ليس له اى معنى وخالى تماما من المنطق يعنى لا تحاول ايهام نفسك ان سؤالك فيه شىء من الحكمة او الحجة, لكن اذا اردت سؤالا فيه حجة فانا اعطيك سؤالا,.....
هل يوجد عندكم بالاسلام شىء بنفس سمو الرهبنة؟
ام ان دينكم لم يرتقى الى هذا المستوى من الروحانية والعلاقة مع الله؟
منتظر جوابك*


----------



## nikeman (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

فكره غير منطقيه..كيف سيدار العالم؟


----------



## abdoujoe (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> هل يوجد عندكم بالاسلام شىء بنفس سمو الرهبنة؟
> ام ان دينكم لم يرتقى الى هذا المستوى من الروحانية والعلاقة مع الله؟
> منتظر جوابك


كلمة واحدة وبسيطة "الزاهدين في الدنيا"
[QUOTEام ان دينكم لم يرتقى الى هذا المستوى من الروحانية والعلاقة مع الله؟
منتظر جوابك][/QUOTE]
لا لو لم يكن الاسلام يقوي العلاقة مع الله لما بقيت في هذا الدين


----------



## ايمن المصري (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .....


..............................الرد على الاخ nikeman................................
....وهذا ما قاله :فكره غير منطقيه..كيف سيدار العالم؟.....

.........................معنى كلامك يا اخ ان الناس لو اتقو وراعو ربهم ...واطاعوه فى كل شىء سوف يختل نظام العالم  .....اعوذ بالله ...لا اظن ان يقول هذا الكلام الا  ملحد ...فلماذا تقول هذا ....
فوالله العكس تمام...واما ان رايك هذا تقوله عن دينك فقط....اما عن ديننا فليس ذلك تماما...ولماذا نذهب بعيد ساعطيك مثالا....
..............خرج لنا رجل من الصحراء امى  لا يعرف حتى القرائه او الكتابه لكن  علمه علام الغيوب ....انظر ماذا حدث عندما كان المسلمون ياتمرون بامر رسولهم ويتبعون ما امرهم وينتهون عما نهى عند ...انظر ماذا حدث ...قهرو اعظم القوى فى عصرهم ...قهرو عبده النار الفرس و قهرو القوه العظمى ان ذاك وهى هرقل وقيصر الروم ....لم يستطيع احد ردهم ....ولكن بعد ان نسود ما امرهم به دينهم ...وابتعدو عن طاعه ربهم ..وتمادو فى العصيان ..ماذا حدث ...اصبحو دويلات ....لا حيله لها ولا قوه ...اصبحو ياتمرون بامر امريكا وغيرها ...اصبحو اذل شعب ...لقد اعطى الاسلام فى بدايته هيبه لكل عربي ...اما الان ما اضعف واهون واسهل من ان يزل العربى ...خرج من بين ظهورنا زرعا شيطانيا يدعى اسرائيل ...تسقى العرب كل يوم من كائئس الاهانه ....وانا اقول العرب اى النصاري والمسلمين .....
.......................
ومن جانب اخر :
............انت تقول  ان نظام العالم سيختل ...ولا اظن انك تتحدث الا على دينك ....اما ديننا فغير ذلك تماااااااااااام....وساشرح لك ....ماذا سوف يحدث ان اتقى المسلمون ربهم وعادو الى سنة نبيهم والاقتضاء باصحابه ...و تطبية قرانهم .....
لن تجد مسلم يظلم اخاه المسلم ...لن يتعدى مسلم على مسيحى .....
..سوف يكون المسلون اخوه مترابطون ...سوف يتبعون امر الله ورسوله فى كل شىء ....ثوف يتمنون ارقى واشرف موته  وهى الشهاده فى سبيل الله والدين والوطن ....حينا فقط لن تجد من تدعى اسرائيل .....
حينها فقط ستخشى اى قوه فى العالم من ان تفكر فى احتلال شبر عربى ....اى سوف يكون للعرب  للعرب واكررها للعرب هيبه واحترام امام كل الدول ....ولن يفعل بنا ما ترونه الان ......
................
................عندما يتقون المسلمون ربهم اشد الاتقاء ...سيعلم المسلمون ان العمل عباده  كما قال لهم رسولهم ....حيث انه فى ديننا الانسان الذى يكسب من عمل يده  مؤديا ما عليه من واجبات تجاه ربه ...خيرا  من المسلم الناسك فى المسجد ليل نهار ...عاله على اخوه فى الاكل ومستلزمات الحياه ......
..........حينها  ستجد المسلمون ...انشط مما هم فيه ...سوف يطيعون ربهم  ولن  يرضو بان يكونو عله على احد ...مادام العمل عباده .......
.......................

عندما يتقون المسلمون ربهم اشد الاتقاء ......ستجد المسلمون اذا عملو عملا اتقنوه اشد اتقانا ...حيث سيقتدون برسولهم الذى قال  " من عمل عمل فليتقنه "
.......اى حينها ستكون مصنوعاتنا  متقنه تماما  وسوف تنافس مصنوعات الصين وتايوان هههههههههههههه
......................
عندما يتقون المسلمون ربهم اشد الاتقاء .....ستجد المسلم يذهب الى اقصى بقاع الارض  باحثا عن العلم ....مقتضيا بامر رسوله الذى قال ...من سلك طريقا يلتمس به علما سهل الله له طريقا الى الجنه ..........
................عندما يتقون المسلمون ربهم اشد الاتقاء ...حينها لن تجد زانى او فاحش او عاصى او سارق وان  حدث ذلك سوف يقام عليه حد الله فيجلد او يقتل او تقطع يده ....فيكون عبره للباقين ...مش يدخل السجن ويخرج بعد شهرين  ويمارس ما فعل وانشط مما كان .....
..........................................

عندما يتقون المسلمون ربهم اشد الاتقاء ......سوف يخرجون الزكاه التى امرهم بها رسولهم ....حينها لن تجد فقير  فى الاسلام ..." انظر  اسلامنا ينظم الاقتصاد بين الناس "
..................................
...................وبالمعنى الصريح يا اخ وبالاختصار  الشديد انه عندما يتقون المسلمون ربهم اشد الاتقاء .....سوف تجد العالم الاسلامى نموذجا لا يوجد مثيله ...ولارتفعانا واصبحنا العالم الاول بدلا من  العالم الثالث ...............والله معايه كلام كتييييييييييييير ...لكن  طالب الثانويه العامه لا يمتلك وقتا ههههههههههه
............واخر الكلام  عندما يتقون المسلمون ربهم اشد الاتقاء ...........سوف تحل كل المشكلات الاقتصاديه السياسيه الاجتماعيه وغيرها ..........كل هذا وتقول .فكره غير منطقيه..كيف سيدار العالم؟.....اذا فانت تتحدث عن دينك ...

......اما اذا ذهبت الى المسيحيه ..فانتم حين تتقون ربك اشد الاتقاء وتقتدون بالمسيح ستبتعدون عن النساء ...ذعم  سوف تكون هناك محبه  بينكم لااااااااااااااكن ...حينها ستكونون زائلون لا محاله ....
.........................
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى  والسيد المسيح ابن العذراء مريم  الطاهره رضى الله عنهم جميعا وارضاهم ..............
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري               اللى خايف من الامتحانات هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Christian Knight (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*جبت منين الكلام الفارغ اللى بيقول ان اتقاءنا لله معناه الابتعاد عن النساء؟؟
ثم ان الاسلام لم يكن يوما دينا حضاريا فقد كان دائما هو دين السيف والارهاب من عصر محمد وحتى الان وكان دائما هو سبب الاضطراب الاول فى العالم, فاى حضارة تلك التى تتكلم عنها؟؟
الاخ نايكمان لم يقل ان نظام العالم سيختل لو اصبح الناس متدينين مثلما ادعيت عليه وانما اعترض على فكرتك بان يصبح كل الناس رجال دين لانها بالفعل فكرة غير منطقية وستجعل نظام العالم يختل*


----------



## ايمن المصري (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ............

.........................رساله الى الاخ كرستيان .............................
لقد قرائت اشتراكك انت ولاخ الاخر لكنى قمت بالرد على الاخ نيكمان ...ولديق الوقت وانت تعلم ما معنى الثانويه العامه  سوف ارد عليك فى وقت لاحق ان شاء الله ..والى ان نلتقى اريدك ان تجاوبنى على هذه الاسئله اولا .......
ماذا رايك فى  ابراهيم  واسماعيل وداود وسليمان واسحاق  ويعقوب  وزكريا ونوح  عليهم اصلاه والسلام  جميعا ......هل تؤمنون بهم ؟ وان كان جوابك نعم ...فهل تقتدون بهم ؟ وهل تظن ان هناك على وجه الارض فى هذه الايام اشرف منهم  ؟
....هل شريعتكم  امرتكم حين تتقون اشد الاتقاء وتبلغون القمه فى طاعه الله ان تترهبنو ام انتم ابتدعتموها ؟
ام انكم تقتدون بالمسيح فى هذا ؟
.........
.............هل تسعى الى الاتقاء الامثل ؟؟
...................يا ريت تجاوبنى على اسالتى ...ولو اتاخرت عليك فى الرد اعزرنى ولا تقول لقد هرب ايمن .......
...........على فكره لو هزمتونى  مش مهم انا طالب صغير لسه نونوهههههههههههههلسه ما كملت 18 
اما لو هزمتكم اعتقد انها الطاااااااااااااااااامه ....
السلام عليكم 
ايمن المصري


----------



## Christian Knight (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*واضح اذا انك مش جاى عشان تتحاور يا ايمن وانما واخدها مسالة مهزوم ومنتصر وده معناه انك مش ناوى تعترف باخطاءك لو ثبتت لك مما ينفى فائدة الحوار من الاساس, ده غير انك اصلا لم تاتى باى بينة لكى تساورك فكرة هزيمتنا وانما ما رايناه منك حتى الان هو اسئلة استفهامية وافتراضات غير منطقية, عموما دى مشكلتك انت...........
وبالمناسبة انا اكبر منك بثلاث سنوات فقط
بالنسبة لسؤالك (وانا اقول سؤالك لانى اراه كله سؤال واحد) فانا اجبتك عنه قبلا واخبرتك ان الرهبنة هى لقلة قليلة من الناس وقمة الاتقاء ليس معناها الرهبنة
اما عن مصدر عقيدة الرهبنة فقد اخذناها من حياة السيد المسيح لانه عاش طوال حياته بتولا وامه كانت بتولا واكثر تلميد كان يحبه السيد المسيح (وهو القديس يوحنا) كان هو التلميذ الوحيد البتول يعنى عقيدة الرهبنة من صلب حياة المسيح لكن ذلك لا يعنى انها قمة الاتقاء ولا يعنى انها فرض على كل الناس ولا حتى ربعهم وانما لقلة قليلة فقط*


----------



## ايمن المصري (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اجبيبنى عن باقى اسالتى ونلتقى غدا  او يوم الاربعاء القادم ان شاء الله ............

.............واقسم بالله انى لن افعل لامثلكم ...ولو احسست انى مهزوم لاعترفن بالهزيمه 
.............لانها لن تكون هزيمه بل خطاء فهم منى ..ليس اكثر ............
ويلا ريت  تتحدث عن الاسلام ورسوله  باحترام اكثر من ذلك ....ولا تقول كلام بدون برهان ....اما عن انتشار الاسلام بحد السيف سوف يكون لى مقال فى هذه الاكذوبه 
السلام عليكم 
ايمن المصري


----------



## samer12 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



ايمن المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا...................
> 
> اين انتم يا نصارى ....لم اجدكم من اول شوط فى المباراه .............
> 
> ...


لا داعي لتذكيرنا في كل مرة بأنك طالب ثانوية 
فهل تجد نفسك صغيرا وتقول في نفسك إن هزموني فلا فضل لهم في هزيمة طفل في الثانوية
كلمة شيخ هي كلمة مبتدعة في الدين الأسلامي إي أنها محدثة ولم تكن في عصر رسولكم وهو 
لم يقل لكم كونوا شيوخ أو غيره 
وبالمقابل كلمة قسيس أو  راهب  فلم يذكر المسيح هذه الكلمة فالسيد المسيح قال( ليكن لكل رجل امرأة ولكل أمرأة رجل ) ولكن إن كنت تقصد الرهبان وكلامك واضح هنا فهم الزاهدون بالدنيا والذين نذروا أنفسم لخدمة الكلمة وهم منتقون ويعطون هذه النعمة من الرب لكي يكرهو ا ملذات الحياة ولكي أقرب المسألة لمخك وقلك ما قال لكم نبيكم ( المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا )
ولك خير مثل أبراهيم الخليل دعاه   الله أن يذبح أبنه فهل من اللزوم أن يدعوا الله كل البشر ليذبحوا أبنائهم فهي خصائص يخص الله بها بعض البشر ويقويهم ليكونو خادمين لكلمته فلا يبعدهم عن عبادته وخدمة كلمته أي شيء
أما أن الدنيا سوف تكون بألف خير أن أصبحوا كل المسلمين شيوخ فلا يعود هناك ظلم ولا ولا ..............الخ ما عددته فأقول لك تعلم المسيحية جيدا وسوف ترى  من تعاليم السيد المسيح ما يغنيك عن  كل ما ذكرته فأن تمسك به المسيحيون والأسلام فخير للبشرية ألف مرة من كتاب يأمر بالقتل والجهاد وأمور أخرة لسنا في صدد تعدادها في هذا الموضوع 
وأقول لك أكثر إن قرأت الوصايا المنزلة على موسى تجد أنها  تدعوا إلى كل ما ذكرته أنت في كلامك 
وأما عن موضوع المبارات هههههههههه فاذهب والعب بعيدا


----------



## Christian Knight (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



ايمن المصري قال:


> اجبيبنى عن باقى اسالتى ونلتقى غدا  او يوم الاربعاء القادم ان شاء الله ............
> 
> .............واقسم بالله انى لن افعل لامثلكم ...ولو احسست انى مهزوم لاعترفن بالهزيمه
> .............لانها لن تكون هزيمه بل خطاء فهم منى ..ليس اكثر ............
> ...



*لقد اجبت عن جميع اسئلتك بالفعل وبالمناسبة انا ولد مش بنت واسمى معناه الفارس المسيحى*


----------



## ايمن المصري (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..............

..............رساله الى ابو سمره  والفارس المسيحى .......................
.....اسمعو يا جماعه الجدول نزل ...وزى الذفت ...وانا عايز اروح  اذاكر فايه رايكم لو ضربتم مثالا لكل من بالمنتدى ...وعقدنا هدنه هههههه الى ان تنتهى امتحاناتى  ونقوم بالحوار من اول صفحه الى نهايه الحكتاب ...ايه ريكم هل سلتمسون العذر لاخا لكم فى الانسانيه  .......

..........هذا ليس هروب ....وانا والله كاتب لكم 3 صفحات  كده ....لكن عارف لو نشرتها  انكم هتردو ...والحبال طويييييييييله ...وهتقولولى الكلام ده خطاء ...والاستاذ فارس كل شويه هيكدبنى فى حاجات واضحه زى عين الشمس  .....يعنى  من الاخر ايه رايكم  كنسلو الموضوع الى ان اتى لكم  ....سلام يا اصدقاء اتمنى ان تقبلو  عرضى  ..وتكونو معايه جدعان ......
على فكره يا فارس  ...انت كده دخلتنا فى موضوعين تانى  وهم 
1- انتشار الاسلام بحد السيف 


2- الحضاره الاسلاميه  التى تنكرها .....

واريد ان اقول لك  ...سوف اقنعك  بانه كانت هناك حضاره عظيمه تعرف بالحضاره الاسلاميه ..ولكنك لن تقتنع .....وسوف اقنعكرباذن الله  بان الاسلام لن ينتشر بحد السيف ولكنك لن تقتنع ....اما عن موضوعنا ىالاساسى  فقد اكون كما قلتم  انى قد اخطائت فى  فهم دينكم من هذه الناحيه رغم انى حتى الان معى الادله الكافيه  لاثبات ما قلت ...................
المهم يا ابو سمره انت وفارس  يا ريت تعزرووووووووو ايمن  ولا تقولون لقد هرب ايمن  لا والله  ...سوف اعود لكم بمجرد ان تنتهى الامتحانات ......وقتها نعرف نشتغل ...اما ان حاورتكم  الان فهذه ستكون حماقه كبيره منى  ........سلام وتحيات ايمن المصري 
...........اكون ممنون لكم  ان قبلتم عزري 
................على فكره  لقد وضعت اشتراك  جديد  باسم  " الا يكفى هذا  الدليل " يا ريت تعطونى ردودكم فيه ...

......................اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد  وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العزراء البتول ....مريم رضى الله عنهم وارضاهم جميعا


----------



## thelife.pro (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اخي العزيز 
انت تطلب المستحيل 

ان تطبقوا الاسلام بحذافيره 
وان نطبق الدين المسيحي بحذافيره 

لا يمكن وهو من المستحيل 
او بشيء اكبر من المستحيل 

السيد المسيح قال 
ان كان فيكم ايمان بمقدار حبة الخردل 
لاقمنا الجبال من ارضها وزرعناها بمكان اخر
اذا لا اعتقد انه يوجد انسان على سطح الكرة الارضية به ايمان كافي 

وبعد ذلك لماذا بالبداية تبحث عن النصارى وكأنه موضوع شيق 
وهم يعجزون عن الاجابة 
انه موضوع لا هدف له 

اريد تفسير ما هو هدفك من معرفة الاجابة 

ولكن لا اقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح 

وطلبت عدم الاجابة من لكى بروو ........ لماذا 

الم تقل ان دين الاسلام يهدف للتسامح 
وان رسول الله كان جاره يرمي القمامة امام منزله وفي يوم لم يرى القمامة ذهب ليرى مابه 
اذا انت كافر ولا تعلم معنى الاسلام 

وبالنسبة لمعرفتك بالدين المسيحي فانا اعطيك علامة صفر ..... بالنسبة لي ايضا 
وان كان رأيي لا يهمك فدعه على الجانب 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*يا ريت لو تخبرنا يا اخ ايمن لما تعود ايه الحاجات اللى انا كدبتك فيها وواضحة زى عين الشمس لانى لم اكذبك سوى فى امور تاريخية واتيت بدليلى على كلامى او فى معلومات خاطئة كانت عندك عن العقيدة المسيحة*


----------



## ايمن المصري (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

..................السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 
.............شكرا لقلب يسوع على الاشتراك ...اظنك طونى اليس كذلك 
وشكرا للفارس المسيحى لانه هينتظرنى بعد الامتحانات  واسف يا جماع انى هعلق الموضوع ...
لكن  الظروف  
السلام عليكم 
تحيات ايمن المصري 
اقسم بالله انى ساعود بعد لامتحانات لانهاء  هذا الموضوع 
وان كنت اخطائت لفهمى دينكم من هذه الناحيه ساعترف  بخطئى 
لكن موضوع الحضاره الاسلاميه وانتشار الاسلام بحد السيف  فاعتبر نفسك  مهزوم فيه من الان 
...شكرا لكم ...
ويا ريت ما حد يكتب حاجات  وانا مش قاعد ..ههههههههههههههه الطعن فى الظلااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
سلام  وتحيات ايمن المصري 
 احترمك يا قلب يسوع ان كنت طونى  رغم انك متحيذ  ولكنى احترمك


----------



## Christian Knight (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*ترجع بالسلامة يا اخ ايمن لكن انا الذى انصحك ان تعتبر نفسك مهزوم فى موضوع التاريخ لان التاريخ حقائق وليس اراء*


----------



## onajoncy (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اخى الحبيب ايمن احب اقولك ان موضوعك تافة جدا ولا يستحق حتى الرد عليه لانه يثبت بما لاشك فية انك فعلا صغيرا فى السن كما ذكرت و صغيرا جدا فى العقل ايضا عليك بالمعرفه اولا والقرأة ثم المحاورة ولا داعى ان تدخل نفسك فى امور انتا لن تستطيع فهمها لان الرهبنه اسمى من ان يتكلم عنها جاهل مثلك


----------



## thelife.pro (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



ايمن المصري قال:


> ..................السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا
> .............شكرا لقلب يسوع على الاشتراك ...اظنك طونى اليس كذلك
> نعم انا طوني
> وشكرا للفارس المسيحى لانه هينتظرنى بعد الامتحانات  واسف يا جماع انى هعلق الموضوع ...
> ...


شكرا لك وانا احترمك ايضا 
ولنرى ما عندك 
سلاااااااااااااااااام المسح


----------



## thelife.pro (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



onajoncy قال:


> اخى الحبيب ايمن احب اقولك ان موضوعك تافة جدا ولا يستحق حتى الرد عليه لانه يثبت بما لاشك فية انك فعلا صغيرا فى السن كما ذكرت و صغيرا جدا فى العقل ايضا عليك بالمعرفه اولا والقرأة ثم المحاورة ولا داعى ان تدخل نفسك فى امور انتا لن تستطيع فهمها لان الرهبنه اسمى من ان يتكلم عنها جاهل مثلك



اهلا بك معنى في منتديات الكنيسة 
كما واضح لدي انك عضو جديد 
نحن هنا للنقاش 
وسوف نحاوره ونرد عليه وعلى استفسراته كلها 
بالنسبة للعمر ان كنت تعتبره صغير 
فان المسيح قال دعوا الاطفال يأتون ألي 
هنا المنتديات للجميع صغار- كبار- عجزة- نساء كل البشر 
من لديه اي استفسار انه لدينا 
ولا نمنع احد من التحدث 
شكرا لك 
واهلا بيك مرة تانية 

اخوك طوني 
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## onajoncy (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اخى الحبيب طونى اشكرك على الترحيب بى ولااعرف لماذا هؤلاء الجهله يتحدثون دون فهم او حتى ادنى معرفه الى متى نحتمل هذا الجهل ينتقدون الرهبنه ويقبلون خرافات الاسلام دون تفكير اتمنى ان يمد الله فى عمرى لاري يوم انقراض الاسلام من العالم حتى يصبح عالم بلا ارهاب بلا انتحاريين بعقول تخطوا للامام ولاترجع بنا الى الجاهليه اخيرا اشكرك اخى طونى واشكر كل العاملين فى الموقع على مجهوداتهم لاناره العقول المظلمه وانا اسف لان وقتى لا يسمح بالتواجد فى الموقع لفترات طويله ولكنى متابع له بانتظام سلام ربى يسوع المسيح معك ومع الجميع وبركه  قيامته ونصرتة تكون معنا امين


----------



## znear (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

سلام و نعمه 
مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم :العالم يمضى و يزول و شهوته معه لا تحبوا العالم و لا الاشياء التى فى العالم
يا اخ ايمن اصحح لك معلومه القسوس يتزوجوا وهم بشر طبيعيين لكن اعطاهم الله سلطان
ورتبه كهنوتيه لم تعطى الى الشيوخ عندكم 
مش لازم كل الاتقياء يكونوا قسوس فربنا يسوع المسيح بارك المتزوجين وغير المتزوجين فكان من التلاميذ المتزوج و غير المتزوج بارك ايضا عرس قانا الجليل
لو عندك معرفة بالكتاب المقدس كنت عرفت كل الكلام ده و اكتر
الرب معك


----------



## mira mor (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: يا استاذ ايمن انا هرد عليك لو كل من المسلمين والمسيحين اتبعوا دينهم صح اولا المسيحين هيقبلوا كل ْشر او اضطهاد بحب و سلامه قلب  وطلب الغفران لهم لأن هكذا المسيحيه تدعوا و هقولك بلأدله (رساله بولس الرسول الاولى الى تيموثاوس):اما انت يا انسان الله فأهرب من هذا(محبه المال اصل كل الشرور ) و اتبع البر والتقوى و الايمان و المحبه و الصبر و الوداعه جاهد جهاد الايمان الحسن اما عن الزواج يا اخ abdoujoe فأن الزواج فى المسيحيه اطهر و اسمى من الزواج فى الاسلام لانه علاقه تدل على المحبه محبه الروح اكثر من الجسد بمعنى ان لكل رجل مرأه واحده و لكل امرأه رجل واحد لأنهم بعد الزواج يصبحوا جسد واحد والذى يجمعه الله لا يفرقه احد  وايضا موجود هذا فى انجيل (رساله بولس الرسول الى اهل كورنثوس6,7) اما لو الاسلام اتبع دينه صح حرفيا تخيل انت او تمثل بالرسول مثلا لاصبح المجتمع علاقتهم ببعض اشبه بالحيوانات التى تتجه حسب غرائزها و تزوج الرجل الى يكون مثلا عنده 42 سنه طفله عندها مثلا 9 و يخطبها وهى 6 سنين طبعا فاهم و لا تحب افهم احسن تفهم لوحدك و انا عارفه هطلع  مبررات للى يتزوج 99 واحده هتقول يحميهم مثلا لكن يا اخ ايمن فى 100 طريقه يحمى بيهم الى يتزوجهم من غير ان يتزوج انه يجوزهم لاحد من اصحابه الى مش متجوزين ومطلعش مبررات وعن ايضا الاسلام فالاسلام يدعوا الى مقابله الشر بالشر صح ولا انا بتبله  ياريت ترد ولو مرتتش هعرف الرد


----------



## mira mor (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

:yahoo: :: يا اخ ايمن عندك افغانستان و باكستان ومالزيا و اندونسيا مطبقين الشريعه الاسلاميه بحازفرها الحال هناك ارجو الرد:story: :1028yr:


----------



## ايمن المصري (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ....

.............اهلا بكم مره ثانيه ....اسف والله جدا  لترك مواضيعى معلقه ...فقد كنت مشغول بالامتحانات ثم النتيجه ثم التنسيق والشغل ...........ولكن ساحاول ان اتواجد على الدوام معكم ان شاء الله....

.0.........................الرد على ما قالته او ما اخترعته ميرا مور ......
يا اخ ايمن عندك افغانستان و باكستان ومالزيا و اندونسيا مطبقين الشريعه الاسلاميه بحازفرها الحال هناك ارجو الرد  
..............................الاخت بتقول لى ان افخانستان وهى تحت الاحتلال الامريكى ..انها بطبق الشريعه الاسلاميه ...ههههههههه  غريبه ...وكمان باكستان ..يا سلام ....انا مش هعلق على الكلمتين دول كتير ..علشان مضحكش هههههههه...
.....اما بالنسبه لاندونيسيا وماليزيا ....مين قال لك انهم مطبقين الشريعه بحزافيرها ....طب يعنى برجمو الزانى ..ويقطعو ايد السارق ......والله ما عارف اقول لك ايه ...غير انى اضحك على معلوماتك ..اقصد نكتك هههههههههه.................
.....................................................................................................................................
يا استاذ ايمن انا هرد عليك لو كل من المسلمين والمسيحين اتبعوا دينهم صح اولا المسيحين هيقبلوا كل ْشر او اضطهاد بحب و سلامه قلب وطلب الغفران لهم لأن هكذا المسيحيه تدعوا و هقولك بلأدله (رساله بولس الرسول الاولى الى تيموثاوس):اما انت يا انسان الله فأهرب من هذا(محبه المال اصل كل الشرور ) و اتبع البر والتقوى و الايمان و المحبه و الصبر و الوداعه جاهد جهاد الايمان الحسن.....
...............
طبعا بالتاكيد وهذا ما قلته ..وهل قلت غير ذلك ...يا اخت المسلم لا ينكر اى شىء جميل فى اى 
دين اما غير المسلم  لا يقبل ان يعرف  صفه جميله او تعليم  جميل من تعاليمه ..كل ما يريده ان يبحث فى السيره والقران والجديث لكى ياتى بشىء يدين به الاسلام ...اقصد لكى يبتدع تهمه للاسلام تاركا ورائه على تعليم  جميل يامر به الاسلام ......اعوز بالله...........
.......من قال لك ان المسلمون لا يؤمنون بالتوراه او الانجيل  ......هل هناك مسلم يسمع اسم المسيح او موسى او العذراء ولا يقول عليهم السلام ...
.............................................................................................................................................
اما عن الزواج يا اخ abdoujoe فأن الزواج فى المسيحيه اطهر و اسمى من الزواج فى الاسلام لانه علاقه تدل على المحبه محبه الروح اكثر من الجسد بمعنى ان لكل رجل مرأه واحده و لكل امرأه رجل واحد لأنهم بعد الزواج يصبحوا جسد واحد والذى يجمعه الله لا يفرقه احد وايضا موجود هذا فى انجيل (رساله بولس الرسول الى اهل كورنثوس6,7)0.....................
...............................الزواج ...ما اظن انه هناك مشكله عندكم اكبر من مشكله الزواج ...لدرجه انه قد يتحول مسيحى الى مسلم لكى يطلق زوجته ....فما رئيك فى زواجكم يترك دينه لكى يطلق زوجته ......
او ممكن تقوم الزوجه باتهام نفسها بفعل الفاحشه  لكى يقوم زوجها بتطليقها ...هل هذا هو العقل .....
...طب اسالك سؤال ...لو اتجوزتى واحد بعدين اكتشفتى انه كان بيكذب عليكى ولا يريد الا اموالك ...هتعملى ايه .؟...هتسيبى دينك ولا ولا ...
........................................................................................................................................
اما لو الاسلام اتبع دينه صح حرفيا تخيل انت او تمثل بالرسول مثلا لاصبح المجتمع علاقتهم ببعض اشبه بالحيوانات التى تتجه حسب غرائزها و تزوج الرجل الى يكون مثلا عنده 42 سنه طفله عندها مثلا 9 و يخطبها وهى 6 سنين طبعا فاهم و لا تحب افهم احسن تفهم لوحدك و انا عارفه هطلع مبررات للى يتزوج 99 واحده هتقول يحميهم مثلا لكن يا اخ ايمن فى 100 طريقه يحمى بيهم الى يتزوجهم من غير ان يتزوج انه يجوزهم لاحد من اصحابه الى مش متجوزين ومطلعش مبررات وعن ايضا الاسلام فالاسلام يدعوا الى مقابله الشر بالشر صح ولا انا بتبله ياريت ....................
................................لالالالا انا مش فااااهم عايزك تشرحيلى نفسى تفهمينى .هههههههه............
نفسى اعرف انتى بتجيبى الكلام ده منين  حرام عليكى ...طب بصى انا هستنى منك دليل ...وربنا يسامحك فى مراعاتك لمشاعرنا .....ممك تجيبى لى حديث او ايه من القران ....
هستناكى تحرفيلى ايه او حديث .....................


----------



## ايمن المصري (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..............
.......................الرد على  ليف برو........
اخي العزيز 
انت تطلب المستحيل 

ان تطبقوا الاسلام بحذافيره 
وان نطبق الدين المسيحي بحذافيره 

لا يمكن وهو من المستحيل 
او بشيء اكبر من المستحيل 

السيد المسيح قال 
ان كان فيكم ايمان بمقدار حبة الخردل 
لاقمنا الجبال من ارضها وزرعناها بمكان اخر
اذا لا اعتقد انه يوجد انسان على سطح الكرة الارضية به ايمان كافي 

وبعد ذلك لماذا بالبداية تبحث عن النصارى وكأنه موضوع شيق 
وهم يعجزون عن الاجابة 
انه موضوع لا هدف له 

اريد تفسير ما هو هدفك من معرفة الاجابة 

ولكن لا اقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح 

وطلبت عدم الاجابة من لكى بروو ........ لماذا 

الم تقل ان دين الاسلام يهدف للتسامح 
وان رسول الله كان جاره يرمي القمامة امام منزله وفي يوم لم يرى القمامة ذهب ليرى مابه 
اذا انت كافر ولا تعلم معنى الاسلام 

وبالنسبة لمعرفتك بالدين المسيحي فانا اعطيك علامة صفر ..... بالنسبة لي ايضا 
وان كان رأيي لا يهمك فدعه على الجانب 

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح 

شكرا  لك اخ ليف ..تعرف ليه ...لانك لم تقوم فيما كتبت بمس رسولنا بى كلمه ...بعكس ما يفعل لكى برو 00اقصد ابو جهل ....نعم ما قلته على نبينا صحيح ....وان حدث معى هذا الموقف سوف اتبع نهج رسولى واكون متسامح ....
.............يعنى لو  ابو جهل شتمنى سبنى ...لن تجدنى الا ان اقول له ربنا يسامحك ..تعرف ليه ..لان قدوتى هو رسولى ....اما يجى ويسب رسولى يسب قدوتى  وتطلب منى التسامح اذاى كيف ؟......فهمنى .....
............اريد منك كلمه حق ..ما رئيك فيما يعرضه ابو جهل ؟ اقسم بالله انى لم ارد على مواضيعه لانى لا اراها مواضيع اصلا ......
................................................................................
تقول لى اننى اطلب المستحيل وانا اوافققك فى كلامك ...لكننا نفترض ...فماذا يحدث ان حدث ذلك ...ونحن المسلمون افضل الايمان ان نقتضى برسولنا فى كل شىء بدون استثناء ....
.......................فماذا يحدث انتم لو اقتديتم بالمسيح عليه السلام  او حتى نصفكم ...........
...................................
تقول لى ان كان رئى لا يهمك فدعه  على جانب ....
لا والله  ...اتمنى ان اراك فى كل مواضيعى ان شاء الله .....
وساختم كلامى واقول : 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى السيد المسيح وامه العذراء البتول  رضى الله عنها وارضاها .......
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## avram (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

الأخوة الآحباء
الصديق أيمن 
سلاااااااااااااااام ونعمة من اله السلام (السيد المسيح له كل المجد)
أولاً ما شدني للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع ليس أهمية الموضوع ومنطقيته.
لكن هو لان صاحب الوضوع كتكوت صغنن طالب الثانوية العامة وكلنا نعرف فترة الثانوية العامة وما يصاحبها من توترات.
أيضاً لان الموضوع يُضحك من جهل حقيقي عن الايمان المسيحي، فأختصر طالب الثانوية العامة المسيحية انها عدم زواج وهذا جهل رهيب لأن لو تعب نفسه كما يتعب في الثانوية العامة للحصول على شهادة وقرا الآنجيل الذي يعطيه حياة أبدية، لكان أدرك ما هى المسيحية والإيمان المسيحي.
الله عندما خلق الإنسان باركهما وقال أكثروا وأملاوا الأرض، ويقول الكتاب المقدس أن بعد أن خلق الله أدم قال ليس جيداً أن يكون أدم لوحده أصنع له معيناً نظيره
الزواج هو فكر الله نحو الإنسان وهذا واضح جداً من الكتاب المقدس
الكتاب المقدي يمتلى بالإيات التي تبارك الزواج.
تلاميذ المسيح الذين أختارهم كان أغلبهم متزوجين، 
هذا فيما يخص جانب الجهل في الأفتراضية
أرجع للكتاب المقدس تعرف ما هو الإيمان المسيحي

لكن لكي لا نرضي السيد أيمن
أولا لو كان كل المسيحين مؤمنين وملتزمين بالإيمان الحقيقي لكانت السماء على الأرض
المحبة والتواضع ........................ كل شخص سيكون أمين في مكانة الزوج في زواجه والدكتور في عمله وكل شخص سيكون امين الخ
أما عن الإسلام
لو صار كل المسلمين متمسكين بالدين الإسلامي
لكان كل العالم هو بن لادن
أنا أحترم جداً بن لان لانه إنسان ملتزم بدينه "مع رفضي التام للإعماله"
أما كل المسلمين الذين يدعون أن الإسلام دين محبة وتسامح فهم يخدعون نفوسهم ويتكلمون من منطلق إنسانيتهم وأدميتهم الذي خلقها الله بداخلهم .
ويستندون على ايات مكية منسوخة تدعو الى السلام لان كان نبي الإسلام مستصعف
لكن الإسلام الحقيقي هو رفض للغير وقتل وإرهاب وسيف
لو تريد أن تتخيل وخيالك واسع الى هذا الحد 
وتريد أن يكون كل المسلمين ملتزمين بتعاليم الدين الإسلامي
تخيل العالم كلة بن لادن
والشيعة يزادوا تمسكا بمذهبهم والسنة تمسكاً بمذهبهم ويصير حرب همجية كما كانت في بداية الإسلام غزو نهب وإحتلال 
هذا هو الإسلام الحقيقي
كل الصحابة قتلوا بحد السيف بسبب الوصول للسلطة من بعضهم البعض
أقرا التاريخ الإسلامي ستجد الإسلام الحقيقي والوجه القبيح له الذي يسهر علماء الإسلام على تجميله الأن في ظل عمليات التجميل التي إجتاحت عالمنا
فما المانع أن يتجمل الإسلام!!!!!!!!


----------



## coptic hero (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



المفصول ظلما قال:


> مراهق الثانويه العامه ما بيفعل الا حاجه وحده تعرف ايه هى ..............
> يستنى عند باب الكنيسه علشان يتفرج على الجنز والمنى جيب والشعر السائح و......و,,,,,,,
> ينتظر المتدينات منكم علشان يلبى طلبها وينهش فى لحمها ببصره .........ينتظر خروج بنطلون جنز او بضى لاسق شفااف يظهر كل تضاريس الجسد من جبال الهيمالايا الى خط الاستوااااااااااااااااااااااء
> ههههههههههههه




ههههههههه بأنتظارك امام الكنائس لترى البنات الذين يلبسون على كيفهم قد عملت كما قال لك دينك والعيب ان كان على البنات المسيحيات فى ملبسهم مع انهم مؤدبون ولم نسمع عن حاله واحده ففى الجرائد وصفحات الحوادث لعاهره مسيحيه ولكن كلهم مسلمات وانا شخصيا اعامل يوميا شركه بها المئات من الموظفات المحجبات بل والمنقبات ووصل الآمر لآن اكثر من اربع سيدات منهن عرضن علي نفسهن علما بأنهن محجبات ودائما يا صديقى لا تأخذ بالمظاهر فلو رجعت لصورة والدتك وهى صغيره ستجدها بدون حجاب ............انا اسف فبما انك فى ثانويه عامة ستجد ان والدتك لم تتجاوز الاربعين فربما تكون لحقت بموضه الحجاب من اوله ولكن العالم بالدواخل ربنا وقد قال الانجيل عنهم يأتونكم بثياب الحملان وهم ذئاب خاطفه يا ننوس


----------



## وسام الحب (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

ياحج ببساطة
اذا المسلمين تمسكو بدينهم فهم باذن الله سوف يكونوا اول شي راضين لربهم 
والنصاري اذا فهموا دينهم علي حق وعلمو مافيه انا ااكد لك تماما بانهم سوف ينتمون الي هذا الدين الدين الاسلامي
لانهم يعرفون حقا ان الدين هو الاسلام


----------



## fredyyy (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*وسام الحب*

*بالبساطة ده !!

الموضوع ليس تشجيع فريق كرة قدم

لكنه مسأله حياه أو موت 

أبدية الفرح أو .... أبدية العذاب

فالمسيحية تُظهر الله المُحب ....... وليس المنتقم المخيف

تُظهر الله الذي يريد أن يعطى .... وليس الله المطالب بفرائض

تُظهر الله الذي يريد أن يسمو بنا فوق الغرائز ...

ولا يطلب التفكير فيها وتقنينها

تُظهر المسيح الذي يشفي الأذُن المقطوعة ... 

ولا يُطالب بقطع اليد التي خُلقت لتعمل أعمال الله الحسنة

المسيحية لا تُقارن .... والمسيح لا مثل له*


----------



## مصر (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ........
..........اريد ان اخبركم اولا من انا .........معكم اخوكم ايمن المصري كاتب هذا الموضوع ........المفصول من المنتدى هههههههههه
.........على فكره انا رديت على الاخ avram
ولكن الرد تم حذفه ...ولكنى ساكتب الرد ثانيه ....وان احترمت الاداره حريه الكتابه فى هذا المنتدى سوف ارد على ما كتبه الاخوه الاخرون ان شاء الله غدا ....واتمنى الا يتم حذفه ككل مره ........
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا....


.....................الرد على الاخ avram..................
الأخوة الآحباء
الصديق أيمن 
سلاااااااااااااااام ونعمة من اله السلام (السيد المسيح له كل المجد)
أولاً ما شدني للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع ليس أهمية الموضوع ومنطقيته.
لكن هو لان صاحب الوضوع كتكوت صغنن طالب الثانوية العامة وكلنا نعرف فترة الثانوية العامة وما يصاحبها من توترات.
.................................................. .......................
هههههههههههههههههههه كتكوت ههههههههههههههههه صغنن ههههههههههه والله انت ما قلت حتى الان غير الحقييقه ولن اعارضك ................
...............................لنى ساعارضك فى الجذء الثانى وهو:
وكلنا نعرف فترة الثانوية العامة وما يصاحبها من توترات.[/color]
................الاخ عايز يقول بالعربى يعنى انى فى سن حرج وهو سن المراهقه وعندى توترات بسبب كده .............لكن انا ما اظن ان مراهق الثانويه العامه يتكلم فى الدين ....مراهق الثانويه العامه ما بيفعل الا حاجه وحده تعرف ايه هى ..............
يستنى عند باب الكنيسه علشان يتفرج على الجنز والمنى جيب والشعر السائح و......و,,,,,,, 
ينتظر المتدينات منكم علشان يلبى طلبها وينهش فى لحمها ببصره .........ينتظر خروج بنطلون جنز او بضى لاسق شفااف يظهر كل تضاريس الجسد من جبال الهيمالايا الى خط الاستوااااااااااااااااااااااء
ههههههههههههه...........انا بكلمك بجد هو ده اللى كنت انا واصحابى اعملف فى الصف الاول الثانوى .........لكن الان .......الحمد لله تبت .........وبطلت اروح الكنيسه هههههههههه..................
..................اما حكايه ان كتكوت الثانويه العامه المراهق ياكلم فى الدين الانه مراهق دى اول مره اسمعها
.................................................. .................................................. ........................................
أيضاً لان الموضوع يُضحك من جهل حقيقي عن الايمان المسيحي، فأختصر طالب الثانوية العامة المسيحية انها عدم زواج
..................لا يا اخ انا ما اختصرت انا خصصت .......تناولت جزء .................
.................................................. .................................................. .............................
لأن لو تعب نفسه كما يتعب في الثانوية العامة للحصول على شهادة وقرا الآنجيل الذي يعطيه حياة أبدية، لكان أدرك ما هى المسيحية والإيمان المسيحي.
...........معك حق يا اخ انا صحيح كنت مشغول بالثانويه لكنى اوعدك انى اقرء فى كتابكم الكثير والكثير.........ولن افعل كما تفعلون بقراننا وافهمه على مزاجى بل ساجعلكم انتم تفهمهونى ............ماذا رايك ............ايه رايكم لو طلبتو منا كذلك ........ولا انتو حابين تفهموه على مزاجكم.........
.................................................. .................................................. .............................
لكن لكي لا نرضي السيد أيمن
أولا لو كان كل المسيحين مؤمنين وملتزمين بالإيمان الحقيقي لكانت السماء على الأرض
المحبة والتواضع ........................ كل شخص سيكون أمين في مكانة الزوج في زواجه والدكتور في عمله وكل شخص سيكون امين الخ
..............................نعم وانا اوافقك القول ............فنحن لا ننكر بان المسيحيه مليئه بالتعاليم السمحه الكريمه مثلها مثل التوراه لانهم بالطبع من عند الله ولااااااااااكن تم تحريفهم ...............
.........ولكنك نسيت الى جانب كل هذا ان الكثير من نسائكم ستترهبن حتى تكون صلتها بالرب اقوى كما تقولون ........وكثيرون من رجالكم يصبحون رهبان ويهربون الى الصحراء ......الى حيات الوحده ...........حينها سيقل نسلكم الى ان تفنون وتصبح الارض للمسلمون ؟.........................
......................
اريد ان اعرف رايك فى شىء ما :
.................فى ايامنا هذه لقد ازداد عدد النساء عن عدد الرجال ........فان اصبح فى يوم من الايام عدد نساء النصاري 3 امثال عدد الرجال كما هو حادث فى فرنسا ...........ماذا سيحدث .....بعقيدتكم سيتزوج من كل 3 نساء واحده فقط ............ماذا ستفعل الاثنتان ..........اختر احد الحلول ..............
1: سيتم سترها عن طريق زواجها من مسلم ......تقبلها ..........ام تقبل ان تمارس الرذيله كل تنال ما تريده كل امرئه ..........ام تذهب الى الشذوذ الجنسى او العاده السريه ................ايهما فى هذه الحاله احب الى قلب المسيح ...........ان يتذوج منكم اثنين ويسترهم ...ويعدل بينهم ..........ام تنتشر الرزيله بين نسائكم ..........اى الحلين اقرب الى ما ينادى به العقل ............اتقى الله .............
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟........................................... .................................................. .....
أما عن الإسلام
لو صار 
كل المسلمين متمسكين بالدين الإسلامي
لكان كل العالم هو بن لادن
أنا أحترم جداً بن لان لانه إنسان ملتزم بدينه "مع رفضي التام للإعماله
.................................................. ..................
ما ابهت حجتكم ....لن تنظرو الى الاسلام الا من الزاويه التى انتم تريدونها ........حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ..............تقول لى انك تحتر بن لادن هههههههههههه طبعا لا نه اعطال الفرصه للهجوم على الاسلام ......ولكنى ساخيب ظنك ...........بن لادن ليس مسلما على الاطلاق ....والميلم الحق لن يقول غير ذلك .........فاسامه بن لادن وغيره لقد حكى عليه نبينا من اكثر من الف سنه وقال .............
فى حديث فيما معناه ..........سياتى اناس يامرون بالاسلام ولكنهم ليو بمسلمون بل هم دعاه على ابواب جهنم ..........لقد وصف رسولنا عليه السلام حبيبك بن لادن بانه داعيه على ابواب جهنم ............فاظن بعد هذا الكلام لا تقول لى مره ثانيه بن لادن بتاعك ده ................
............................ومن جه اخري .............قام بن لادن بضرب برجين وكانت ضحيت هذه العمليه مسلمون ونصاري مدنيين ونساء واطفال ........................
............هل هذا ما ينادى به الاسلام ورسولنا .........اعطنى دليلك ...........رسولنا اول من وضع قائمه لحقوق الانسان ومعامله الاسري.........ساتيك بها المره القادمه 
.............لكن الان ياقول لك ماذا كان سيحدث ان اتقى المسلمون ربهم ...........اولا لعادت الينا فلسطين المحتله ولعادت للعرب كرامتهم ........لما كان هناك اى قوه تفكر فى احتلال ارض عربيه ......انظر ماذا كان المسلمون  وماذا اصبحو .........ماذا كانو عندما كانو متمسكين بشريعه نبيهم وسنتهم ..........ملكو العالم ......قهرو القوه العظمى فى عصرهم الرومان والفرس وغيرهم .........من نجى البلاد من طوفان التتار من اعاد بيت المقدس من ايدى الطامعين .....من نظف الارض العربيه من كل مغتصب ........انظر الى حالهم الان بعد ان هجرو سنه نبيهم اصبحو ملطشه هههههههههه الى درجه ان المسحيون اللى تحت رايتهم كل يوم بيبو ويلعنو نبيهم .......لن اطيل عليك .........ولكنى اريد ان اسالك سؤال :
..................من تراه سيحرر بيت المقدس غير المسلمين ؟هل انتم ................
....................................................................................................................................
أما كل المسلمين الذين يدعون أن الإسلام دين محبة وتسامح فهم يخدعون نفوسهم ويتكلمون من منطلق إنسانيتهم وأدميتهم الذي خلقها الله بداخلهم .
ويستندون على ايات مكية منسوخة تدعو الى السلام لان كان نبي الإسلام مستصعف
..................
امامك السنه والقران .........انتظر دليلك على هذا الكلام ...........اتفقنا ............
......................................................................................................................................
لكن الإسلام الحقيقي هو رفض للغير وقتل وإرهاب وسيف
.............................انتظر دليلك ايضا ........اعظينى  ما يؤيدك من السنه او القران .........
؟......................................................................................................................................
لو تريد أن تتخيل وخيالك واسع الى هذا الحد 
وتريد أن يكون كل المسلمين ملتزمين بتعاليم الدين الإسلامي
تخيل العالم كلة بن لادن
.....................اظن انى قلت لك بن لادن ارهابى مش مسلم ....الاسلام بريء منه بدليل من رسولنا منذ اكثر من الف وربعمائه سنه ..............
........................................................................................................................................
والشيعة يزادوا تمسكا بمذهبهم والسنة تمسكاً بمذهبهم ويصير حرب همجية كما كانت في بداية الإسلام غزو نهب وإحتلال 
..............................الحرب الهمجيه اللى بتحكى عنها بين المسلمين والشيعه لم تكن فى بدايه الاسلام بل حدثت عندما نسينا ديننا وتركنا سنه نبينا ...فكانت هذه الحادث بدايه النهايه .......بعد ان اصبح من يلقب بامير المؤمنين ...يشرب الخمر كل يوم ويعاشر النساء بالحرام تاركا رعيته ومتجاهلا سنه نبيه وما امره به ..............على فكره يا اخ ........كل هذا تنباء به نبينا فبل مماته وان شاء الله المره القادمه ساعرض عليك الاحاديث المؤيده لكلامى ده لو ما فصلونيش من الموقع ههههههههههههههههههه
..........................................................................................................................
هذا هو الإسلام الحقيقي
كل الصحابة قتلوا بحد السيف بسبب الوصول للسلطة من بعضهم البعض
أقرا التاريخ الإسلامي ستجد الإسلام ..............
..........................................
صدقنى انا واثق انى حافظ التاريخ الاسلامى ..........بس باين عليك انت درست التاريخ الاسلامى داخل الكنيسه ...............ولا تكنشى  اعلم منى فى دينى ........على العموم انا مستنى النسخه الجديده اللى انتو عملتوها  اتمنى تبعتلى وحده منهم .....‘لأشان اشوف الى اى مدى وصلتم من التحريف فى الكتب ...........وعلى العموم انا مستنظر دليلك يا راجل .............
......................................................................................................................................
والوجه القبيح له الذي يسهر علماء الإسلام على تجميله الأن في ظل عمليات التجميل التي إجتاحت عالمنا
فما المانع أن يتجمل الإسلام!!!!!!!! 
.................................................................
ايه العبقريه دى .......ويا تري السر الخطير ده عرفته منين ............
.......................طب ويا تري ان كان الاسلام قابل للتجميل ...المسحيه عملتولها عمليه تجميل ولا العمليه سعرها غالى ...............................
اتمنى ان تتكلم كلام منطقى يا اخ او على الاقل حتت دليل صغنن كتكوت مثلى ههههههههههههههههد
...............................................
على العموم هنكمل بكره ......وفى اخر الكلام اود ان اقول لك :اسف ان كنت تطاولت بدون قصد  ......السلام عليكم يا اخ ..........وشكرا لمشاركتك فى موضوعى ............

........سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## samsam2007 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

العيال محدش بياخد على كلامها


----------



## mase7ya (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



ايمن المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا :
> 
> 00000قمه الجمال عد المسلمين ان يصبح المسلمين كلهم علماء فى الدين ...اى " شيوخ "000000000000يا ريييييييت بس يحصل ...نحن نتمنى ذلك
> 
> ...




ازا المسلمين طبقوا دينهم بالحرف وصاروا متدين كتير واكتر من هلا 
احنا بنروح فى ستين  داهيية:t32::t32:


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*+*

كنت اود أن لا يُطرد الأخ الحبيب (( طالب الثانوي )) على الاقل كي نطمئن على نتيجته .. و نعرف مجموعه و طموحه و إلي أى كلية يود دخولها .. 

أخي الحبيب ايمن المصري .. 

عاوز أقولك حاجة لو قريت الموضوع ده تاني .. بس صدقني مش بتريق أو بقل من قدرك أو من قدر عقيدتك .. حاول الأول تتعمق فى دينك .. صدقني حقيقي .. بس تعمق و أنت مُحافظ على إرادتك و عقلك .. و أمتلك انت السيطرة عليهما .. عندئذ .. صدقني .. صدقني .. الاول أعمل اللى بقولك عليه و بعدين أقولك (( عندئذ )) دى بتاعة أيه  ..



الاخ الحبيب بتاع الحُب 




وسام الحب قال:


> ياحج ببساطة





وسام الحب قال:


> اذا المسلمين تمسكو بدينهم فهم باذن الله سوف يكونوا اول شي راضين لربهم
> والنصاري اذا فهموا دينهم علي حق وعلمو مافيه انا ااكد لك تماما بانهم سوف ينتمون الي هذا الدين الدين الاسلامي
> لانهم يعرفون حقا ان الدين هو الاسلام




فيه حاجتين لفتوا إنتباهي فى مشاركتك دي .. و لفتوا إنتباهي لانهم لافتين إنتباهي من فترة .. أيه هما ؟ .. هقولك 

أولاً لانك بتأكد أننا لو عرفنا ما في عقيدتنا .. سندخل الإسلام ..

و ثانياً لانك بتقول أننا عارفين أن الدين هو الإسلام .. 

فبدايتاً القولين متناقضين  .. و ثانياً انا مسيحي - ياله من شرف بالفعل - و مع ذلك أنا مش عارف أن الدين هو الاسلام .. 

أخ وسام الحُب .. 

أحياناً بيجيلك شعور انك مالكش نفس تتكلم ؟ 

نفس الشعور لدى الآن 

تحياتي


----------



## مصر (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا...........

................................الرد على الاخ samsam.....................

العيال محدش بياخد على كلامها 
....................................................................................................
ان بحشدك على حسن تفكيرك وعقلانيتك هههههههههههه
....على العموم شكرا وربنا يسامحك


.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ............

......................الرد على الاخ الذى قال هذا الكلام ................
ازا المسلمين طبقوا دينهم بالحرف وصاروا متدين كتير واكتر من هلا 
احنا بنروح فى ستين داهيية
...................................................
اذا المسلمون طبقو دينهم بالحرف الواحد لن تجدى نصرانيا او يهوديا فى ارض المسلمين ويظلم ...هل تعلمين لماذا ...؟؟؟ لان حينها سيتبعوا منا قاله نبيهم عليه الصلاه والسلام...
.......***قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من اذى زميا فانا حجيجه يوم القيامه "
........................شرح الحديث..:
يقول نبينا للمسلمون من اذى زميا اى مسيحى وهو اهل الذمه كما قال نبيينا .....فسوف سشهد الرسول مع المنصرانى على المسلم يوم القسامه امام الله بانه ظلمه ................
.....................فلو اتبع المسلمون هذا الحديث هل سيظلمكم منا احد .......؟؟؟
..........لو سمحت يا اخ "اخت " ان اردت الرد عليه المره القادمه اتمنى ان تقوم بالرد على كل الموضوع وليس جزئه منه .............
.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..................

...................الرد على اخ redempition........................................
كنت اود أن لا يُطرد الأخ الحبيب (( طالب الثانوي )) على الاقل كي نطمئن على نتيجته .. و نعرف مجموعه و طموحه و إلي أى كلية يود دخولها .. .

.................................
اولا اشكرك بانك لم تقطع املى بان اجد مسيحيا محترما يراعى مشاعر الاخرين فى هذ1ا المنتدى .................واتمكنى ان تشاركنى بردك فى كل موضوع اكتبه او اكون فيه .........لانك فعلا نادرا فى هذا المنتدى واتمنى الاتخيب ظنى ............
..................اما عن النتيجه فانا هقلهالك انت فقط ...مجموعى 89 بس والمجميع السنه دى رافعه جدا ......وربنا يستر .........
............................................................................................................................


أخي الحبيب ايمن المصري .. 

عاوز أقولك حاجة لو قريت الموضوع ده تاني .. بس صدقني مش بتريق أو بقل من قدرك أو من قدر عقيدتك .. حاول الأول تتعمق فى دينك .. صدقني حقيقي .. بس تعمق و أنت مُحافظ على إرادتك و عقلك .. و أمتلك انت السيطرة عليهما .. عندئذ .. صدقني .. صدقني .. الاول أعمل اللى بقولك عليه و بعدين أقولك (( عندئذ )) دى بتاعة أيه  ..
.................................................................................................
نصيحه مقبوله .........وانا لم اتعمق فى دينى  الا بعد ان رايت الاحترام والحب  الذى يكنه اصحاب هذا المنتدى له..............وباذن الله .........كل يوم اذداد عن اليوم الذى قبله ................لكنى اريدك ان تتوغل فى الردود وتقرائها وتناقشنى او على الاقل تظهر لى خطئى ....فانا اريد الحديث مع شخص مثلك ......................
.............بس تصدق مش هعرف شخصيتك كويس الا بعد شيئين هما :
1_اريدك ان تكتب لى رئيك فى ما يكتبه ابو جهل "لكى بروو"
2_ انت تقوم بالرد على ما كتبته تحت عنوان اريد الدفاع وهم يرفضون 
حينها ساعلم من انت جيدا 
..........................................................................................................................................

......
.......فيه حاجتين لفتوا إنتباهي فى مشاركتك دي .. و لفتوا إنتباهي لانهم لافتين إنتباهي من فترة .. أيه هما ؟ .. هقولك 

أولاً لانك بتأكد أننا لو عرفنا ما في عقيدتنا .. سندخل الإسلام ..

و ثانياً لانك بتقول أننا عارفين أن الدين هو الإسلام .. 

فبدايتاً القولين متناقضين  .. و ثانياً انا مسيحي - ياله من شرف بالفعل - و مع ذلك أنا مش عارف أن الدين هو الاسلام .. 

أخ وسام الحُب .. 

أحياناً بيجيلك شعور انك مالكش نفس تتكلم ؟ 

نفس الشعور لدى الآن 
...............................................................................................................................

.............................................................................................................
يعجبنى الاسلوب الذى تتبعه ههههههههههههههههههههه
......انا بتكلم جد ..........لا بد انت يكون بيننا حوارات .........فانا والله لا اريد ان اتحاور مع غوغاء لا يعرفون غير السب والشتم وتقويد الحقائق .............
................اريد ان يكون حوارنا بحثا عن الحقيقه ....وليس قويدا لها ...من اجل عصبيه احدنا لدينه ..................اتفقنا اخى العزيز...........
السلام عليكم .........

.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## avram (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 


صديقي أيمن المصري
يبدو أن الثانوية العامة عزلتك عن العالم وما بتعرف شو صار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الم تعلم أن أسماء الله الحسنى غيروها وعددها أتغير؟ " بحسب الأزهر "
أتطلع بايدك أنت ربما تجد كمان أن العدد أتغير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أى نبى عمره 63 ؟ 
أنصحك بقراءة كتب للمنجمين والفلكين هتلآقى أشياء أفضل ومثيرة أكثر - لو أنت من محبي هذا النوع_


----------



## mase7ya (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



مصر قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ............
> 
> ......................الرد على الاخ الذى قال هذا الكلام ................
> ازا المسلمين طبقوا دينهم بالحرف وصاروا متدين كتير واكتر من هلا
> ...




يعنى انا  بصراحة مش فاهمة هو انتا قريت القران قبل هيك ولا لا؟؟
ولا انتا بدك اتكذب القران 
ما شفت الايات الى بتقول امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يؤمنوا ان لا الة الا اللة وان محمد رسول اللة ؟؟؟؟ وانو احنا لازم ندفع الجزية واحنا صاغرين و..ووو وكتير ايات من هالنوع 

غريبة !! :act23:


----------



## غير مسيحى (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله انا مكنتش احب على  الاستاذ mase7ya بس للضروره احكام انت قريت الكلام ده والله انا ماقريت  زيه فى القران انا قريت قول الله عز وجل ( قل يا ايها الكافرون # لا اعبد ما تعبدون # ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد # ولا انا عابدن ما عبدتم # ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد # لكم دينكم ولى دينى#) صدق الله العظيم   
 اعرف معنى الايات الاول وايقى تعاله اتكلم ولو كنت فا كر  ان القران ممكن يتحرف  زى كتي دينيه كتير متحرفه فده مستحيل  والاستاذ avram انا مش  هرد عليك عشان انا  لما اتكلم احب اكلم مع ناس محترمين


----------



## مصر (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...........

..................الرد على الاخ avram................

صديقي أيمن المصري
يبدو أن الثانوية العامة عزلتك عن العالم وما بتعرف شو صار!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
الم تعلم أن أسماء الله الحسنى غيروها وعددها أتغير؟ " بحسب الأزهر "
أتطلع بايدك أنت ربما تجد كمان أن العدد أتغير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أى نبى عمره 63 ؟ 
أنصحك بقراءة كتب للمنجمين والفلكين هتلآقى أشياء أفضل ومثيرة أكثر - لو أنت من محبي هذا النوع_ 
.............................................................................................
ههههههههههه ويا ترى عدد هم اصبح كام ..........يا راجل كلمنى ...كلام يتشااااااااف .........كلمنى كلام نفهمه ..........تعرف لو خلينا السما ء ارض والارض سماء ..........لن تؤمنون الا القليل ...........
.....................تعرف انا حصل معى موقف هحكيه لك ...
فى يوم  افقسم بالله جيراننا كانت تقطع طماطم علشان تعمل صلطه ....المهم فوجئت عند شطرها للطمطامه  انها مكتوب عليها لفظ الجلاله " الله ".........المهم علشام ما تضيع هذه المعجزه صورناها وبعدين اخدتها ودخلت لراهبكم فى الكنيسه .........تعرف حصلى ايه ؟؟؟
..........من قصوه الضرب اخذونى الى المستشفى .........كنت استطسيع حينها انى اقول لاهلى ماذا اصابنى وصدقنى ما كان هيحصل الا مذبحه .............لكنى والله ما ارضى انى اخليها طائفيه .....واخبرتهم بانى عملت حادثه وانا راجع ...........
كل الكلام ده اقصد منه انكم مهما حدث فقلوبكم كما قال نبينا "غلف " اقصى من الحجر ...........ولكن منكم الصادقون ولكنهم قليلون ..................
.................................................على العموم انا خرجت على الموضوع ..ومش من الضروري انك تصدق ما قلته ..............حكاوى القهاوى .....بينى وبينك يعنى .......هههههههههه
..........................................................................................
على فكره يا اخ اللى بقوله ده لا فلك ولا دياولو .دى حقيقه  تصطحبك اينما كنت ....وستتذكرها كلما رايت كف يدك .........اقترح انكم ترسمو الصليب على الخطوط دى  ........علشان ما اتشوفو شىء يزعجكم .........
..................وفى النهايه ..اتاسف ان اساءت بدون قصد ...وشكرا لمشاركتكاخى العزيز..........
 .............اتمنا المره القادمه الاتناقشنى فى فقره واحده من ردى بل تعلق على كل ما كتبته واما ان تبدى اتفاقك معى او اعترادك مع الدليل ...كما افعل معك ..........

.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .....................

..........................الردر على الاخت التى قالت ...............
يعنى انا بصراحة مش فاهمة هو انتا قريت القران قبل هيك ولا لا؟؟
ولا انتا بدك اتكذب القران 
ما شفت الايات الى بتقول امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يؤمنوا ان لا الة الا اللة وان محمد رسول اللة ؟؟؟؟ وانو احنا لازم ندفع الجزية واحنا صاغرين و..ووو وكتير ايات من هالنوع 

غريبة !!  

....................................................
اسمعى يا اخت ....اولا انت قراتى القران  ..نعم اتفقنا ....لكنك فهمتى الايات خطاء ...او فهمتيها كما تريدين ....او بمنطق احد رجال الكنيسه .......تعرفى انتى فكرتينى بمين ...بالارهاب 
......اللى بيقولو قال الله قال الرسول ...ويفهمو الدين على مذاجهم  ويقتلو فى خلق الله  ظلما ........"دعاه على ابواب جهنم " كما قال وتنباء بهم نبينا ...........

.....................................................
كما انكم تنظرون دائما اللى الجزء الفارغ من الزجاجه  لا والله بل الذى افرغتموه انتم ...ذهبتى الى ايات القران ..البتى تحتاج الى تفسير وايضاح ...وفهمتيها على مذاجك ...ولم تري عيناك ما قاله نبينا ..الكلام الذى لا يحتاج الى شرح ..............هذا ما تفعلوه دائما ...فانتم لا ترودون غير ادانه الاسلام ورسوله ...ولا تاخذون فى الاعتبار الاشياء الجميله التى تعرفونها عنه ...
.........ستجدين المسلم يقول المسيح  عليه السلام ...ابن الطاهره العزراء مريم بنت عمران رضى الله عليها وعلى اهلها جميعا  ..هى خير نساء الجنه ...ستجديه يقول ..المسيح حق وهو روح القدس ..وصدق ما جاء به وكذبت اليهود ........شستجديه يقول التوراه والانجيل  من عند الله  يدعون الى اشياء جميله ترتقى بالانسانيه ...ولكن تم تحريفها ......
..............اما انتم ماذا تقولون ...ان قلنا القران يدعو الى مكارم الاخلاق تقولون كذبتم وتاتون بايات لم تفهمون مقصدها ومعناها ..وتنسون الايات الاخري ......ولن اطيل فى الكلام ..لكنى ساسالك سؤال .....لماذا محمد "الكاذب الشيطان "كما تقولون ..وحاشا الله ان يكون نبيه كذلك ...لماذا لم ينتهى من امر المسيح ويتبع مات قاله اليهود وقال انه ابن زنا وامه باغيه ...؟؟؟....لماذا كرمه وكرم امه على اكمل وجه ونصركم ...وكذب اليهود ...؟؟
...............لماذا كرهكم هذا للاسلام ...اما لليهود نصيب من هذا الكره ...انظرو ماذا نقول وماذا يقولون ؟؟
..........................اشكرك يا اخت على اشتراكك فى الموضوع ...واتاسف ان اساءت بلا قصد ....

.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر
كما انكم تنظرون دائما اللى الجزء الفارغ من الزجاجه......*

*إذا كان هناك جزء مملوء في الزجاجة ستجده مأخوذ من التعاليم المسيحية !!

لكن بلاش الزجاجة وبلاش مملوئة أو فارغة 

ممكن تقول لي أين ستذهب بعد الموت ؟

ومن سيدفع أجُرة خطاياك في حق الله غير المحدود؟

معلش سؤالين مهمين لازم تجاوب عليهم 

وتجد إجابة مقنعة لنفسك *


----------



## مصر (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..........
..............اهلا اخ فريدى..............

..................رايتك فى موضوعى وكنت منتظر ردك قبل ما اغادر ....................
كما انكم تنظرون دائما اللى الجزء الفارغ من الزجاجه......

إذا كان هناك جزء مملوء في الزجاجة ستجده مأخوذ من التعاليم المسيحية !!

..............سافقول لك ....اليهوديه حق والمسيحيه حق ولكن تلاعبت الايدى بهم ...والقران حق ...
.......نزلت اليهوديه ...وبعد ان تلاعب اليهود بها وغيرو ما فيها وضاعت التوراه الحقه ...جاء المسيح عهليه السلام ...بالانجيل وهو عباره عن تعاليم التوراه الضائعه ...وشريعه الله ...ولكن باسلوب يواكب العصر الجديد ....بجانب اضافات اليها من الصفات الكريمه والشرائع التى ترتقى بالانسانيه ....فحدث لانجيل ما حدث للتوراه ....وتم التحريف ..فجاء نبينا بالقران من عند ربه مثله مصثل التوراه والانجيل الذى تم تحريفهم وتلاعب الزمان بهم ...وكان بالقران ..نفس الصفات الجميله السمحه الموجوده فى التوراه والانجيل ولكن باسلوب يواكب هذا الزمان مع اضافات لتتم شريعه الله على هذه البسيطه ...ولانه لا يوجد رسل بعد نبينا حفظ الله القران بنفسه حفظه من التحريف والضياع ...فهو باق  الى يوم القيامه .......
......اما قولك بان القران به تعاليم من المسيحيه فهاذا يؤيد ما قلته .....اعلم ماذا تريد ان تفهمنى من هذا الكلام ..تريد ان تقول ان نبينا الف القران من الانجيل ...كما قال احد الاخوه ان محمد قراء كتب النصاري واليهود  وقام بتاليف القران ..ونسى ان محمد عليه السلام جاهل امى لا يقراء ولا يكتب .....اتقو الله ......................
.............ومعى دليل اخر ....تقولون ان القران نقله محمد الامى عليه الصلاه والسلام من الانجيل .....
طب ايه رايك اعرض عليك الاعجاز اللفظى اللى فى القران ..........هل محمد الامى عليه الصلاه والسلام ...نقل ووضع به اعجاز ...الاعجاز اللفظى الذى تفتقده التوراه والانجيل .....غريبه دى شويه ....

......................................................................................................................

لكن بلاش الزجاجة وبلاش مملوئة أو فارغة 

ممكن تقول لي أين ستذهب بعد الموت ؟
.......بعد الموت ساذهب الى القبر ويتم حسابى على كل صغيره وكبيره فعلتها.....

ومن سيدفع أجُرة خطاياك في حق الله غير المحدود؟
.......................ان كنت بالفعل قد اخطئت فى خالقى وبارئى واعوز بالله ان افعل ذلك ...فلن يدفع الحساب غيري .......حينها ساكون من هامان وجنوده وجدووفرعون هههههههه..........على فكره انت تحاورنى وكانى مسيحى ...انتبه انا مسلم ..اقول لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...اقول الللهم صلى على نبينا وعلى المسيح وامه الطاهره .........وعلى جميع رسلك وانبياءك  والمؤمنين يا رب العالمين ......اقول يا عدل يا قهار لا تعاملنى بعدلك ..بل عاملنى بكرمك يا كريم .........
...............شكر لمشاركتك اخ فريدى ....ساقوم بالرد على ما تكتبه غدا باذن الله ...ان قمت بالرد ثانيه ..السلام عليكم 



وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري 


علش سؤالين مهمين لازم تجاوب عليهم 

وتجد إجابة مقنعة لنفسك


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر
سافقول لك ....اليهوديه حق والمسيحيه حق ولكن تلاعبت الايدى بهم ...وتم التحريف* 

*إذا كنت تصف المسيحية بالحق .... فهذا صحيح. (لديك جزء من الحق)

أما إذا وصفت كلام الله بأن أحد تلاعب به وتم تحريفه

فهذا إتهام صريح منك بأن الله ضعيف وغير قادر أن يحفظ كلامه

وهذة خطية عقابها شديد..... وهذا ما لا أرضاه لك ... ولذا أتحاور معك.*
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*.......بعد الموت ساذهب الى القبر ويتم حسابى على كل صغيره وكبيره فعلتها.....*

*قصدك الجسد يذهب الى القبر , وماذا عن روحك ؟*

*ان كنت بالفعل قد اخطئت فى خالقى وبارئى واعوز بالله ان افعل ذلك ...فلن يدفع الحساب غيري*

*نعم أنت أخطأت الى خالقك بدليل الخطية التي ذُكرت في بداية المشاركة

بأن الله ضعيف ولا يستطيع حفظ كلامة من التحريف.

وكيف ستدفع الحساب ؟*


----------



## مصر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .....

....................الرد على اخ فريدى .................
مصر
سافقول لك ....اليهوديه حق والمسيحيه حق ولكن تلاعبت الايدى بهم ...وتم التحريف 

إذا كنت تصف المسيحية بالحق .... فهذا صحيح. (لديك جزء من الحق)

أما إذا وصفت كلام الله بأن أحد تلاعب به وتم تحريفه




فهذا إتهام صريح منك بأن الله ضعيف وغير قادر أن يحفظ كلامه

وهذة خطية عقابها شديد..... وهذا ما لا أرضاه لك ... ولذا أتحاور معك.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

.........................................................................................................................

.......................................................................................................................................
...............عندما قلت لك ان كلام الله تم تحريفه ...اتهمتنى انى وصفت الله بالضعف ......فماذا رايك فى اناس يقولون الله تم صلبه ووضع الشوك على راسه واهانته بسبل لا يرضاها اى انسان ......
..............ان جاوبتنى عن هذا السؤال ...ساوضح لك كيف يتم التحريف بدون ان يكون معناه  ان الله ضعيف ............
......................................................................................................................قام بنو اسرائيل بقتل الانبياء ...فهل معناه ان الله ضعيف ...ام معناه ان الله تركنا فى الارض مخيرين ..نفعل ما نريد ..وبعد ذلك يتم حسابنا على ما اقترفناه .......
......................................................................................................................


.......بعد الموت ساذهب الى القبر ويتم حسابى على كل صغيره وكبيره فعلتها.....

قصدك الجسد يذهب الى القبر , وماذا عن روحك ؟

...............روحى ستذهب الى خالقها ...وعند دخولى القبر ...تعود الروح الى الجسد ...وحينها ان اكنت من اصحاب اليمين  سيكون قبري  كروضه من رياض الجنه ...الى ان تقوم القيامه الكبري .....وان كنت من اصحاب الشمال ..سيكون قبري كحفره من جهنم ...اذ
ان كنت بالفعل قد اخطئت فى خالقى وبارئى واعوز بالله ان افعل ذلك ...فلن يدفع الحساب غيري

نعم أنت أخطأت الى خالقك بدليل الخطية التي ذُكرت في بداية المشاركة

بأن الله ضعيف ولا يستطيع حفظ كلامة من التحريف.

وكيف ستدفع الحساب ؟


----------



## مصر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .....

....................الرد على اخ فريدى .................
مصر
سافقول لك ....اليهوديه حق والمسيحيه حق ولكن تلاعبت الايدى بهم ...وتم التحريف 

إذا كنت تصف المسيحية بالحق .... فهذا صحيح. (لديك جزء من الحق)

أما إذا وصفت كلام الله بأن أحد تلاعب به وتم تحريفه




فهذا إتهام صريح منك بأن الله ضعيف وغير قادر أن يحفظ كلامه

وهذة خطية عقابها شديد..... وهذا ما لا أرضاه لك ... ولذا أتحاور معك.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

.........................................................................................................................

.......................................................................................................................................
...............عندما قلت لك ان كلام الله تم تحريفه ...اتهمتنى انى وصفت الله بالضعف ......فماذا رايك فى اناس يقولون الله تم صلبه ووضع الشوك على راسه واهانته بسبل لا يرضاها اى انسان ......
..............ان جاوبتنى عن هذا السؤال ...ساوضح لك كيف يتم التحريف بدون ان يكون معناه  ان الله ضعيف ............
......................................................................................................................قام بنو اسرائيل بقتل الانبياء ...فهل معناه ان الله ضعيف ...ام معناه ان الله تركنا فى الارض مخيرين ..نفعل ما نريد ..وبعد ذلك يتم حسابنا على ما اقترفناه .......
......................................................................................................................


.......بعد الموت ساذهب الى القبر ويتم حسابى على كل صغيره وكبيره فعلتها.....

قصدك الجسد يذهب الى القبر , وماذا عن روحك ؟

...............روحى ستذهب الى خالقها ...وعند دخولى القبر ...تعود الروح الى الجسد ..
"القيام الصغري".وحينها ان كنت من اصحاب اليمين  سيكون قبري  كروضه من رياض الجنه ...الى ان تقوم القيامه الكبري .....وان كنت من اصحاب الشمال ..سيكون قبري كحفره من جهنم ...اذق فىها جزاء ما فعلت ......
ان كنت بالفعل قد اخطئت فى خالقى وبارئى واعوز بالله ان افعل ذلك ...فلن يدفع الحساب غيري

نعم أنت أخطأت الى خالقك بدليل الخطية التي ذُكرت في بداية المشاركة
بأن الله ضعيف ولا يستطيع حفظ كلامة من التحريف.

وكيف ستدفع الحساب ؟ .....................

......................اظن انى قمت انا ايضا بالرد على هذا الكلام فى بدايه المشاركه ...واتمنى ان تجاوبنى ....ان كنت انا قد وصفت الله بالضعف فبماذا وصفتموه انتم ..........

.............دائما تنسى انى مسلم  ولى عقيده مثلكم ....

.....................اتاسف  ان اسات بدون قصد ....وانا سعيد ان نتحاور هذا الحوار الهادىء .....
السلام عليكم 


.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## غير مسيحى (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

ربنا يحفظك ايمن المصرى من الشيطان الانس وشيطان الجن ويكملك بعقلك


----------



## mase7ya (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



مصر قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .....................
> 
> ..........................الردر على الاخت التى قالت ...............
> يعنى انا بصراحة مش فاهمة هو انتا قريت القران قبل هيك ولا لا؟؟
> ...



هية شغلة بالعقل يعنى اية زى هيك(امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يؤمنوا ان لا الة الا اللة وان محمد رسول اللة  شو بدو يكون تفسيرها ؟؟؟

وهاى 

وأعدّوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوّة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدوّ الله وعدوكم

يعنى فى تفسير تانى غير الى انا قلتة ازا فى تفسير تانى وانا هبلة مش فاهمة  ياريت اتصححلى معلوماتى:flowers:


----------



## Tabitha (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

في ناس لما بقرأ ليها موضوع بتجبرني إني أحترم عقليتها لأنها بتتكلم كلام منطقي عاقل على أساس وأدلة

وفي ناس العكس ،، وبحس إنهم شوية عيال فاضية ،، مخهم فاضي ،،

ولا تعليق ،،


----------



## fredyyy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر
عندما قلت لك ان كلام الله تم تحريفه ...اتهمتنى انى وصفت الله بالضعف *

*هذا ليس اتهام لكنه واقع ... ولقد قُيّد ضدك ... الأمر منتهي.

كلمة الله ..... هي أنفاس الله .... 

المعبّرة عن الله .... وفيها نرى الله ....

وهي النور المرسل من الله وبدون النور لا نستطيع أن نرى

كلمة الله في الانجيل ليست حبر على ورق ... لكن لها قوة مغيّرة

تجعل الشرير يتحول الى قديس

فلا تسطتيع يد أحد ان تمتد اليها
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فماذا رايك فى اناس يقولون الله تم صلبه ووضع الشوك على راسه واهانته بسبل لا يرضاها اى انسان *

*الله لم يُصلب ... لكن المسيح ُصلب لان المسيحية تبدأ من عند الصليب

الآلام التي احتملها المسيح 

تُظهر مدي حب الانسان للشر 

صورة للآلام التي احتملها المسيح من العدالة الإلهيه نظير حمله خطايانا
*


----------



## غير مسيحى (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا  اشهد الا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول  الله
ثانيا  الى الاستاذ الفاضل Anestas!a هذا ليس اسلوب للحوار بان  تقول ( وبحس إنهم شوية عيال فاضية )
 هذا اسلوب حوار ناس غير محترمين وارجو ان لا تكون انت واحد منهم
ثالثا   الى الاستاذ الفاضل        mase7ya       إن كان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس رسول الله لمدة 23 عاماً 
فلماذا لم يعاقبه الرب ؟ أم أن الرب كاذب ؟
والنَّبيُّ (الكاذب) والكاهنُ وكُلُّ مَنْ يقولُ: هذا وَحيُ الرّبِّ، أُعاقِبُهُ هوَ وأهلُ بَيتِهِ * 
وأُلْحِقُ بِكُم عارًا أبديُا وخزْيًا دائِمًا لن يُنْسى(ارميا 23:-40-34)
وأيُّ نبيٍّ تكلَّمَ باَسْمي كلامًا زائدًا لم آمُرْهُ بهِ، أو تكلَّمَ باَسْمِ آلهةٍ أُخرى، فجزاؤُهُ القَتْلُ(تث 18:20)

رابعا الرد على (هية شغلة بالعقل يعنى اية زى هيك(امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يؤمنوا ان لا الة الا اللة وان محمد رسول اللة شو بدو يكون تفسيرها ؟؟؟

وهاى 

وأعدّوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوّة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدوّ الله وعدوكم

يعنى فى تفسير تانى غير الى انا قلتة ازا فى تفسير تانى وانا هبلة مش فاهمة ياريت اتصححلى معلوماتى)
بالفعل هناك تفسير اخر لا يفهمه الكثير من الناس وكل من يفهمه يعرف من هو الدين الحق والتفسير هو 
ان الامر هنا امر قدري اي قدر على النبي  و امته ان يتصادموا مع اهل الباطل الى قيام الساعة من اجل لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله اي من اجل تعاليم الحق و العدالة و التصدي للفساد في الارض و ..و هدا هو شعار لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ..و الا كيف نفسر حمايته لاهل الدمة و عدم قتلهم و ابقائهم على دينهم و لمادا عمر لما دخل القدس لم يقتل النصارى هل لم يقتد بالنبي  ,,?
ادن هنا الامر امر قدريمثال قوله تعالى 
الاسراء 16
وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها فحق عليها القول فدمرناها تدميرا 
و كما قال الزمخشري 
لأن حقيقة أمرهم بالفسق أن يقول لهم: افسقوا، وهذا لا يكون فبقي أن يكون مجازاً، ووجه المجاز أنه صب عليهم النعمة صباً، فجعلوها ذريعة إلى المعاصي واتباع الشهوات، فكأنهم مأمورون بذلك لتسبب إيلاء النعمة فيه، وإنما خولهم إياها ليشكروا ويعملوا فيها الخير ويتمكنوا من الإحسان والبرّ، كما خلقهم أصحاء أقوياء، وأقدرهم على الخير والشرّ، وطلب منهم إيثار الطاعة على المعصية فآثروا الفسوق، فلما فسقوا حق عليهم القول وهو كلمة العذاب فدمّرهم

نفس الشيء لم يقل الله لنبيه في القران قاتل الناس -اهل كتاب و غيرهم -حتى يشهدوا ان لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
و لم يقل النبي  الله امرني قائلا قاتل الناس او ما شابه دلك من الالفاظ 
و في انتظار رد الاخ البتار لنستفيد 

خامسا الله ما ارحمنا وارحم اموتنا واهدى كل عاصى ولو كنت انا العاصى اهدينى


----------



## fredyyy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر
دائما تنسى انى ...... ولى عقيده مثلكم*

*هنا منتدي الكنيسة ولا يوجد مكان لغير كلمات الانجيل

لذا أنُاقشك من كلام الله الذي لا وجود له إلا في الكتاب المقدس

فلا تأتي بكلمات تضطر إدارة المنتدي لحزفها
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ما بعد الموت 

لن إجيب عليه الآن*


----------



## غير مسيحى (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

يعنى لما ده منتدى مسيحي ليه عاملين ساحه للحوار الاسلامى وبتشتمو فيها فى المسلمين وبتضع فيها مواضيع وانجيل للمسيحنين و قسم للصوتيات والمرئيات الاسلاميه وبتضع فيه انا شي د مسيحية 
نتفق او نختلف فانت لا تقبل النقاش


----------



## fredyyy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*غير مسيحي
ربنا يحفظك ايمن المصرى من الشيطان الانس وشيطان الجن ويكملك بعقلك*

*من حقك أن تُحذرة من الشيطان والجن 

لأنه غير مُحصّن ضدهما

ومعرض في أي وقت أن يلبسوه أو يُمس منهم 

هذا سلطان وسلطة  الشيطان عليك (شئ مرعب لصاحبة)

لكن في المسيحية لنا نحن المؤمنون سلطان على الأرواح الشريرة لنأمرها بإسم المسيح فتخرج ممن تسكن فيهم

انظر ما قاله التلاميذ:
لو 10:17 
فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك.

سُكنى الروح القدس في القلب لا توفر مكان لآخر 

وتُعطي الحماية الكاملة للمؤمن المسيحي فقط*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*غير مسيحي
وبتضع فيها مواضيع وانجيل للمسيحنين و قسم للصوتيات والمرئيات*

*للإدارة حق تقسيم المنتدي الى أقسام 

كل قسم يرشدك عنوانه عما بداخلة

وربما وُجدت الأقسام الأخرى لتضع أفكارك فيها وليس في المنتدى المسيحى

وعلى المتضرر الخروج بسلام

وإذا تجاوز الحدود ...... انت تعرف الباقي*


----------



## غير مسيحى (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا شكرا على كلامك الجميل (من حقك أن تُحذرة من الشيطان والجن 

لأنه غير مُحصّن ضدهما

ومعرض في أي وقت أن يلبسوه أو يُمس منهم )
ثانيا هذا المنتدى العام للجميع وليس  المنتدى المسيحى العام
ثالثا انا لست ايمن المصرى
رابعا اذا كنتم عايزنى امشى من المنتدى فانا همشى بدون  اى تردد بس ادارة المنتدى تقول لى كده
خامسا انا مستنى رد الاداره 
             والله ام ارحمنا وارحم اموتنا واهدي كل عاصى وان كنت عاصى فاهدينى


----------



## fredyyy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*غيرمسيحي*


*الكلام موجه لك انت 

لقد علّقت على ثانويات المشاركة ولم تتعرض لجوهرها*


----------



## غير مسيحى (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا  للاستاذ الفاضل fredyyy انا برد على كلام اتكتب  منك وهو (للإدارة حق تقسيم المنتدي الى أقسام 

كل قسم يرشدك عنوانه عما بداخلة

وربما وُجدت الأقسام الأخرى لتضع أفكارك فيها وليس في المنتدى المسيحى

وعلى المتضرر الخروج بسلام

وإذا تجاوز الحدود ...... انت تعرف الباقي )

ثانيا انت تكلمت كتير  خارج الموضوع وبعد كده تقول ( لقد علّقت على ثانويات المشاركة ولم تتعرض لجوهرها )
ثالثا الله اما ارحمنا وارحم اموتنا واهدى كل عاصى وان كنت انا العاصى اهدينى


----------



## مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .............

.............قبل كل شىء اود ان اشكر اخى العزيز " غير المسيحى " لمساعتى فى الرد على الاخوه المسيحيين ...........واتمنا ان نكون دوما يدا واحده ....ونتحاور مع الاخوه المسيحيين باحترام ........

.........................................................................................................

هية شغلة بالعقل يعنى اية زى هيك(امرت ان اقاتل الناس حتى يؤمنوا ان لا الة الا اللة وان محمد رسول اللة شو بدو يكون تفسيرها ؟؟؟

وهاى 
.....................................................
اظن ان اخى "غير المسيح " قد قام بالرد عليكى ....وان كنتى لا تزالى مش فاهمه ...ممكن اوضحهالك اكتر .......على العموم ان كان تفسير الايه اللى انتى استدليتى بيها ....مفهومها الصحيح ...كما فهمتيها ....فقولى لى  كيف انتم موجودون حتى الان فى الدول الاسلاميه ........

............يا اخت ...الا ترين النك خرجتى على الموضوع الاساسى ....اتمنى ان نعود الى موضوعنا ...
.....................اتاسف ان اسات بدون قصد ....وانا سعيد ان نتحاور هذا الحوار الهادىء .....
السلام عليكم 


.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .............


في ناس لما بقرأ ليها موضوع بتجبرني إني أحترم عقليتها لأنها بتتكلم كلام منطقي عاقل على أساس وأدلة

وفي ناس العكس ،، وبحس إنهم شوية عيال فاضية ،، مخهم فاضي ،،

ولا تعليق ،، 

.....................................................
.....شكرا  لكلماتك الرائعه اخى المحترم .............وان كنت ترانى هكذا ....اليس من الاجدر ان ترينى خطائى ....بدلا من سبك ...وتركنا فى الظلمات التى تتخيلنا فيها ..........
....................................

......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

...السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا  ................


.....................الرد على الاخ المحترم فريدى ............
هذا ليس اتهام لكنه واقع ... ولقد قُيّد ضدك ... الأمر منتهي



................لقد انهيت الامر كما تحب  ودائما ....تنسى انى مسلم لى عقيده ...هذا الكلام ليس كلامى فقط يا اخ بل كلام كل مسلم ...........

.............ولكن ساكرر كلامى ....
...........تركنا الله فى الارض مخيرين لا مصيريين ....وبعد ذلك سيحاسب كل منا على ما اقترفه ....
....ارسل الينا الرسل .....فقتلو ...فهل معنى هذا ان الله  الله ضعيف ...لم يستطع انقاذ رسله ..؟؟......ام انه يتركنا نفعل ما نريد ...ثم بعد ذلك ياتى الثواب والعقاب ....
............انزل الله كتبه وشرائعه ....فقام الجهله بالتحريف ..والتبديل ....فهل معنى ذلك ان الله ضعيف لم يستطيع ان يحفظ كتابه .....ام انه ارانا الخير والشر  ...وكل منا يختار ما يشاء ...ثم يتم الثواب والعقاب ....
................ان كنت ما تقوله حقا ...فقل لى اين ذهب كتاب ابراهيم الخليل عليه السلام ....اين ذهبت التوراه ...واى نسخه من النسخ الموجوده هى الحقيقيه ؟؟....وما هو مصدرها ؟؟...اتمنى الاجابه ........
.............انا لا اصف الله بالضعف كما تقول ...ولكنى اقول انه يعلم ما سيحدث ...ولقد رتب لذلك ....
........انذل  التوراه ..وهى عباره عن جزء من شريعه الله ...فمن عدل الله انه انزل شريعته على اجزاء  حتىلا يحمل العقل البشري  ما لا يحتمله ....فانظر الى عقليه الانسان فى عصر ادم  وانظر اليه الان .......
اعود الى ما قلته ...انزل الله التوراء وهى عباره عن جزء منن شريعته  ...يستطيع ان يستوعبها ويطبقها العقل البشري ...تركها للانسان يري ماذا سيحدث منه تجاهها هل سيتقى ربه ويحفظها ام انه سيتبع اهواء شيطانه ويحرفها ......ولم يجازف الله بهاذا الفعل ...لانه يعلم انه سيرسل المسيح عليه السلام بالانجيل .وما هو الا عباره عن الشرائع التى انزلت من قبل مع الجديد ... ولكن يحدث نفس الشيى ء مع الانجيل ...يتركه الله للبشر  ..كى يحفظوه ...ولكن يحدث الفعل نفسه ويتم تحريف كلام الله .........
...........فياتى القران ..وما هو الا انجيل وتوراه  مع الجديد ..لكى تتم كلمه الله على هذه البسيطه ...وبما انه لا يوجد رسول بعد رسولنا ...لم يوكل الله هذه المره البشر لكى يحفظو شريعته ..بل  حفظها هو 
"وان له لحاافظون "  صدق الله العظيم ..............
......................................

كلمة الله في الانجيل ليست حبر على ورق ... لكن لها قوة مغيّرة


.................واعتقد انه هو نفس الحال فى القران...
...................................................................................


الله لم يُصلب ... لكن المسيح ُصلب لان المسيحية تبدأ من عند الصليب


.....................لا اعلم  هل انت فاهم ما تقوله  ...ام تقوله  كده وبس .........
....اخى العزيز ....تقول لى الله لم يصلب لكن صلب المسيح ...فمن المسيح ...اليس هو من تقولون انه الاله .........ما الفرق بين الله والمسيح .........الثاااالوث الاقدس ...اظنه هو العقفبه الكبري فى انتشار دينكم .........اسمع يا اخى .....اقسم بربى ان استطعت ان تفهمنى الثالوث الاقدس  بالرياضيات 1+1=2
...او بقوانين ارسطو  ... اقسم بالله لان ادخل منتداكم هذا ثانيه .... ...ايه رايك ...تقدر تفهمهونى ....صدقنى لم اري خيالا اكثر من هذا الثالوث .......هل عقلك يتقبل ؟؟...هل هو يخاطب العقل ؟؟....
...................................على العموم اظنك قد خرجت عن الموضوع الاساسى اتمنى العوده الى موضوعنا ....السلام عليكم



.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..........

...........الرد على الاخ فريدى ............

هنا منتدي الكنيسة ولا يوجد مكان لغير كلمات الانجيل
...........ولكنى مسلم ...فكيف اجاوب وادافع عن نبى واسلامى الذى تسبوه فى منتداكم ...ااقول لقد قال شنوده ولقد قال يوحنا ...........فهمنى .........كيف ادافع عن دينى وارد على اتهاماتكم ..؟؟؟


لذا أنُاقشك من كلام الله الذي لا وجود له إلا في الكتاب المقدس
.........وانا اناقشك من كلام الله الموجود فى قراننا ...واناقشك بالافكار الموجود فى العقل ..الذى هو من صنع الله ........



فلا تأتي بكلمات تضطر إدارة المنتدي لحزفها...........
.........انا اعلم منك ..لماذا طردتنى الاداره ........علشان عرضت رابطين بهم حكايه ..وفاء قسطنطين ..زوجه الراهب التى اعلنت اسلامها ........ولكن تم حذفهم مرتان ...ثم تم طردى مباااااااااااااااااااشره..

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ما بعد الموت 

لن إجيب عليه الآن [/COLOR
............وانا انتظرك ..........لكن اتمنى ان نعود الى موضوعنا الاساسى
...............................................................................................
......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...........

...............الرد على اخى العزيز فريدى ...........

المسيحية لنا نحن المؤمنون سلطان على الأرواح الشريرة لنأمرها بإسم المسلكن في يح فتخرج ممن تسكن فيهم


..................................اولا شكرا لدعوه اخى " غير المسيحى "..............ثانيا ...ونحن لدينا من القران ما يستطيع حفظنا من الشيطان والجن ايظا يا اخ فريدى.....
..........فما عليك الا ان تقراء ايه الكرسى ...خاصه ...او اى ايه عامه ....وتذهب اينما شئت لا تخشى الا الله ..........
السلام عليكم 
................................................دائما تنسى شيئئن هااااميين ....اولا "الموضوع الرئيسى "
ثانيا "اننا مسلميين "

السلام عليكم


----------



## مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...........

....................كلمه هامه الى اخى العزيز " غير مسيحى "....................
ثالثا انا لست ايمن المصرى
رابعا اذا كنتم عايزنى امشى من المنتدى فانا همشى بدون اى تردد بس ادارة المنتدى تقول لى كده
......................

لقد دخلت هذا المنتدى ورايت كيف يتم تشويه صوره دينك ونبيك ....وتقول انك يمكنك ان تمشى .........
...........ولكن اود ان اسالك سؤال ...بعدما تذهب ...كيف ستقابل نبيك ...وماذا ستقول له ...رايت اناس يجهلونك فسبوك ...فتركتهم ومشيت ؟؟؟................لا اظنك تفعلها ...؟
...........................................

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## غير مسيحى (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا لو ان شا الله دخلت الجنه وقبلت النبى هقول له انا دخلت فى وسط ناس قاعدين يشتموا فينا وفيك وكل ما ارد على حد يزيد شتيمه 

ثانيا انا بعد كلامك ده مش همشى من المنتدى ده ولو حتى الاداره طردتنى هرجع اشترك تانى وهتكلام مع ناس لا تعرف لغة الحوار وانما تعرف  تشتم وتسب بس  وهفضل اتناقش معاهم حتى يعرفوا من هو الصح ومن هو الخطا او حتى اموت 

ثالثا انا والله بشكرك جدا على كلامك الجميل ده وربنا يوفق 

رابعا  الله اما ارحمنا وارحم اموتنا واهدى كل عاصى ولو  كنت انا العاصى اهدينى


----------



## مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..............

..............الرد على الاخ كوبتك هييروو..............

..........اولا اتاسف على التاخر ...فانا لم اري مشاركتك الا البارحه ...........

**3###3ههههههههه بأنتظارك امام الكنائس لترى البنات الذين يلبسون على كيفهم قد عملت كما قال لك دينك 

................والله مش عارف انت جبت الكلام ده منين  على العموم انا عارف انك مش حمار لدرجه انك تصدق ان دينى يؤمرنى بذلك ..........على فكره ليك 5 جنيه بس تجيبلى دليل على الحماقه اللى كتبتها ......اظن انه مبلغ مغري ههههههههه.......وعلى فكره كمان ....مش مستاهله انى ارد عليك بدليل ...لان كل المسيحيين قبل المسلميين يعرف ان السطر اللى كتبته ده  ...ما هو الا كلام طائش ...وانا هسامحك عليه ...
بس يار يت المره الجايه نتكلم بجد .....



والعيب ان كان على البنات المسيحيات فى ملبسهم مع انهم مؤدبون ولم نسمع عن حاله واحده ففى الجرائد وصفحات الحوادث لعاهره مسيحيه ولكن كلهم مسلمات

..................هو انت ليك فى الجرائد الصفره .....على العموم هنصدق المكتوب ...بس مش معناه ان نسبه العاهرات المسلمات اكثر من المسيحيات ....لكن لن يظهر ذلك فى مصر مثلا او اى دوله عربيه تعرف ليه ...لانك اقليه ....انتم 15 مليون واحنا 50مليون .........با تري هيكون مين الظاهر ......لذلك ستجد العاهرات المسلمات اكثر من النصرانيا ...ستجد المقفات المسلمات اكثر من المسيحيات ...ستجد المحترمات المسلمات  اكثر من المسيحيات .........ما الحكايه الا نسبيه .........
.............اما ان كنت تريد المقارنه المناصفه ............اذهب الى دوله اسلاميه ودوله مسيحيه ....قارن مثلا بين فرنسا ومصر .........ايه  رايك نقارن ولا بلاااااااااش احسن .......انا مش عايز الا ان افهمك ...........

.............ثم العاهرات المسلمات  هل هم عاهرات لتمسكهم بالاسلام ام لبعدهم عنه .......ثم انت دخلتنا فى موضوع غلط ........انا مش بتكلم عن العاهرات .........انا بتكلم على المحترمات العابدات منكم اللى بيدخلو الكنيسه كل يوم علشان يباركهم ابونا .......يا ترا ابونا بيلاحظ الملابس الروشه دى ولا ايه النظام .......طب ومعناه ايه الكلام ده ....تدخل الكنيسه مكان العباده  بهذا الزى المغري ...ويتقبلها الراهب او الاب ...ويباركها بكل سرور .......ليس معناه لا ان دينكم يوافه على هذا  الاغراء ......وكان الاغراء شىء اساسى عندكم ........اريد ان اسالك سؤال ...واتاسف ...اين النخوه والرجوله وانتم تعلمون ان نسائكم تنهش فيها عيون المارون كل يوم ؟؟...كيف تحمون نسائكم من الاغتصاب ...........الغريب انك لا تستطيع ان تميز الراهبات عن المسلمات ....فالزى تقريبا واحد ......عندما تتدين نسائكم  تصبح فى ملبسها كالمسلمه لا يفرقهم الا الصليب.......

..................لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله ............
.
 وانا شخصيا اعامل يوميا شركه بها المئات من الموظفات المحجبات بل والمنقبات ووصل الآمر لآن اكثر من اربع سيدات منهن عرضن علي نفسهن علما بأنهن محجبات 
.............وهل هذا عيب من دينهم ام من انفسهم يا اخ ...........

ودائما يا صديقى لا تأخذ بالمظاهر فلو رجعت لصورة والدتك وهى صغيره ستجدها بدون حجاب
.............طبعا اكيد ...ولكن هل هناك محترم يريد ان يشين نفسه ويلبس ثياب كما نراها كل يوم على اجساد نسائكم .........وهل كلامك ينفى انه هناك محجبات محترمات ........
...........يا اخى ...ساقول لك ماذا تفعل المحجبه المحترمه ...تتقى الله فى نفسها ....وتحفظ جسدها من سهام الناظرين ...فلا تكون سلعه رخيصه ...تنهش فيها اعين المارين ....لن تشارك فى اغراء الشباب  وبالتالى ستكون قد حافظت على نفسها من الاغتصاب ...وحافظت على الشباب من ممارسه شىء سىء لكى  يفرغ شهوته التى تم اسارتها ....
.........اما المحجبه غير المحترمه ...اللى انت بتحكى عنها ....فهى لا تاذى احد من الماره ولا تثير غرائزهم ..ولكنها تاذى نفسها ...فقد لعنتها الملائكه ولها العذاب المهين ......
........اما المسيحيه الفاضله  العابده الخارجه توا من باب الكنيسه ...فى كل خطوه تثير شابا ..فهل هذا يرضاه الله ....فى كل خطوه تزنى بها عين ....فهل حافظت على نفسها ....ولعلها تقع ضحيه حادث اغتصاب نتيجه لاغرائها بعض الشباب الاشقياء ...........


 ............انا اسف فبما انك فى ثانويه عامة ستجد ان والدتك لم تتجاوز الاربعين فربما تكون لحقت بموضه الحجاب من اوله ولكن العالم بالدواخل ربنا وقد قال الانجيل عنهم يأتونكم بثياب الحملان وهم ذئاب خاطفه يا ننوس 
.....................على العموم انا مش فاهم ماذا تقصد ....ولا اعلم لماذ ادخلت امى فى الحوار ...على العموم الله يسامحك ان كنت تقصد اسائه ...........
السلام عليكم 
ايمن المصري


----------



## غير مسيحى (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

والله يا ايمن انا مش عارف اقولك ايه انت ردت عليه رد عقلى وبالادله العقليه وهو رد عليك رد  ليس  بعقل وليس بادله  


ربنا يحفظك من شيطان الانس والجن يا امين ويوفقك امين


----------



## fredyyy (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر , غير مسيحي*

*لا يوجد أحد يستطيع أن يضع إسم آخر مكان المسيح في العبارات التالية

التي هي قليلة على وصف المسيح :

المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضب الله عني.

المسيح ... الذي حررني من سلطة إبليس

المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض (اقصد الحُمى وأنت تعرف لماذا  الحُمى بالذات)

المسيح ... الذي له السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة

المسيح ... الذي يحرر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

المسيح ... الخـالق أعين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخـلاص 

المسيح ... المغُيّر شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل

الذي اطاعته أمواج البحر 

الذي خضع له سمك البحر

ذلك الذي مشى على الماء

هل يوجد مثله فأحول نظري عنه*


----------



## غير مسيحى (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا   الاستاذ fredyyy انت بتقول كلام ليس له اى علاقه بالموضوع تماما وده يدل على انك تتهرب من الموضوع الاساسى

ثانيا لو عندك كلام فى الموضوع قوله لو سمحت ولو معندكش اعمل موضوع تانى لنفسك عن  
(لا يوجد أحد يستطيع أن يضع إسم آخر مكان المسيح في العبارات التالية

التي هي قليلة على وصف المسيح :

المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضب الله عني.

المسيح ... الذي حررني من سلطة إبليس

المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض (اقصد الحُمى وأنت تعرف لماذا الحُمى بالذات)

المسيح ... الذي له السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة

المسيح ... الذي يحرر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

المسيح ... الخـالق أعين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخـلاص 

المسيح ... المغُيّر شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل

الذي اطاعته أمواج البحر 

الذي خضع له سمك البحر

ذلك الذي مشى على الماء

هل يوجد مثله فأحول نظري عنه )

واحنا نرد عليك


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*




غير مسيحى قال:


> ثانيا لو عندك كلام فى الموضوع قوله لو سمحت ولو معندكش اعمل موضوع تانى لنفسك عن





غير مسيحى قال:


> (لا يوجد أحد يستطيع أن يضع إسم آخر مكان المسيح في العبارات التالية




*+*

فيه بعض الناس بيبقى صعب أنك تكمل معاه أى حوار .. 

أخ غير مسيحي .. صدقني حضرتك صعبان علىّ .. لأن المسيح هذا الذى تسخر منه .. سيدينك يوم الدينونة .. و ستقف أمامه و أنت مرتعب و مذهول .. و ستلوم نفسك كل اللوم لانك تفوهت بتلك الكلمات ..و لكن ماذا ينفع اللوم وقتها ..

فليسامحك المسيح تبارك إسمه .


----------



## غير مسيحى (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا انا اومن بجميع الرسل سيدنا المسيح عيسى ومحمد وموسى وابراهيم الى 25 نبى عليهم الصلاة والسلام

ثانيا انا لم يصدر منى اى اساء ومقدرش يصدر منى اى اسائ فى حق نبى لان ده النبى بتاعى قبل اى  شى ومقدرش اسبه مش زى ما انتو بتسبو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

ثالثا  انت فاكر انى اقدر اسب سيدنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم لا والله عيسى ده نبى عندى  انت فاهم والا عايزنى اعمل لك موضوع واحكى لك من الاول 
ولو عايزنى احكى لك من الاول قول وانا عندى استعداد

رابعا  اعوذ بالله من شيطان الانس والجن
رابعا  لو كنت فا كر انك تقدر  بكده  وبكلامك ده تتهرب من الموضوع الاصلى


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*+*





غير مسيحى قال:


> رابعا لو كنت فا كر انك تقدر بكده وبكلامك ده تتهرب من الموضوع الاصلى


 
يا أخ .. 

أنا ما قريتش أصلاً الموضوع اللى أنت بتتكلم عنه .. أنا دخلت أعلق على السخرية فى كلامك ..

ممكن تطرح أسئلك بوضوح ؟


----------



## غير مسيحى (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

ههههههههههههههههههه  (يا أخ .. 

أنا ما قريتش أصلاً الموضوع اللى أنت بتتكلم عنه .. أنا دخلت أعلق على السخرية فى كلامك ..

ممكن تطرح أسئلك بوضوح ؟) 


يعنى انت داخل كده وخلاص مش تعرف الاول احنا بنتكلم عن ايه ولا انت داخل وخلاص كده مش ممكن بطريقتك دى تفهم الحاجه غلط ولا انت واثق من نفسك لدرجه دى


----------



## استفانوس (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> انت فاكر انى اقدر اسب سيدنا المسيح


اخي غير مسيحي
انت في الحقيقة تسب وتهين رب المجد يسوع بكلامك
تقول كلمة الله

[Q-BIBLE]*فَكَمْ عِقَابًا أَشَرَّ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ يُحْسَبُ مُسْتَحِقًّا مَنْ دَاسَ ابْنَ اللهِ، وَحَسِبَ دَمَ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قُدِّسَ بِهِ دَنِسًا، وَازْدَرَى بِرُوحِ النِّعْمَةِ؟ *​[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*غير مسيحى *

*المشاركة   78  لــ fredyyy  والسطر الخامس من الكلام المكتوب بالاخضر 

هو سؤال ذكاء للأستاذ طالب الثانوي .... ولم ينجح في الاجابة عليه

وهو اساس للحوار ...... وهو مُفارقة 

س: أكتب ما فهمته من السطر الخامس من الكلام المكتوب بالاخضر في المشاركة 78 لــ .. fredyyy ؟

المسيحيون في منتدى الكنيسة

يكتبون ما يُريدون لهدف (ما أنتم لا تعلمون)

فكثيرون في المنتدي يكتبون أي كلام لتحقيق اللا هدف

وأما كل الأعضاء المسيحيين وكل كلامهم  إنما هو لهدف واحد*


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر    المشاركة 76

الرد على الاخ كوبتك هييروو 
على فكره ليك 5 جنيه بس تجيبلى دليل ... اظن انه مبلغ مغري *


*5 جنيه  .... محدش هنا بيلعب قمار 

وإذا كن ده مبلغ مُغري فهو مُغري لك (واحد لسة بيخد مصروف من بباه)

عيب كدة يا حبيبي.*


----------



## غير مسيحى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا   مش عيب انه ياخد مصروف من ببابه هو انت مكنتش بتاخد ولا ايه 

ثانيا بالفعل انتم ليكم الحق انكم تكتبو ما تريدون لانك فى منتدى لا يعرف معنى الحوار  انا امبارح اتحذف لى 
مشاركه لمجرد انى  ردة على واحد بيتهم الاسلام بالتخلف من غير اى شتيمه

ثالثا انت شكلك مدخلتش اى منتدى تانى  عشان كده بتقول

 (يكتبون ما يُريدون لهدف (ما أنتم لا تعلمون)

فكثيرون في المنتدي يكتبون أي كلام لتحقيق اللا هدف

وأما كل الأعضاء المسيحيين وكل كلامهم إنما هو لهدف واحد )

ولما تدخل ابقى قول رايك الصحيح


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*غير مسيحى*


*المسيح يكفيني فلا حاجة لي بسواه

والمنتدي الكنسي بيتي ففيه:

أنا أشبع .... وأرتوي

اتمتع بالسلام .... والراحة

سلام مع المسيح ... فهو يحبني وأنا أحبه

وسلام مع الناس .... وهو الذي يعطيه لى المسيح

سلام مع النفس .... فالمسيح يعطيني سلامه الشخصي


 يو 14:27  
سلاما اترك لكم.سلامي اعطيكم.ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا.لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب.

ولا أذهب الى بيوت الآخرين (خصوصاً الموجود بها شجار)

هل عرفت لماذا لا أذهب الى النتديات الأخر.*


----------



## مصر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...............

..............الى الاخ فريدى ...............
...... قبل ان انتقدك فى وصفك الضئيل للسيد المسيح عليه السلام ...سابداء بالدفاع عن نبي الذى هاجمته بطريقه غير مباشره  فى كلامك ...عندما قلت :
المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض (اقصد الحُمى وأنت تعرف لماذا الحُمى بالذات
...............................
نعم اعلم لماذا الحمى بالذات ....لانها هى المرض الذى اصيب بها نبينا ........ابهاذا تريد ان تقول لى انه ليس نبى ....قل لى كيف مات ابراهيم عليه السلام وسائر الانبياء ....اما اصابهم مرض ...او تم قتلهم 
...............
الا المسيح عليه السلام ...هل تعلم لماذ ...لا لانه الاله كما تقولون ...وللكنه كما قال نبينا وكما اخبرنا قراننا ..."ومريم ابنت عمران التى احصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا  وصدقت بكلمات ربها ورسله وكانت من القانتين " صدق الله العظيم .............لا يجوز للمسيح ان يمرض تعلم لماذا لانه روح القدس .....نفخهاالله فى فرج الطاهره مريم العزراء فقال له ربى كن  فكان المسيح ............
..................................اظن انى اديت واجبى نحو رسولى .............
....اما المسيح عليه السلام ...لقد اوجزت وصفه فى عده عبارات ....ولا اقول لك الا انك بهذا ظلمته ....لو قمت بوصف المسيح لك ....لن انتهى اليوم ...ولكنى ساكتفى واقول ........

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 


.............لا اعلم لماذا ابتعد عن موضوعنا الاساسى ......يا اخى  انظر الى الموضوع من اوله الى اخر ...انظر الى طريقتى فى الرد ....تجدنى ارد على كل سطر اما بالاتفاق مع كلامك او بالمعارضه  مع الدليل ......اما ما رايته منكم هو ..التعليق على شىء وترك باقى الاشياء ...او تغير الموضوع بالكامل ....فهل بذلك الاسلوب سنصل الى الحقيقه التى نبحث عنها .........اتمنى ان تعود اللى كل ما كتبنه وتبدى تايدك او اعتراضك 0...000حتى نعم اين الحقيقه .....اما شغل دوخينى يا لمونه ...ما اظنه مجدى ......ارجو فعلك ما قلت او الابتعاد عن الموضوع بالكامل .....
........................اتاسف اخى العزيز فريدى .....بالرم من احترامك ..ولكن ينقصك الشىء الاهم ...وهو ما وضحته لك ............السلام عليكم 

......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري 


سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ................

................اهلا اخ ريدمبيشن ...........

فيه بعض الناس بيبقى صعب أنك تكمل معاه أى حوار .. 

أخ غير مسيحي .. صدقني حضرتك صعبان علىّ .. لأن المسيح هذا الذى تسخر منه .. سيدينك يوم الدينونة .. و ستقف أمامه و أنت مرتعب و مذهول .. و ستلوم نفسك كل اللوم لانك تفوهت بتلك الكلمات ..و لكن ماذا ينفع اللوم وقتها ..

فليسامحك المسيح تبارك إسمه . 

.....................ومن يستطيع من المسلمين ان يتطاول على المسيح عليه السلام او على امه الطاهره ...........لقد فهمت خطاء يا اخى .........اخى "غير المسيحى " لا يقصد التطاول مطلقا .....ولكن الفرق هو ان فريدى بيتكلم باعتبار ان المسيح هو الرب واخ "غير المسيحى " يتجدث على ان المسيح هو عبد من عباد الله الصالحين اختصه بالنبوه ......
....................فلا تتوقع من مسلم ان يقوم بسب المسيح عليه السلام ...لان من يفعلها فهو ليس بمسلم .............

............اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر*

*(المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض (اقصد الحُمى وأنت تعرف لماذا الحُمى بالذات fredyyy)*...............................

*نعم اعلم لماذا الحمى بالذات ....لانها هى المرض الذى اصيب بها نبينا*
*

سؤال مهم جداً

أيهما أولى بالإتباع الذي له القدرة على الشفاء من الحمى 

أم الذي يصاب ويموت بها*


----------



## مصر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ......

.....................اهلا اخى العزيز فريدى ................

.................اريد ان اعلق على هذه الكلمه ............
المشاركة 78 لــ fredyyy والسطر الخامس من الكلام المكتوب بالاخضر 

هو سؤال ذكاء للأستاذ طالب الثانوي .... ولم ينجح في الاجابة عليه

وهو اساس للحوار ...... وهو مُفارقة 

س: أكتب ما فهمته من السطر الخامس من الكلام المكتوب بالاخضر في المشاركة 78 لــ .. fredyyy ؟

المسيحيون في منتدى الكنيسة

يكتبون ما يُريدون لهدف (ما أنتم لا تعلمون)

فكثيرون في المنتدي يكتبون أي كلام لتحقيق اللا هدف

وأما كل الأعضاء المسيحيين وكل كلامهم إنما هو لهدف واحد 

.............اقسم بربى انى جئت اليوم من وانا لى الان ساعه الا 20 دقيقه ....قمت بالرد على اثنين من الردود اللى سبتها البارحه .....وبعدين قرات ما كتبته الان ............بس تصدق توى عرفت انى ذكى هههههههههههه ....ولا انت شايف ايه.......على العموم يا فريدى ستجدنى  اعلق على كل كلمه مما كتبت فان كانت حق  قلت لك حقا وان لم تكن  حاورتك وجئت بالبرهان ............واتمنا ان اراك على هذا النمط ....ام انك ترفض ان تاخذ بكمه طالب ثانويه عامه ....على فكره انا خلاص كبرت وشهرين وادخل عليه هههههههههههههههههههه.......اتمنى المره القادمه ان تصبر ولا تهاجمنى قبل ان اقراء موضوعك ...ولو ما فهمت ما تقصد قول عليه طالب ثانويه عامه هههههههههه
...........سلام اخ فريدى ....وساقول لك كما قلت لى ...انظر الى مشاركه مصر رقم 29 ....
................................................

***وأما كل الأعضاء المسيحيين وكل كلامهم إنما هو لهدف واحد .....
.................نعم وانا واثق مما تقوله ان هدفكم واحد هو  الاسائه الى نبى  احتقر دين ....عدم مراعات مشاعر حيه لانها ملك لاناس اسمهم مسلمين ..............قل لى رايك  فيما يعرضه ابو جهل ؟؟؟
.....................اخى اجعلنى احترمك .............ودعنا نعود الى موضوعنا كى نصل الى حقيقه ......
ام انت سفسطائى .......لا لا لا  فانا لا اراك سفسطائى ؟؟؟
السلام عليكم 


............اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .............

................اهلا اخى العزيز فريدى ................
سؤال مهم جداً

أيهما أولى بالإتباع الذي له القدرة على الشفاء من الحمى 

أم الذي يصاب ويموت بها 

................................................
قبل ان اجاوبك على سالك اريد منك تصحيح ما كتبت ......اظن انى ما طلعت حمار ومش بفهم مثل ما قلت .....
........انتظر قليلا فساقوم بالرد على الاقدم ثم الاحدث ....
.........لا تخف لن اترك اى جزئيه ...
سلام وتحيات 
طالب الثانويه العامه ..............كما قلت اخ فريدى 
السلام عليكم .


----------



## مصر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..............

.........الرد على .......اخ استيفانوس .0..........................


........اخي غير مسيحي
انت في الحقيقة تسب وتهين رب المجد يسوع بكلامك
تقول كلمة الله.......................

اخى العزيز ....نحن مسلوم لنا عقيده مثصلكم تماما ونحن متبعون لعقيدتنا  لذلك نقول على المسيح عليه السلام انه نبى مرسل من عند الله ....وانتم لكم عقيده تخالفنا فى هذا القول وتجعل من المسيح الها ......
........انت ستظل ترانا نسيىء الى المسيح الى ان نققول انه هو الاله  ونكفر بديننا .....
........وهذا الغير جائز ....
...........نحن لا نستطيع الاسائه الى المسيح ...بل نحترمه ونقدره كاى نبى ...ولكن هذا فى نظركم هو الاسائه .....فقولنا انه نبى  عندكم كانا اسانا له .....
..........اتمنى ان تفهم انما هى علاقه نسبيه على كل حال .....
...........كل منا يحترم المسيح على قدر مفهومه فى دينه .....
.............فنحن نحترمه لانه فى نظرنا نبى ولا نسشتطيع الاسائه اليه لان هذا كفر .....
اما انتمك فلكم مفهوم خاص .فى المسيح ...........

...........اخر الكلام .....ليس من يقول ان المسيح نبى قد اساء اليه .....بل من يقول انه ابن زنا هو من اساء اليه ...واظن اننا لسنا من نتفوه بهذه الكلمات .........اتمنى ان تعلم من هو عدو المسيح الاول ؟؟؟؟.....بدل من ان تتهمنا بالاسائه الى المسيح عليه السلام .....كل منا يحترمه بطريقته ؟؟؟


.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...................

..............الرد على اخى العزيز فريدى ..............

5 جنيه .... محدش هنا بيلعب قمار 

وإذا كن ده مبلغ مُغري فهو مُغري لك (واحد لسة بيخد مصروف من بباه)

عيب كدة يا حبيبي. 

..........وما اظن ان فيه دين حرم القمار على اهله غير الاسلام ........والصراحه  هو المبلغ مغري ليه هههههههههههههه......ما اظنك تعرف التفريق بين المزح والجد اخى فريدى ...........
........اتمنى ان تحترمنى كما احترمك .....وغريبه انك علقت على هتين الكمتان وتركت المطلوب منك .....غريبه ..........اتمنى ان تحدثنى كما احدثك .....التعليق عن كل كلمه .....وعدم التفرع الى موضوع اخر ....رجااااااء منك اخى فريدى ..........



.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .................

...................الرد على اخى العزيز فريدى ....................

**قبل الرد اشكر اخى "غير المسيحى " لتطوعه للدفاع عنى فى غيابى ......

والمنتدي الكنسي بيتي ففيه:

أنا أشبع .... وأرتوي

اتمتع بالسلام .... والراحة

سلام مع المسيح ... فهو يحبني وأنا أحبه

وسلام مع الناس .... وهو الذي يعطيه لى المسيح

سلام مع النفس .... فالمسيح يعطيني سلامه الشخصي...

**نسيت اضافت شىء مهم ....
انك ستظل اعمى ولن تعرف الحقيقه ما دمت فى منتدى الكنيسه فقط ..وتفخر بزلك ....هل تعلم لماذا انا هنا تاركا كل المنتديات الاسلاميه .....لانكم تطلعونى على اشياء اناقش بها دينى ....هل تعلم لماذا اريد ان اناقش دينى ..لانه هذا ما طلبه منى ؟؟...."انظرويا الو الالباب " " افلا تعقلون " "وانظر الى خلق السماوات والارض ..افلا تتدبرون " ..."وايااااااااااااااااات لا تحصى .........تدعو الا التامل والنظر والتفكير والتعقل ......وانا افعل ما يامرنى به دينى احاوره وهو يجيب .....ليس كالصضخره الصماء اذا حدثتها تهشمت .....ليست سياسته هى " ااامن واتبعنى " ....بل سياسه عقل .............
.............فما دمت اخى  انت فى هذا المنتدى ولا تريد غيره ....فكيف ستعلم الحقيقه ان كان بابواتكم ورهبانك   كاذبون ..........انا بفترض يعنى .....
...........وعلى العموم انا اسف على اى اسائه خرجت بدون قصد .....السلام عليكم 



.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## غير مسيحى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا اشكر الاخ ايمن المصرى على  شرحه  ما هو المسيح بالنسبه لهم وبالنسبه لنا فى العباره الجميله

( .........اخى "غير المسيحى " لا يقصد التطاول مطلقا .....ولكن الفرق هو ان فريدى بيتكلم باعتبار ان المسيح هو الرب واخ "غير المسيحى " يتجدث على ان المسيح هو عبد من عباد الله الصالحين اختصه بالنبوه ......
....................فلا تتوقع من مسلم ان يقوم بسب المسيح عليه السلام ...لان من يفعلها فهو ليس بمسلم .............)

ثانيا  انتو مش عايزين ليه تتكلمو فى الموضوع الاساسى وبتردو على السوال بالسوال ولا انتم مش عندكم اجابه


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر 
.................نعم وانا واثق مما تقوله ان هدفكم واحد هو الاسائه الى *

*طلعت مش ذكي في الجزئية ده

الهدف وبكل صراحة ..... أن نخبرك عن المسيح ... ده شئ مايزعلش

لا ترد في هذا الموضوع عن إساآت تأتي بها من فروع أخرى 

فأنت طالب وتعرف من يجاوب عل أسئلة الكمياء بخلفية الجغرافيا 

تحسب له الإجابة خطأ حتى لو كانت العبارات صحيحة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل أدركت المُفارقة في المشاركة 91

ومن هو المستحق أن تتبعة *


----------



## مصر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...........

.................الرد على اخ فريدى ..............

طلعت مش ذكي في الجزئية ده

الهدف وبكل صراحة ..... أن نخبرك عن المسيح ... ده شئ مايزعلش

لا ترد في هذا الموضوع عن إساآت تأتي بها من فروع أخرى 

فأنت طالب وتعرف من يجاوب عل أسئلة الكمياء بخلفية الجغرافيا 

تحسب له الإجابة خطأ حتى لو كانت العبارات صحيحة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل أدركت المُفارقة في المشاركة 91

........................................................................................
طب ايه رايك ننزل المنتدى ونشوف الحوارات ولا الاسائات الاكثر........
باعتبا انك قلت .........كل المسيحيين فى المنتدى ولم تقل كل المسيحيين المشاركون فى هذا الموضوع ........مقلتليش ...ايه رايك فى ابو جهل ..." لكى بروو" انتى شفت الصوره الرمزيه بتاعته ....اسالك سؤال ....كيميا زى ما بتقول هههههههههه....وضح العلاقه بين ما يكتبه ابو جهل " لكى بروو" والوحده الوطنيه ......ده لو كان فى علاقه .....؟؟؟اليس من الاجدر بالاداره ان تطرد ابو جهل لما يفعله ....ام انها لا تاخذ فى الاعتباتر شىء اسمه وحده وطنيه .....هل سيحبونك المسلمون وهو الاغلبيه ...عندما تعرضون ما يسمى بنزوه نبى وغير ذلك فى منتداكم الذى يحمل اسم  دينك ..............
...................السلام عليكم


----------



## مصر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اسمع يا اخ فريدى .............انا مش ناسى سؤالك واستطيع ان اجاوب لك عليه فى سطر واحد .....لكن مش عيب طالب الثانويه العامه يجاوب على كل اسالتك وانت تتهرب ......على العموم انا متاكد انك مش بتتهرب بس ناااسى ....وادينى فكرتك .......اتمنى ان تتوغل فى ردودى وتهاجم او تايد ....وانتظرك غدا .....لانى والله معزوم فى فرح ...ولازم اروح ....عقبالك ان شاء الله هههههههههه.0...........اسف فانا كثير المزح .....حتى لا يكون بيننا فروق ......ام انك لا تايد الوحده الوطنيه ...........سلامى وتحياتى الى كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع .............وسلام لاخى " غير مسيحى " ..........نتقابل غدا ان شاء الرحمن ..............
لم انسى سؤالك  اخى فريدى ..........ولكن اعظرنى اليوم .......
\



.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## غير مسيحى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا يا استاذ ايمن عمرهم ما يطردو مسيحى يسب فى مسلم لكنهم ممكن يطردو مسلم يرد على مسيحى رد عقلى وبالادله من غير شتيمه تعرف ليه عشان المنتدى ديمقرطى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :yahoo:

ثانيا احنا بعدنا خالص عن الموضوع الاساسى ولا  الاستاذه  الافاضل شايفين حاجه تانيه


----------



## Tabitha (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

بيقولك اصحاب العقول في ايه!!

ناس بيقولوا في اجازة وناس بيقولوا راحوا يصيفوا    :yahoo:

اصل الدنيا حر اوي


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*غير مسيحى*

*ممكن ترد بدل مصر 

مصر .....  قال الكلام المكتوب بالاسود

(المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض (اقصد الحُمى وأنت تعرف لماذا الحُمى بالذات fredyyy)...............................*

*نعم اعلم لماذا الحمى بالذات ....لانها هى المرض الذى اصيب بها نبينا*

*سؤال مهم جداً

أيهما أولى بالإتباع الذي له القدرة على الشفاء من الحمى 

أم الذي يصاب ويموت بها *


----------



## mohraeel (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*



			سؤال مهم جداً

أيهما أولى بالإتباع الذي له القدرة على الشفاء من الحمى 

أم الذي يصاب ويموت بها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا عايزه رد على السؤال ده من الاساتذه الافاضل (مصر ,غير مسيحى)*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*+*

الاخ الحبيب مصر .. 

عجبتني المشاركة دي فحبيت أعلق عليها  .. إن سمحت لي 

أعتقد أنك سمحت ..





مصر قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...............





مصر قال:


> ..............الى الاخ فريدى ...............
> ...... قبل ان انتقدك فى وصفك الضئيل للسيد المسيح عليه السلام ...سابداء بالدفاع عن نبي الذى هاجمته بطريقه غير مباشره فى كلامك ...عندما قلت :
> المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض (اقصد الحُمى وأنت تعرف لماذا الحُمى بالذات
> ...............................
> ...




أشكرك أخي الحبيب " مصر " .. فهذا إعتراف منك أن المسيح هو الله .. بالرغم من ثقتي أنك لا تقصد ذلك أبداً .. و لكنه إعتراف مستتر خلف تعاليم غير دقيقة  بغض النظر عن صدقها أو لا .. فمن هو الروح القدس ؟ .. أليس الروح القدس هو الله ؟ .. هل تختلف روحك أنت عن ذاتك ؟ ألست أنت وروحك كائن واحد .. بدون روحك لا يكون لك وجود .. و تذهب أو تفعل أو تقول أى شىء و روحك معك .. لا تفارقك .. أم أنك تنفصل عن روحك فى بعض الاحيان ؟! 




> ..................................اظن انى اديت واجبى نحو رسولى .............





من وجهة نظرى ؟ .. أديت واجبك بالفعل نحو رسولك 







> ......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول


 
أي خطوط كف اليد هذه يا أخي الحبيب التى تتحدث عنها ؟  .. و ماذا عن الاشخاص الذين بلا هذه الخطوط ؟!! .. و ماذا عن مرض ( متلازمة داون ) ؟ هل تعلم شيئاً عن هذا المرض عزيزي ؟ .. انه يصيب الاطفال فينشئون بلا خطوط يد .. سوى خط واحد فقط !! .. عجباً هل ينتصر المرض على هذا الاعجاز الإلهي كما تقول ؟!! 


فكر يا صديقي قبل أن تؤمن .. أو على الاقل آمن  ولكن لا تغلق عقلك 

تحياتي


----------



## Tabitha (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



مصر قال:


> ...............................
> نعم اعلم لماذا الحمى بالذات ....لانها هى المرض الذى اصيب بها نبينا ........ابهاذا تريد ان تقول لى انه ليس نبى ....قل لى كيف مات ابراهيم عليه السلام وسائر الانبياء ....اما اصابهم مرض ...او تم قتلهم
> ...............
> ال*ا المسيح *عليه السلام ...هل تعلم لماذ ...لا لانه الاله كما تقولون ...وللكنه كما قال نبينا و*كما اخبرنا قراننا* ..."ومريم ابنت عمران التى احصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا  وصدقت بكلمات ربها ورسله وكانت من القانتين " صدق الله العظيم ............*.لا يجوز للمسيح ان يمرض تعلم لماذا لانه روح القدس* .....نفخهاالله فى فرج الطاهره مريم العزراء* فقال له ربى كن  فكان المسيح *............
> ...




هذه :flowers: لك *أخ ايمن* ،، على إعترافك الصريح عن من يكون السيد المسيح.


----------



## غير مسيحى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا  الرد على سوال الاستاذ fredyyy 

اولا نحن نومن بان جميع الرسل بشرا مثلا ولا نفرق بين احدا منهم وانهم جميعا بشر عيسى وموسى ومحمد  وابراهيم بعثهم الله ليخرجوا الناس من الظلامات الى النور

قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاء رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً ( الكهف 110 )

من المعلوم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر ، فيجوز أن يصيبه ما يصيب البشر من الأوجاع والأمراض وتعدي الخلق عليه وظلمهم إياه كسائر البشر إلي أمثال ذلك مما يتعلق ببعض أمور الدنيا التي لم يبعث لأجلها ، ولا كانت الرسالة من أجلها فإنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يعصم من هذه الامور ، وقد كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يصيبه ما يصيب الرسل من أنواع البلاء وغير ذلك ، فغير بعيد أن يصاب بمرض أو اعتداء أحد عليه بسحر ونحوه يخيل إليه بسببه في أمور الدنيا ما لا حقيقة له 

ونحن نومن ونتبع جميع الرسل الذين بعثهم الله لنا ولا نفرق بين احدا منهم ونومن بان هناك اله واحد هو الله

ثانيا  لو مفهمتش وعايزنى افهمك اكتر قول وانا معاك للصبح


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*غير مسيحى*


*أين إجابة السؤال

أيهما أولى بالإتباع الذي له القدرة على الشفاء من الحمى 

أم الذي يصاب ويموت بها ؟

كلامك الأخير لا يوجد به إجابة

أنا أسأل عن إسم من أولى بالاتباع؟*


----------



## غير مسيحى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا   الرد على  الاستاذ Anestas!a
(هذه  لك أخ ايمن ،، على إعترافك الصريح عن من يكون السيد المسيح. )

بالفعل هو قال من هو السيد المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول من عند الله تعاله مثل ابراهيم وموسى ومحمد

بعثه الله الينا  مؤيدا بالروح القدس:  ولم يقول اكثر من ذلك


ثانيا  الرد  على كلمة الاستاذ REDEMPTION
 ( من وجهة نظرى ؟ .. أديت واجبك بالفعل نحو رسولك 

نحن بالفعل نوادى واجبنا نحو رسولنا وهو الدفاع عنه من الشبهات الظالمه
ولكن ماذا تقعل انت تقوم بسب الرسول والدين الاسلامى اهكذا يومرك الكتاب المقدس بسب الناس والاديان 

ثالثا الرد على الاستاذ Anestas!a

(بيقولك اصحاب العقول في ايه!!

ناس بيقولوا في اجازة وناس بيقولوا راحوا يصيفوا 

اصل الدنيا حر اوي  )

وحضرتك مرحتش معاهم ليه ولا انت مش من اصحاب العقول


----------



## غير مسيحى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

الرد على الاستاذ  fredyyy
(أين إجابة السؤال

أيهما أولى بالإتباع الذي له القدرة على الشفاء من الحمى 

أم الذي يصاب ويموت بها ؟

كلامك الأخير لا يوجد به إجابة

أنا أسأل عن إسم من أولى بالاتباع؟ )


يبدو انك لم تفهم الرد ولكن انا قولتلك لو عايز تفهم معاك للصبح هههههه

نحن نتبع جميع الرسل الذىبعثهم الله الينا محمد وعيسى وموسى وابراهيم  ونومن ان هناك اله واحد هو الله 
             وتانى مره لو مش فاهم  انا معاك للصبح 

ومن فضلك اقرا الرد الاول خالص بتاع
( اولا نحن نومن بان جميع الرسل بشرا مثلا ولا نفرق بين احدا منهم وانهم جميعا بشر عيسى وموسى ومحمد وابراهيم بعثهم الله ليخرجوا الناس من الظلامات الى النور

قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاء رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً ( الكهف 110 )

من المعلوم أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر ، فيجوز أن يصيبه ما يصيب البشر من الأوجاع والأمراض وتعدي الخلق عليه وظلمهم إياه كسائر البشر إلي أمثال ذلك مما يتعلق ببعض أمور الدنيا التي لم يبعث لأجلها ، ولا كانت الرسالة من أجلها فإنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يعصم من هذه الامور ، وقد كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يصيبه ما يصيب الرسل من أنواع البلاء وغير ذلك ، فغير بعيد أن يصاب بمرض أو اعتداء أحد عليه بسحر ونحوه يخيل إليه بسببه في أمور الدنيا ما لا حقيقة له 

ونحن نومن ونتبع جميع الرسل الذين بعثهم الله لنا ولا نفرق بين احدا منهم ونومن بان هناك اله واحد هو الله
)


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



غير مسيحى قال:


> ثانيا الرد على كلمة الاستاذ REDEMPTION
> ( من وجهة نظرى ؟ .. أديت واجبك بالفعل نحو رسولك
> 
> نحن بالفعل نوادى واجبنا نحو رسولنا وهو الدفاع عنه من الشبهات الظالمه
> ولكن ماذا تقعل انت تقوم بسب الرسول والدين الاسلامى اهكذا يومرك الكتاب المقدس بسب الناس والاديان


 

*+*


يا أخ مسيحي .. هو حضرتك بتكرر كلام وخلاص ؟! .. أنا ليا تقريباً 1500 مشاركة أو أكتر شوية .. هاتلي مشاركة واحدة فيها (( سب )) أو (( شتيمة )) لرسول الإسلام أو للدين الإسلامي ..

.. حاول تكون (( دقيق )) فى كلامك .. و موضوعي .. 

كما أرجوا أن تجيب على السؤال المطروح :



fredyyy قال:


> *غير مسيحى*
> 
> 
> *أين إجابة السؤال*
> ...


----------



## غير مسيحى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

مش بقولك انت مش عارف اجابة السوال حتى بعد ما قولتها ليك 
احنا بنتبع جميع الرسل الذين ارسلهم الله لنا  ولا نفرق بين احدا منهم  يعنى بنتبع محمد وعيسى وموسى وابراهيم ال 25 نبى وبنومن انه هناك اله واحد هو الله 

كلامى واضح وصريح انت عايزنى اقول لك ايه 
             تالث مره لو مش فاهم انا معاك للصبح


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*هذا هو الاسم الذي يستحق أن يتبع وأن تُحني له الجباه إذ هو رب الكل

المسيح ... الذي هو ابن محبة الآب

المسيح ... الذي سرور قلـب الله بـه

المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضـب الله عـنا.

المسيح ... الذي البحـر والريـح يُطيعانه

المسيح ... الذي مات لكي يعطينا الحياة

المسيح ... الذي حــررنا من سلــطة إبليس

المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض 

المسيح ... الذي له السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة

المسيح ... الذي يحرر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

المسيح ... الخـالق أعـين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخــلاص 

المسيح ... المغير شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل

المسيح ... الذي به كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شيئاً ممـا كـان

المسيح ... الكائن قبل كل الدهور والذي سيأتي وسيملك الى الأبد

المسيح ... الذي ستسجد له كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض


وليس لآخر ذكر على الإطلاق إذ لا وجه للمقارنة أو المباينة لقد فاق الجميع

رضي  الناس أم لم يرضوا أجابوا أم لم يجيبوا ليتوارى الكل وليكن هو ممجداًالى الأبد*


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> يبدو انك لم تفهم الرد ولكن انا قولتلك لو عايز تفهم معاك للصبح هههههه



*عزيزى الاخ (غير مسيحى)

انت تجعل افكارك تتوارى خلف الاخرى
لما لا تدع عقلك يخبرك عن ما انت خائف من ان يدلك عليه؟لما لا؟​*


> أيهما أولى بالإتباع الذي له القدرة على الشفاء من الحمى
> 
> أم الذي يصاب ويموت بها ؟
> 
> ...


*دقق فى صيغة السؤال
صيغة السؤال اختياريه وليست علل !. عليك اذا بالأختيار او بالتنحي عن اجابة السؤال وسوف نعتبر الاجابه وصلت بالفعل

ومازلت انتظر الاجابه.........​*​


----------



## غير مسيحى (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

لقد شرح لك سابق الاخ العزيز ايمن المصرى ما هو السيد المسيح عيسى ابن مريم بالنسبه لنا وما هو بالنسبه لكم راجع الردود الماضيه من فضلك حتى لا نقوم بتكرار الكلام مره اخرى


ثانيا الرد  على الاستاذ  mohraeel
( عزيزى الاخ (غير مسيحى
انت تجعل افكارك تتوارى خلف الاخرى
لما لا تدع عقلك يخبرك عن ما انت خائف من ان يدلك عليه؟لما لا؟)

الحمد لله لقد ارشدنى عقلى الى ماهو صحيح ولست خائف من الذى  ارشدنى اليه عقلى لانه بعج قراتى للاديان الاخرى تاكدت من انه الحق

( دقق فى صيغة السؤال
صيغة السؤال اختياريه وليست علل !. عليك اذا بالأختيار او بالتنحي عن اجابة السؤال وسوف نعتبر الاجابه وصلت بالفعل

ومازلت انتظر الاجابه.........)

انا قولتلك عمرنا ما بنفرق بين اى رسول كلهم من عند الله وبنتبعهم بين موسى وعيسى ومحمد وايوب تعرف طبعا لماذا ايوب يا استاذ ولا لا 

ولو مش فاهمين انا معاكم لبليل هههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*+*

الاخوة الاحباء .. 

كما قولت فى موضوعى فى *المنتدى العام* بإسم ( تصحيح مفاهيم ) أننا نعاني من قلة الموضوعيين .. 

فلا داعي أن تتعبوا أنفسكم مع الاخ الحبيب ( غير مسيحي ) .. فبالطبع لن يُجيب على سؤالنا .. و لكني أثق أن الاجابة إقتحمت قلبه بالداخل .. لانه لا توجد إجابة سواها 

شكراً عزيزي ( غير مسيحي ) لقد فهمنا إجابتك .. 

فلا داعي ان تظل معنا للصبح  ..


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> +
> 
> الاخوة الاحباء ..
> 
> ...



*ميرسى جداااااااا 
انت قولت كل اللى كنت عايزه اقوله 
الرب يباركك على الدوام*​


----------



## مصر (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..........

...............اهلا اخى العزيز فريدى ...واهلا بالعضو الجديد ..موهريل ....
............
سؤال مهم جداً

أيهما أولى بالإتباع الذي له القدرة على الشفاء من الحمى 

أم الذي يصاب ويموت بها 

..........................................................

قبل كل شىء اود ان اقول لك يا فريدى ان هذه المقارنه ...غير منطقيه ..لماذا ؟؟؟
لاننا نتبع محمد على انه نبى ....وانتم تتبعون المسيح على انه الرب ......فكيف لى ان ارد على سؤالك ..فسؤالك غير متوازن بالمره ....ولكن على العموم ساحاول التوفيق بين النقيضين وارد ....
......وسابداء  بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ....
***هل معنى ان نبينا قد مات بالحمى ...انه ليس نبى ....بالطبع لا ....فقل لى كيف مات ابراهيم واسحاق ونوح وادريس .....ايوب  اصابه من الوباء ما لم يصب مخلوق قبله او بعده ....فهل معنى ذلك انه ليس برسول ...........اظن ان كلامى واضع ....ولا اظنك الان تعتقد ان معنى ان يصاب نبينا بالحمى فهو ليس رسول...فهذا ليس كلام منطقى بالكامل .0.............

****ثانيا المسيح عليه السلام .....لام يمرض قط ...لماذا ..لانه كما اخبرنا رسولنا المسيح هو روح القدس ...فكيف لروح الله التى القاها الى مريم  ان يصيبها المرض ......اظنك علمت  الان لماذ لم يصاب المسيح بالمرض قط ....
****كان المسيح يحى الموتى نعم ...لكن بامر الله ...كان يشفى المرضى ...نعم ولكن بامر الله .....مشى على البحر ...نعم لكن بامر الله القادر على كل شىء ........فللمسيح معجزات من عند الله كاى نبى ........قل لى يا فريدى ...هل سمعت ذات مره ان المسيح خلق شىء من العدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سبحان من اوجد البذره التى هى بدايه الشجره ........
.....ان كان المسيح لا بد ان يعبد لانه شفى المرضى ....فهل تعلم ان نبينا  قد ارد بصر كفيف ...فهل من الواجب على المسلمون  ان يعبدون نبيهم من دون الله ......ان كان المسيح لا بد ان يعبد لانه  قد مشى على الماء...فهل تعلم ان سليمان عليه السلام  كانت تقله الرياح  ..من مكان الى مكان ....كان يفهم لغات الطيور والحيوانات ...كانت تخضع له الجن ...فماذا رايك ان نعبده ......
............ام كل هذا ما هى الا معجزات اعطاها الله الى انبيائه ..كى تكون دليلا انهم رسل من عند الله ......اتقى الله يا  فريدى .....اتمنى ان تكون قد فهمت ما كنت تسال عنه ....
السلام عليكم ......
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...............

.............اهلا اخى العزيز ثعلبى المحترم ريديم بيشن ههههههههههه......
الاخ الحبيب مصر .. 

عجبتني المشاركة دي فحبيت أعلق عليها  .. إن سمحت لي 

أعتقد أنك سمحت ..

........................
بكل سرور ...فانت ممن يشاركون فى الرد على  بلا انتظار اذن منى 
....................................................................................................................................

أشكرك أخي الحبيب " مصر " .. فهذا إعتراف منك أن المسيح هو الله .. بالرغم من ثقتي أنك لا تقصد ذلك أبداً .. و لكنه إعتراف مستتر خلف تعاليم غير دقيقة بغض النظر عن صدقها أو لا .. فمن هو الروح القدس ؟ .. أليس الروح القدس هو الله ؟ .. هل تختلف روحك أنت عن ذاتك ؟ ألست أنت وروحك كائن واحد .. بدون روحك لا يكون لك وجود .. و تذهب أو تفعل أو تقول أى شىء و روحك معك .. لا تفارقك .. أم أنك تنفصل عن روحك فى بعض الاحيان ؟! 

..........................................................................................................
نعم ...المسيح روح القدس .....ولكن ليس معنى ذلك انه الله .......ولكى اقنعك بما افهمه فى هذا الموضوع ضعه غدا   .....لانى ان انفتحت فيه الان  سنبعد  بعدا كبيرا  عن موضوعنا الاساسى الذى تم دفنه تماما .0......فلنتركه غدا ان شاء الرحمن .....
..........................................................................................................................

....***أي خطوط كف اليد هذه يا أخي الحبيب التى تتحدث عنها ؟  .. و ماذا عن الاشخاص الذين بلا هذه الخطوط ؟!! .. و ماذا عن مرض ( متلازمة داون ) ؟ هل تعلم شيئاً عن هذا المرض عزيزي ؟ .. انه يصيب الاطفال فينشئون بلا خطوط يد .. سوى خط واحد فقط !! .. عجباً هل ينتصر المرض على هذا الاعجاز الإلهي كما تقول ؟!! 


فكر يا صديقي قبل أن تؤمن .. أو على الاقل آمن ولكن لا تغلق عقلك 

تحياتي 
..................................................................................................
ههههههههههه مش  بقول لك  هو ده اللعب مع الكبار .....ايه بس الافكار الفظيعه دى ...فعلا  انت جبااااار ...
...ولكن ساقوم بالرد :
....نعم اخى كل ما قلته صحيح ...ولكن من يصاب بهذا المرض قليلون جدا ...لدرجه انى متاكد عمر ما شفت  احد بدون الخطوط التى اوضحتها لك .........انظر الى هذه المعلومه ...

" اصحاب هذا المرض يعانون من تشوهات خلقيه فى القلب ..كما انهم يعانون من تشوهات خلقيه فى الامعاء والمعده ........
...........وكاءن من لم تحمل يداه هذه المعجزه الواضحه ما هو الا مريض ذو تشوهات خلقيه .....فمن يفقد هذه العلامه الصارخه  الداله على من هو محمد ومن هو الاسلام  .لا يخلو من  الامراض والتشوهات الخلقيه ......
..................وعلى محمل اخر ...فكم انسان به خط واحد ....وكم عدد من بيدهم هذه المعجزه الواضحه .......اظنك تحمل هذه المعجزه اخى العزيز ....حتى الان لم اصادف  شخصا لم تحمل يده هذا الاعجاز الظاهر .....ومن لم تحمل كفوفهم هذه الخطوط  لا تجدهم الا  فى المستشفيات يعانون من مرضهم .....
.............اتمنى ان تقراء باقى الردود ...وتجيبنى على اسالتى التى تركها اخ فريدى خلفه ....فكم احب ان اتعامل مع العملاق الكبير والثعلب المحترم ريديم بيشن هههههههههه
السلام عليكم 
ايمكن المصري


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر*

*الإجابة الصحيحة أنظر ص 113 ... قصدي المشاركة 113

ممكن تكون مابتعرفش  تجاوب على الأسئلة 

لكن إذا كنت مابتعرفش  تقرأ (دة تبقى مصيبة)

مكسوف تقول إن الإجابة صح

أقولها أنا ..... الإجابة الواردة في المشاركة 113  صحيحة 100%*


----------



## coptic4ever (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*سؤال.....؟
الى الاخ مصر.............
هل من الممكن ان يكون لله شريكاً فى الطبيعه الالهيه؟ هل الخلق تعتبر معجزه ممكن لاى شخص اخر ان يقوم بها باذن الله ؟ واذا كان الله يعطى مجده الى اخر فاين مجد الله؟ ارجو الاجابه من الاخ مصر 
ملحوظه ااسف لهذه المداخله واطلب من الله ان يكون فى كل موضوع لنا ثمره تشبعاً من اعمال الله وحقوقه *​ *  نعمة وسلام ربنا يسوع المسيح تكن معكم دائماً
وفى كل حين امين*​


----------



## مصر (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

بسرعه يا فريدى 
ايه اللى تقصده مش فاهم ............المشاركه 113 بتاعه مين ....
بسرعه يا ريت ..........قبل ما امشى 
ستجد كل الردود غدا ...سالتفرغ للرد


----------



## مصر (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 
......................اسمع يا كوبتك ...انا عرضت موضوع فيا ريت اما ان تقوم بالرد او تصمت ولا تفعل كما فقعل الاخرون  وتقوم بابعادنا تماما على الموضوع الرئيسى .....
لو سمحت يمكنك ان تضع اسئلتك فى موضوع جديد .............
.............هذه العباره كنت استطيع ان اضعها امام كل سؤال يعرضه على فريدى او اى اخ غيره ...لانهم غيرو الموضوع تماما ...ولكنى قمت بالرد خوفا من ان تقولى انى لا استطيع واتهرب ...لاكن رجاااااااااااااااااء ...لن اجاوب على اى سؤال اخ  خارج الموضوع ..واظن ان هذا من حقى ....اتمنى ان نعود اللى موضوعنا ولا نحدث بلبله اكثر للافكار ..............
وبالرغم من ذلك ساقوم بالرد على تسائلاتك اخ كوبتك ...لاكن اتمنى ان تحترم الموضوع الاساسى وتتحدث فيه .....
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*


			قبل كل شىء اود ان اقول لك يا فريدى ان هذه المقارنه ...غير منطقيه ..لماذا ؟؟؟
لاننا نتبع محمد على انه نبى ....وانتم تتبعون المسيح على انه الرب ......فكيف لى ان ارد على سؤالك ..فسؤالك غير متوازن بالمره ....ولكن على العموم ساحاول التوفيق بين النقيضين وارد ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

احنا عايزين رد من وجهة نظركم انتم ده اولا




			***هل معنى ان نبينا قد مات بالحمى ...انه ليس نبى ....بالطبع لا ....فقل لى كيف مات ابراهيم واسحاق ونوح وادريس .....ايوب اصابه من الوباء ما لم يصب مخلوق قبله او بعده ....فهل معنى ذلك انه ليس برسول ...........اظن ان كلامى واضع ....ولا اظنك الان تعتقد ان معنى ان يصاب نبينا بالحمى فهو ليس رسول...فهذا ليس كلام منطقى بالكامل .0.............
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

المسيح هو الله لا يتساوى بالأنبياء /الرب الشافى كيف يمرض! هل وصلت الرساله؟



			****ثانيا المسيح عليه السلام .....لام يمرض قط ...لماذا ..لانه كما اخبرنا رسولنا المسيح هو روح القدس ...فكيف لروح الله التى القاها الى مريم ان يصيبها المرض ......اظنك علمت الان لماذ لم يصاب المسيح بالمرض قط ....
****كان المسيح يحى الموتى نعم ...لكن بامر الله ...كان يشفى المرضى ...نعم ولكن بامر الله .....مشى على البحر ...نعم لكن بامر الله القادر على كل شىء ........فللمسيح معجزات من عند الله كاى نبى ........قل لى يا فريدى ...هل سمعت ذات مره ان المسيح خلق شىء من العدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا انت معترف ان المسيح هو روح الله!هل تنفصل الروح عن الكيان يا عزيزي؟يعنى الله
المسيح خلق من العدم بالفعل :خلق للمولود اعمى عينين من الطين ؟قول لى من يفعل هذا سوى الله



			سبحان من اوجد البذره التى هى بدايه الشجره ........
.....ان كان المسيح لا بد ان يعبد لانه شفى المرضى ....فهل تعلم ان نبينا قد ارد بصر كفيف ...فهل من الواجب على المسلمون ان يعبدون نبيهم من دون الله ......ان كان المسيح لا بد ان يعبد لانه قد مشى على الماء...فهل تعلم ان سليمان عليه السلام كانت تقله الرياح ..من مكان الى مكان ....كان يفهم لغات الطيور والحيوانات ...كانت تخضع له الجن ...فماذا رايك ان نعبده ......
............ام كل هذا ما هى الا معجزات اعطاها الله الى انبيائه ..كى تكون دليلا انهم رسل من عند الله ......اتقى الله يا فريدى .....اتمنى ان تكون قد فهمت ما كنت تسال عنه ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن نتكلم هنا عن الشافى والمريض
لماذا لم يمت محمد ميته عاديه /لماذا امرضه الله ليأخذ روحه ؟الم تفكر!!!!
كيف نضع الشافى والمريض فى كفة واحده؟

وحينما اختبأ محمد ممن ارادوا قتله .لماذا لم يحميه الله لأتمام رسالته
هل الله غير قادر ان يخفيه عن عيون الاخرين فيتركه يجرى مهرولا الى جحر عنكبوت ههههههه

​*


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



مصر قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا
> ......................اسمع يا كوبتك ...انا عرضت موضوع فيا ريت اما ان تقوم بالرد او تصمت ولا تفعل كما فقعل الاخرون  وتقوم بابعادنا تماما على الموضوع الرئيسى .....
> لو سمحت يمكنك ان تضع اسئلتك فى موضوع جديد .............
> .............هذه العباره كنت استطيع ان اضعها امام كل سؤال يعرضه على فريدى او اى اخ غيره ...لانهم غيرو الموضوع تماما ...ولكنى قمت بالرد خوفا من ان تقولى انى لا استطيع واتهرب ...لاكن رجاااااااااااااااااء ...لن اجاوب على اى سؤال اخ  خارج الموضوع ..واظن ان هذا من حقى ....اتمنى ان نعود اللى موضوعنا ولا نحدث بلبله اكثر للافكار ..............
> ...



*هروب واضح وضوح الشمس
وده مش اول هروب ليك يا ايمن
عايز الحق يا ايمن .......انا حزينه عليك بجد
لأنك حتى نفسك بتكدبها
ربنا ينور طريقك ويفتح قلبك لنور المسيح
صدقنى اكيد هايجى اليوم ده
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## coptic4ever (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*انتظر الاجابه وااسف لعدم فتحى موضوع جديد يامصر لانى لااملك الصلاحيه حتى الان فى انشاء موضوع جديد فتقبل منى كل معذره بصدر رحب ولكن ارجو الاجابه كى لايراك البعض فى صورة الهارب وهذه طبعاً صفه لم تتواجد قط فى الاسلام والمسلمين 
فلاتظهر عكس ذلك رحمك الله​*

*   سلام ونعمة الهنا الحى الى روحكم  
                                  فى كل حين من الان ودائماً والى الابد امين*​


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر

فقل لى كيف مات ابراهيم واسحاق ونوح وادريس .....ايوب اصابه من الوباء ما لم يصب مخلوق قبله او بعده *

*الاسماء 1 , 2 ,3 ــ , 5  موجودين بالكتاب المقدس

أما رقم 4 فلا وجود له

ابراهيم واسحق ونوح أيوب ماتوا بشيبة صالحة ولم يذكر الكتاب أنهم ماتوا تحت وطأة المرض

( الذي أصاب أيوب كان للتنقية والتزكية ولم يمت تحت وطأته )

إذاً دليلك خاطئ !!
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

والسؤال كان على هيئة (اختار  من بين الأقواس) لكنك قدمت تحليل

والنتيجة النهائية ((( صفر )))  في الختيار

.................... ((( صفر )))  في التحليل

الكلام الوارد في المشاركة 113 نموذج الإجابة 

وليس للتلميذ أن يصحح لأستاذه

المرة القادمة إحترم الأكبر منك سناً ومقاماً الأخ الفاضل الموقر / REDEMPTION.*


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر
بسرعه يا فريدى 
ايه اللى تقصده مش فاهم ............المشاركه 113 بتاعه مين ....
بسرعه يا ريت ..........قبل ما امشى 
ستجد كل الردود غدا ...سالتفرغ للرد*

*مش قادر تدور على المشاركة113

أكتبها لك تاني :

هذا هو الاسم الذي يستحق أن يتبع وأن تُحني له الجباه إذ هو رب الكل

المسيح ... الذي هو ابن محبة الآب

المسيح ... الذي سرور قلـب الله بـه

المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضـب الله عـنا.

المسيح ... الذي البحـر والريـح يُطيعانه

المسيح ... الذي مات لكي يعطينا الحياة

المسيح ... الذي حــررنا من سلــطة إبليس

المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض 

المسيح ... الذي له السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة

المسيح ... الذي يحرر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

المسيح ... الخـالق أعـين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخــلاص 

المسيح ... المغير شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل

المسيح ... الذي به كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شيئاً ممـا كـان

المسيح ... الكائن قبل كل الدهور والذي سيأتي وسيملك الى الأبد

المسيح ... الذي ستسجد له كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض


وليس لآخر ذكر على الإطلاق إذ لا وجه للمقارنة أو المباينة لقد فاق الجميع

رضي الناس أم لم يرضوا أجابوا أم لم يجيبوا ليتوارى الكل وليكن هو ممجداً الى الأبد *


----------



## غير مسيحى (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا الرد على الاستاذ  coptic4ever  
(سؤال.....؟
الى الاخ مصر.............
هل من الممكن ان يكون لله شريكاً فى الطبيعه الالهيه؟ )

لو فرضنا أن هناك إلهين، لكان كلٌ منهما متحيزاً بمكان وبما أن المتحيز بمكان لا يكون أزلياً بل حادثاً، فلا يمكن أن يكون أيٌ منهما هو الله، لأن الله لا يتحيز بحيّز فلا يمكن أن يكون هناك إلا إله واحد غير متحيز بمكان وهذا الإله هو الله 

( هل الخلق تعتبر معجزه ممكن لاى شخص اخر ان يقوم بها باذن الله ؟)


يفرد القرآن الكريم للسيد المسيح وأمه مريم مكانة قدسية رفيعة لا تضاهى. وقد حفلت عشرات الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية بأعلى درجات التقدير والإجلال والاحترام لهذين الاسمين العظيمين. بل يمكن القول بجزم أنه ليس في القرآن صورة تعادل في روعتها وجماليتها صورة السيد المسيح وأمه مريم. فالقرآن يصفهما من بين خلف الله أجمعين بأنهما "آية" حيث يقول: "وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين" (المؤمنون: 50). ويقول في موضع آخر: "والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين" (الأنبياء:91).  وقال تعالى : (( وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس )) 

من المعروف والمالوف ان الله تعالى عندما ينزل رسول ينزل معه معجزه لتصديقه وقد ايد الله تعالى سيدنا المسيح بروح القدس وكان سيدنا عيسى يشكل من الطين على هيئة طير وهذا من الممكن فينفخ فيه فيكون طير باذن الله ومره اخرى اكرر باذن الله ومره ثالثه اكرر باذن الله

ثانيا الرد على الاستاذ mohraeel
(المسيح هو الله لا يتساوى بالأنبياء /الرب الشافى كيف يمرض! هل وصلت الرساله؟)
شوفت بقى انت قولة ازاى ايه هو المسيح بالنسبه لكم  هو الله عندكم لاكن عندنا هو رسول من عند الله 
مثل محمد وابراهيم وموسى وباقى الانبياء وهو ده الى الاخ ايمن المصرى عايز يوصله ليك والاجابه على سوال
من اولى بالاتباع فى نفس الوقت

(نحن نتكلم هنا عن الشافى والمريض
لماذا لم يمت محمد ميته عاديه /لماذا امرضه الله ليأخذ روحه ؟الم تفكر!!!!
كيف نضع الشافى والمريض فى كفة واحده؟)

اولا الشافى و الذى يمرض هو الله هتقولى طيب  ما سيدنا عيسى كان بيشفى هقولك ده باذن الله 
سيدنا محمد كان بشر وربنا لما بيمرض انسان بيبقى عايز يختبره وهو كان بيختبر رسوله زى ما اختبر سيدنا موسى وابراهيم وانت عارف ابراهيم ليه ولا لا 

 يعنى ما سيدنا ايوب كان مريض معنا كده ان احنا منومنش بيه نبى من عند الله ولا ده نضعه فى كفه لوحده

وعايز اقول لك حاجه استاذ fredyyy
انت شايف ان الاخ ايمن مش بيحترم الى اكبر منه مكنش يقول للاستاذ REDEMPTION يا استاذ يا عبقرى ولا انت ليك راى تانى


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*غير مسيحي 
انت شايف ان الاخ ايمن مش بيحترم الى اكبر منه مكنش يقول للاستاذ REDEMPTION يا استاذ يا عبقرى ولا انت ليك راى تانى *

*قاعدة عامة :

يجب على السائل أن ينتقي الألفاظ التي تجعل الكل يحترمة

ولا يختار من يجاوبه 

فالسائل هو الضيف ..... والمجيبين هم اصحاب البيت 

خليك ضيف نسعد بوجوده
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هناك فرق كبير بين الشافي والمريض

المسيحيون إختاروا إتباع الشافي 

وإذا كنت تريد إتباع المريض فهذا إختيارك .....ولا عزاء

السطرين السابقين هما تلخيص لكل مشاركاتكما السابقة*


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> هناك فرق كبير بين الشافي والمريض
> 
> المسيحيون إختاروا إتباع الشافي
> 
> وإذا كنت تريد إتباع المريض فهذا إختيارك .....ولا عزاء


*تــــــــــمــــــــــاااااااام يا فــــــــريــــــدى ربنا يباررركك​*​


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*شكراً للتّّشجيع والتأييد يا ..... mohraeel*


----------



## coptic4ever (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*احباء الحق والمعرفه اشرت بثلاث اسئله الى الاخ مصر (ايمن) واجاب عنه الاخ (غير مسيحى ) مقتنعاً بما اجاب واليكم الاجابه لنرى الحق مع بعضنا البعض
هل من الممكن ان يكون لله شريكاً فى الطبيعه الالهيه؟(وكانت الاجابه)
لو فرضنا أن هناك إلهين، لكان كلٌ منهما متحيزاً بمكان وبما أن المتحيز بمكان لا يكون أزلياً بل حادثاً، فلا يمكن أن يكون أيٌ منهما هو الله، لأن الله لا يتحيز بحيّز فلا يمكن أن يكون هناك إلا إله واحد غير متحيز بمكان وهذا الإله هو الله [/COLOR](الرد): وهنا ياكد غير مسيحى ان الله واحد بطبيعه واحده لاشريك له فيها الا اذا وجد شريك فاصبح بمثابة اله اخر مما رفض الاخ غير مسيحى هذا المنطق لانه لايجوز وجود الهين ولكن الصعب هنا مايلى :
اذا كان من يتخذ صفه من طبيعة الله يصبح فى نظرك اله اخر فما وجه الاستغراب فى قول المسيحين على المسيح انه ابن الله حيث وانه قد وجد فى شخص المسيح الصفات الالهيه ومنهم الخلق والكمال والاقامه من بين الاموات وعلم الغيب ... وهذا بغض النظر بانهو كان يفعل هذا باذن الله فنحن ايضاً نقول ان المسيح كان يفعل هذا بحكم الاهوت المتحد بنسوته اى ليس بمشيئة الجسد نكتفى بهذا القدر من الرد على اجابة السؤال الاول
ام السؤال الثانى فكان
( هل الخلق تعتبر معجزه ممكن لاى شخص اخر ان يقوم بها باذن الله ؟)


يفرد القرآن الكريم للسيد المسيح وأمه مريم مكانة قدسية رفيعة لا تضاهى. وقد حفلت عشرات الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية بأعلى درجات التقدير والإجلال والاحترام لهذين الاسمين العظيمين. بل يمكن القول بجزم أنه ليس في القرآن صورة تعادل في روعتها وجماليتها صورة السيد المسيح وأمه مريم. فالقرآن يصفهما من بين خلف الله أجمعين بأنهما "آية" حيث يقول: "وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين" (المؤمنون: 50). ويقول في موضع آخر: "والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين" (الأنبياء:91). وقال تعالى : (( وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس )) 

من المعروف والمالوف ان الله تعالى عندما ينزل رسول ينزل معه معجزه لتصديقه وقد ايد الله تعالى سيدنا المسيح بروح القدس وكان سيدنا عيسى يشكل من الطين على هيئة طير وهذا من الممكن فينفخ فيه فيكون طير باذن الله ومره اخرى اكرر باذن الله ومره ثالثه اكرر باذن الله
(الرد على الاجابه): اذا انت تضع ان الخلق بمثابة معجزة اعطاها الله لرسوله المسيح كما تصفوه 
هنا اصبح الكلام فى حاة تناقض يجعل القارئ فى حيرة هل الخلق صفه الهيه وصفه لاشركة فيها لله  ام هى معجزه يمكن ان تعطى لغير الله لمجرد انه رسول  من عنده ولاثبات رسالته 
اذا كانت الاجابه معجزه يمكن ان تعطى لغير الله اذا الرد سيكون : اين اذا صفات الله التى لايوجد لها مثل !!مما تجعلنا نؤيد راى الاسلام بان ( الله لاشريك له )هذا طبعاً مع هل ايضاً الكمال معجزه ام لله وحده وهل اقامة الاموت معجزه ام فى يد الله وحده
وعلم الغيب ....ا لخ
ثم سالت ايضاً
واذا كان الله يعطى مجده الى اخر فاين مجد الله؟ 
ولكن للاسف لم تتم الاجابه عليه واكتفى الضعو المحترم ( غير مسيحى) بتجاهله والاجابه على سؤالين فقط 
ولكن هنا معنى سؤال اذا كان الصفات التى تجعلنا نمجد الله فى اعماله مثل الخلق .....و..... الخ ممكن ان توجد كمعجزه عاديه فى شخص اخر ويتنازل الله عنها لرسول بعث برساله فاين اذا مجد الله المنفرد الا لوكان الله لم يتنازل بالفعل عن صفاته الازليه ولكن الذى وجدت فيه تلك الصفات دون الله هو نفسه الله وله التمجيد كمثل الله وبهذا يصبح الاثنين واحد ( لاننا اتفقنا انهو لايوجد الهين) ​*

وسؤال  اخر داخل نفس الموضوع ارجو توضيح الايه الكريمه
" اتخذوا احبارهم ورهبانهم ارباباً من دون الله والمسيح ابن مريم وما امروا الا يعبدوا الهاً واحداً لا اله الا هو سبحانه عما يشركون"( سورة التوبه 31)ما معنى من دون الله والمسيح؟ هل المسيح متساوى مع الله؟وجاء عن المسيح وادم 
قال الله سبحانه وتعالى : {إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ}  آل عمران : 59
متفقين كده المسيح زيه زي ادم فى الخلقه وده من جهة الجسديقول الله تعالى عن آدم عليه السلام : {فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ }  الحجر : 29 هنا من جهة الروح ربنا نفخ من روحه على ادم زى ماجه فى سفر التكوين عندنا اعطاه نسمة حياهيقول الله عز وجل : {يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلَا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَا تَقُولُوا ثَلَاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وكيلاً} النساء : 171 
هنا فى اختلاف بقى بين ادم والمسيح ربنا نفخ من روحه فاعطاه نسمة حياه
كن المسيح هو روح من الله مش نفخة ولم تعطى مجرد نسمة حياه وهنا النص واضح وصريح وملحوظ
ونحن هنا نتفق لثالث مره معك ياخى غير مسيحى لانه جاء فى كتابنا المقدسعظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد " تيموثاوس الاولى ( 3: 16)
وناتى فى النقطه الثانيه لنتفق مع المسلمين احبائنا فيما يلى : """كلمته القاها الى مريم""" نتفق هنا ايضاً ولا نعارض القران وكتابنا واضح وصريح حيث يقول في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان *الكلمة الله*.  هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.  فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس.  والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه "(يوحنا 1 :1-5)
ثم يقول يوحنا
"والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا" (يوحنا 1 :14)
اكتى بهذه الايات نظراً لعدم التشتيت حيث يدرك اخى كل مااريد قوله 


*  يتبع باذن رب المجد*​


----------



## coptic4ever (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*استكمالاً لما ورد من اجابات للاخ (غير مسيحى)*​*ثانيا الرد على الاستاذ mohraeel
(المسيح هو الله لا يتساوى بالأنبياء /الرب الشافى كيف يمرض! هل وصلت الرساله؟)​**( اجابة غير مسيحى)
شوفت بقى انت قولة ازاى ايه هو المسيح بالنسبه لكم هو الله عندكم لاكن عندنا هو رسول من عند الله 
مثل محمد وابراهيم وموسى وباقى الانبياء وهو ده الى الاخ ايمن المصرى عايز يوصله ليك والاجابه على سوال
من اولى بالاتباع فى نفس الوقت​*
( الرد) بسم الاب الهادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس عليه كله اعتمادى
 بخصوص ماورد فى مقولة المسيح لنا اله ولك رسول فهذا امر يحتاج التوضيح اكثر بعد توضيح الايات المذكوره السابقه
وبخصوص المرض لم يمرض من الانبياء والرسل الا واحد فقط  هو (محمد)
وبخصوص ايوب ومرضه ايوب لم يكن نبى ولا رسول وهو المعروف لدينا ولديكم
ويعد سفر ايوب فى العهد الجديد من الاسفار الشعريه وليست الاسفار النبويه
اى انه حتى ايوب فليس لك به اى حجه لانه ليس من الرسل والانبياء 
 برجاء قم بالمراجعه كى تكون على صدق فيما تقول

*                   سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع تكن معكم ودئماً وفى كل حين و الى الابد
امين​*


----------



## mohraeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> ( الرد) بسم الاب الهادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس عليه كله اعتمادى
> بخصوص ماورد فى مقولة المسيح لنا اله ولك رسول فهذا امر يحتاج التوضيح اكثر بعد توضيح الايات المذكوره السابقه
> وبخصوص المرض لم يمرض من الانبياء والرسل الا واحد فقط هو (محمد)
> وبخصوص ايوب ومرضه ايوب لم يكن نبى ولا رسول وهو المعروف لدينا ولديكم
> ...



*انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى بجد
كل اللى قادره انى اقولهولك ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## غير مسيحى (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا الرد على استاذ fredyyy  

(غير مسيحي 
انت شايف ان الاخ ايمن مش بيحترم الى اكبر منه مكنش يقول للاستاذ REDEMPTION يا استاذ يا عبقرى ولا انت ليك راى تانى 
 )

او انت شايف انا يا استاذ يا عبقرى كلمه مش كويسه تحب نقوله ايه مثلا يا سيدنا هههههههه ولا يا ابونا

قاعدة عامة :

يجب على السائل أن ينتقي الألفاظ التي تجعل الكل يحترمة

ولا يختار من يجاوبه 

فالسائل هو الضيف ..... والمجيبين هم اصحاب البيت 

خليك ضيف نسعد بوجوده
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هناك فرق كبير بين الشافي والمريض

المسيحيون إختاروا إتباع الشافي 

وإذا كنت تريد إتباع المريض فهذا إختيارك .....ولا عزاء

السطرين السابقين هما تلخيص لكل مشاركاتكما السابقة) 


لازم تعرف انا احنا بنعبد الشافى بس الشافى الى اكبر واحسن من جميع الناس وهو ربنا لكن انتم رفعتم بشر لدرجة  الالهيه طيب هو  من غير اذن ربنا كان ممكن سيدنا عيسى يشفى حد لكن ده باذنه هو ودى معجزه وفضل من الله لسيدنا عيسى هتقولى ده تدخل هقولك لا ده باذن الله 
ولازم تعرف انا او الاخ ايمن عمرنا ما نقدر نغلط فى حد لان ده مش من تعليم الدين الاسلامى ومش من تعليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم


ثانيا الرد على الاستاذ mohraeel

( تــــــــــمــــــــــاااااااام يا فــــــــريــــــدى ربنا يباررركك)
(انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى بجد
كل اللى قادره انى اقولهولك ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك)

هو كله تمام مفيش  نص نص شارك برايك

الرد على الاستاذ coptic4ever

(اذا انت تضع ان الخلق بمثابة معجزة اعطاها الله لرسوله المسيح كما تصفوه 
هنا اصبح الكلام فى حاة تناقض يجعل القارئ فى حيرة هل الخلق صفه الهيه وصفه لاشركة فيها لله ام هى معجزه يمكن ان تعطى لغير الله لمجرد انه رسول من عنده ولاثبات رسالته 
اذا كانت الاجابه معجزه يمكن ان تعطى لغير الله اذا الرد سيكون : اين اذا صفات الله التى لايوجد لها مثل !!مما تجعلنا نؤيد راى الاسلام بان ( الله لاشريك له )هذا طبعاً مع هل ايضاً الكمال معجزه ام لله وحده وهل اقامة الاموت معجزه ام فى يد الله وحده
وعلم الغيب ....ا لخ
ثم سالت ايضاً
واذا كان الله يعطى مجده الى اخر فاين مجد الله؟ 
ولكن للاسف لم تتم الاجابه عليه واكتفى الضعو المحترم ( غير مسيحى) بتجاهله والاجابه على سؤالين فقط 
ولكن هنا معنى سؤال اذا كان الصفات التى تجعلنا نمجد الله فى اعماله مثل الخلق .....و..... الخ ممكن ان توجد كمعجزه عاديه فى شخص اخر ويتنازل الله عنها لرسول بعث برساله فاين اذا مجد الله المنفرد الا لوكان الله لم يتنازل بالفعل عن صفاته الازليه ولكن الذى وجدت فيه تلك الصفات دون الله هو نفسه الله وله التمجيد كمثل الله وبهذا يصبح الاثنين واحد ( لاننا اتفقنا انهو لايوجد الهين))

اولا انا قولة الخلق باذن الله  اكرر باذن الله مره ثالثه باذن الله وفى فرق كبير بين الاتنين

(إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (110)

ثم انت بتقول صفة الكمال  طيب ممكن تقول لى ايه تعريف صفة الكمال ولا اعتبرها كلمه مش مقصوده
ولو عايز تعرف اثبات جميع الصفات لله ابقى اقرا كتب التوحيد عندنا وفى حاجه اسمها علو الصفات لو انت سمعت عنها يعنى ممكن تشوف انسان رحيم جداااا وانسان غنى عن جميع الناس فهل معنا ذلك انك ممكن تقول عليه مشترك مع الله فى صفه من صفاته
وأما علو الصفات فمعناه أنه ما من صفة كمال إلا ولله تعالى أعلاها وأكملها سواء أكانت من صفات المجد والقهر أم من صفات الجمال والقدر . .  

(واذا كان الله يعطى مجده الى اخر فاين مجد الله؟ )

معنى مجد الله اى ان الله هو المجيد فى ايجاده والمجيد فى امتداده والمجيد على الصالحين من عباده والانبيا  فمجد الايجاد هو ان ربنا اوجد الكون واستخلفك فى  وجد الامجاد يعنى امد الكل  لعطا الكل فاعطى للكافر من مده واعطى للمومن من فضله 
يعنى فضل الله عليك و  كل حاجه معاك ده من مد  الله ليك 
ولو مش فاهم انا ممكن افهمك زياده

طيب ما ربنا جعل فى قلوب البشر رحمه والرحمه دى صفه من صفاته هل معنى ذلك ان رحمة البشر زى رحمة ربنا لا وده اسمه علو الصفات لازم تعرفه عشان تعرف الكمال


----------



## mohraeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> او انت شايف انا يا استاذ يا عبقرى كلمه مش كويسه تحب نقوله ايه مثلا يا سيدنا هههههههه ولا يا ابونا



*اسلوب تهكمى واضح جدا - ده بقى اللى علمهولك اسلامك يا.......محترم*


> ثانيا الرد على الاستاذ mohraeel
> 
> ( تــــــــــمــــــــــاااااااام يا فــــــــريــــــدى ربنا يباررركك)
> (انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى بجد
> ...



*وانت ايه اللى مضايقك 
اخواتى قالوا كل اللى كنت عايزه اقوله
ولا نعيد ونزيد فى نفس الكلام هو هو زى ما انت بتعمل

وعلى فكره انا بنت واسمى مهرائيل لو مش بتعرف تقرا E

واحب اسمع الاجابه على السؤال ده منك انت بذات يا (غير مسيحى)

هل يوجد خالق غير الله؟*​


----------



## coptic4ever (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*بسم الثالوث المقدس
ورد عن الاخ (غير مسيحى مايلى من اجابات وله من بالرد
قال اولا بخصوص الشفاء:
لازم تعرف انا احنا بنعبد الشافى بس الشافى الى اكبر واحسن من جميع الناس وهو ربنا لكن انتم رفعتم بشر لدرجة الالهيه طيب هو من غير اذن ربنا كان ممكن سيدنا عيسى يشفى حد لكن ده باذنه هو ودى معجزه وفضل من الله لسيدنا عيسى هتقولى ده تدخل هقولك لا ده باذن الله 
ولازم تعرف انا او الاخ ايمن عمرنا ما نقدر نغلط فى حد لان ده مش من تعليم الدين الاسلامى ومش من تعليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

(الرد): اولاً اشكر فيك تناقضك المبين ولكن الغريب ان تجاهلك الملحوظ يثير اهتمامى انت تقول انك تعبد الشافى ونحن نتفق معك لان كيف لنا ان نذهب الى المريض ونتوكل عليه ومعنا الشافى الذى يبرئ ويحي ويميت والخالق والقادر عى كل شئ فانت هنا اجبت بطريقه سليمه جدًا والسؤال هنا لماذا اذا تترك عبادة الشافى وتتوجه الى المريض بل وتتهم ان من يتبع الشافى يكفر بالله  ولكن ياعزيزى لاعليك سنوضح لك من الشافى الذى نعبده
يقول القران:" وهذه الايه انت الذى وضعتها هنا وسارد عليها :إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ"(المائده 110)
هل الصفات هنا صفات بشريه تحتسب من ضمن المعجزات اكرر سؤالى مره اخرى اذا اين الصفات التى لا شريك لها مع الله؟؟
اذا كان المسيح خالق ومقيم الاموات ويبرئ( الشافى)...الخ فاين صفات الله اذا كانت هذه معجزات فاذا الله منفرد بصفات وعجائب تفوق البشر ولايوجد من يشارك الله فيها.... انتظر الاجابه
يقول ابن كثير تفسيراً لتلك الايه:
وَقَدْ قَالَ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم : حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي حَدَّثَنَا مَالِك بْن إِسْمَاعِيل حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن طَلْحَة يَعْنِي اِبْن مُصَرِّف عَنْ أَبِي بِشْر عَنْ أَبِي الْهُذَيْل قَالَ : كَانَ عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ يَقْرَأ فِي الْأُولَى تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْك وَفِي الثَّانِيَة الم تَنْزِيل السَّجْدَة فَإِذَا فَرَغَ مِنْهُمَا مَدَحَ اللَّه وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ دَعَا بِسَبْعَةِ أَسْمَاء : يَا قَدِيم يَا خَفِيّ يَا دَائِم يَا فَرْد يَا وِتْر يَا أَحَد يَا صَمَد وَكَانَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُ شِدَّة دَعَا بِسَبْعَةٍ أُخَر : يَا حَيّ يَا قَيُّوم يَا اللَّه يَا رَحْمَن يَا ذَا الْجَلَال وَالْإِكْرَام يَا نُور السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض وَمَا بَيْنهمَا وَرَبّ الْعَرْش الْعَظِيم يَا رَبّ وَهَذَا أَثَر عَظِيم جِدًّا  
كتعليق على الايه والتفسير الكريم: هل المسيح قبل محمد ام محمد قبل المسيح ؟؟ الاجابه المسيح الاقدم (عيسى) اذا كيف كن يصلى بطريقة الاسلام (صلى ركعتين) وماهى تبارك التى كان يقراءها هل هى ايات من القران ام من الانجيل ام من التوراه ام كانت صلاه خاصه للمعجزات؟؟؟
وهل الاسماء التى كان يلفظ بها عيسى هى من اسماء الله الحسنه؟؟؟
انتظر التوضيح.؟...
وننتقل مع بعضنا البعض فى موضع اخر من القران حيث يخبرنا بان صفات الله ليست لاحد مهما كان::
" وهو الذى احياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحيكم ( سورة الحج)هنا لدى ملحوظتين برجاء الانتباه : يقول النص القرانى ان الله احيانا معنى كلمة احيانا اى اننا كنا ميتون ثم اقامنا واحيانا ثم يكمل النص القرانى ثم يميتكم ثم يحيكم اى انه احيانا ثم سنموت للدينونه ثم سيحينا مره اخرى فى الحياه الابديه اليس هذا المقصود ولكن مايهمنا ليس الا الكلمة الاولى من الايه (وهو الذى يحيكم) ليس هنا معناه الخلق فالخلق ياتى من عدم الله يخلق من عدم وهذا المعروف ولكن يحينا اى اننا كنا بالفعل موجدين واحيانا برجاء التركيز
ثانيا: بالنسبه لانه يحي ويميت من الملحوظ هنا ان هذا بامر الله وحده وهذا كتوضيح للملسمين من الايه ويريد القران ان يحثنا على عظمة الله كيف هو يميت ويحي دون شريك وهذه من عظمة الله وحده 
ثانياً: " مارايك فى الايه التى تقول" قل من يحي العظام وهى رميم قل يحيها الذى انشاءها اول مره "(يس 78)
ارجو من احبائى التوضيح هنا الله ينبه على الخلق انهو بيد الله وحده والذى يخلق هو الذى خلق من البدء ولا شريك فى هذا وهذا امراً عجب كيف اذا المسيح يخلق وهو لم يخلق من البدايه ؟؟ اقراء الايه كما تقول (يحيها الذى انشاءها) هنا ياجماعه احنا عرفنا مين اللى بيحي اللى بيحي هو الذى خلق منذ البدء 
ويقو القران ايضاً: "لا اله الا هو يحي ويميت سورة (الاعراف 158)لاتعليق
وايه اخرى:" فالله هو اولى وهو يحي الموتى" (سورة الشورى 9)
واجابه خاصه الى الاخ غير مسيحى( انت تسال ما معنى الكمال) كما اوضحه لنا الكتاب كمال البر والقداسه  وهذه الصفه لم تتواجد فى اى انسان لانها لله وحده فالله وحده الذى لايخطئ حاشا ولكن المسيح وجد انه لم يخطئ ايضاً فى القران والغريب والجدير بالذكر ان اله فى القران احصن فرج امه ولم يجعلها مثل باقى النساء والغريب ايضاً فى قول ان الشيطان كان بينخذ الاطفال كلهم حتى محمد الا المسيح يخبرنا القران ان الشيطان مقدرش يعمل كده معاه وده طبعاً واضح لاحبائى المسيحين بالذات لان المسيح قال انه جاء الى العالم بس مفيش حد ليه عليه سلطان حتى رئيس هذا العالم( الشيطان)وده وضحه القران اذا المسيح كامل والشيطان ليس له سلطان على المسيح ولكنه كان له سلطان على محمد حتى امه مريم ربنا حصنها فى حين انه كان من باب اولى ان يحصن ام الرسول لانه خاتم المرسلين
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بخصوص اجابتك على الاخت مهرائيل ارجو من حضرتك انك عدم توجيه الاساءه والتريقه لاحد من اخوتى عشان نستمر معاك فى النقاش وبخصوص انها بتايدنا فيما نقول فده لاننا صوت واحد ولو واحد منا قال كلمة بيغنى الكل انا عارف انك متعرفش الرابط الاخوى بس دى حاجه منحنا المسيح اياها ومش هنستغنى عنها
سلام ونعمة رب المجد تملئ من روحكم من الان ودائما والى الابد امين*​


----------



## غير مسيحى (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا الرد على استاذ mohraeel  
( اسلوب تهكمى واضح جدا - ده بقى اللى علمهولك اسلامك يا.......محترم)

لا بجد اسلوبك محترم جدااااااااااااااااااااااا 

(وعلى فكره انا بنت واسمى مهرائيل لو مش بتعرف تقرا E

واحب اسمع الاجابه على السؤال ده منك انت بذات يا (غير مسيحى)

هل يوجد خالق غير الله؟)

انا مطلبتش اعرف انتى بنت ولا ولد وعايزه تسمعى اجابة السوال انا قولتها فوق ومش هكرر كلامى تانى مش انتى الى بتقولى كده  

ثانيا الؤد على استاذ coptic4ever
((الرد): اولاً اشكر فيك تناقضك المبين ولكن الغريب ان تجاهلك الملحوظ يثير اهتمامى انت تقول انك تعبد الشافى ونحن نتفق معك لان كيف لنا ان نذهب الى المريض ونتوكل عليه ومعنا الشافى الذى يبرئ ويحي ويميت والخالق والقادر عى كل شئ فانت هنا اجبت بطريقه سليمه جدًا والسؤال هنا لماذا اذا تترك عبادة الشافى وتتوجه الى المريض بل وتتهم ان من يتبع الشافى يكفر بالله ولكن ياعزيزى لاعليك سنوضح لك من الشافى الذى نعبده)

مين الى كلامه بيناقض  بعضه احنا عمرنا ما نتوكل على  سيدنا محمد تعرف ليه لانه بشر اتى عشان يوصل رساله للناس  احنا بنتوكل على الله وهو حسبنا ومين قال انى بترك عبادة الشافى لو سمحت راجع الرد كويس يا استاذ 

(هل الصفات هنا صفات بشريه تحتسب من ضمن المعجزات اكرر سؤالى مره اخرى اذا اين الصفات التى لا شريك لها مع الله؟؟
اذا كان المسيح خالق ومقيم الاموات ويبرئ( الشافى)...الخ فاين صفات الله اذا كانت هذه معجزات فاذا الله منفرد بصفات وعجائب تفوق البشر ولايوجد من يشارك الله فيها.... انتظر الاجابه)

 الذى ليس لله شريك فيها هى العباده عباده الله وحده لا شريك له طيب انا قولتها قبل كده ولازم اقولها تانى عشان انت مش فاهمه كويس معلش ومتاسف فى التعبير يعنى الرحمه والغنى مش من صفات الله بس  فى بشر فيها الصفات دى معنى كده ان احنا نعبدهم عشان فيهم صفه بس فى حاجه اسمها علو الصفات وهو ده الكمال يعنى اعلى درجات الرحمه عند ربنا واعلى درجات الغنى عند ربنا وعند  ربنا اعلى الدرجات فى جميع الصفات اظن ممكمن  يكون وصلت 
           وبقول تانى راجع الرد الى قبل ده 

(كتعليق على الايه والتفسير الكريم: هل المسيح قبل محمد ام محمد قبل المسيح ؟؟ الاجابه المسيح الاقدم (عيسى) اذا كيف كن يصلى بطريقة الاسلام (صلى ركعتين) وماهى تبارك التى كان يقراءها هل هى ايات من القران ام من الانجيل ام من التوراه ام كانت صلاه خاصه للمعجزات؟؟؟
وهل الاسماء التى كان يلفظ بها عيسى هى من اسماء الله الحسنه؟؟؟
انتظر التوضيح.؟...) 


طيب هو سيدنا موسى كان قبل سيدنا المسيح ولا العكس ؟ طبعا سيدنا موسى اقدم ؟ والله كيفية الصلاة فى هذا العصر انا مش عرفه وهو انت فاكر ان انا بنكر الانجيل لا والله العظيم ابدا ولا التوراه لا طبعا بس التوراة والانجيل مش موجودين فى هذا العصر والله اعلم حسب ما اعلم وانا مش عايز اقول كلام تعتبره تعيب فى الكتاب المقدس ولا مثلا كلام نقض فيه لا ان ده مش فى الحوار بتاعنا

سوال بقى فى كلامنا الجميل هو سيدنا موسى كان بيصلى ازاى وكان بيقرا ايه الانجيل ولا التوراه؟
هذا السوال سوال غير منطقى طبعا صح ولا غلط 


(وننتقل مع بعضنا البعض فى موضع اخر من القران حيث يخبرنا بان صفات الله ليست لاحد مهما كان:

ليه تنتقل فى موضوع اخر هو احنا خلاص   فى الموضوع الاساسى الى كله بما انا خرجنا عنه لما نخلصه نبقى ننتقل لموضوع اخر


(واجابه خاصه الى الاخ غير مسيحى( انت تسال ما معنى الكمال) كما اوضحه لنا الكتاب كمال البر والقداسه وهذه الصفه لم تتواجد فى اى انسان لانها لله وحده فالله وحده الذى لايخطئ حاشا ولكن المسيح وجد انه لم يخطئ ايضاً فى القران والغريب والجدير بالذكر ان اله فى القران احصن فرج امه ولم يجعلها مثل باقى النساء والغريب ايضاً فى قول ان الشيطان كان بينخذ الاطفال كلهم حتى محمد الا المسيح يخبرنا القران ان الشيطان مقدرش يعمل كده معاه وده طبعاً واضح لاحبائى المسيحين بالذات لان المسيح قال انه جاء الى العالم بس مفيش حد ليه عليه سلطان حتى رئيس هذا العالم( الشيطان)وده وضحه القران اذا المسيح كامل والشيطان ليس له سلطان على المسيح ولكنه كان له سلطان على محمد حتى امه مريم ربنا حصنها فى حين انه كان من باب اولى ان يحصن ام الرسول لانه خاتم المرسلين)


والله يا اخى صفة الكمال دى معناه كبير اوى بالنسبه لينا  ولو عايز تعرف معناه هبقى اجيب لك رابط كتاب فى موقع  تبقى تقرا معنى صفة الكمال بالنسبه للمسلمين

بس فى كلمه عجبتنى اوى هو الشيطان رئيس العالم ههههههه نتكلم بادله وبلاش  نقول عقل

عمر ما كان لشيطان سلطه على البشر المومنين ولكنه ليه سلطه على الغاوين فقط

( إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ إِلَّا مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ (42) وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمَوْعِدُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (43))

(بخصوص اجابتك على الاخت مهرائيل ارجو من حضرتك انك عدم توجيه الاساءه والتريقه لاحد من اخوتى عشان نستمر معاك فى النقاش وبخصوص انها بتايدنا فيما نقول فده لاننا صوت واحد ولو واحد منا قال كلمة بيغنى الكل انا عارف انك متعرفش الرابط الاخوى بس دى حاجه منحنا المسيح اياها ومش هنستغنى عنها
سلام ونعمة رب المجد تملئ من روحكم من الان ودائما والى الابد امين)

انت شايف انى بوجه اساء لها بمجرد انى بقول لها شركى برايك هو انا بقول كده عشان ايه مش عشان الحوار يكون جميل لما كله يشارك فيه برايه 
واذا كان على الاخوه فربنا يقربكم ويقربنا كلنا من بعض ويرحمنا ويرحم موتنا ويهدى كل عاصى ولو كنت انا العاصى يهدينى


----------



## coptic4ever (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*قبل التعليق؟؟؟
     ايهما افضل المسيح ام محمد؟؟
     اذا كانت الاجابه المسيح  فسيكون الرد .........................
     اما اذا كانت الاجابه انهو محمد فسيكون الرد....................






  رجاء التركيز لان هذا السؤال وحده قادر على نسف عقديتك
لذلك ارجو من الضيف الكريم والعضو المحترم ان يجعل من نفسه مثال لاخوته المسلمين فى هذه الاجابه لانك الان سفيراً للمسلمين ككل 
 انتظر اجابتك

وبخصوص سخريتك بسلطان العالم وانها كلمة اضحكتك فدعنى اشكرك اولاً لمدى احترامك الملحوظ 
ثم دعنى اعرض عليك ادلة سلطان الشيطن على العالم
جاء فى لوقا:
"وقال له ابليس لك اعطي هذا السلطان كله ومجدهنّ لانه اليّ قد دفع وانا اعطيه لمن اريد."(لوقا 4: 6) 
وفى اعمال الرسل يقول الكتاب
"لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات الى نور ومن سلطان الشيطان الى الله حتى ينالوا بالايمان بي غفران الخطايا ونصيبا مع المقدسين"( اع 26: 18)
ولكن ليس معنى هذا ان للشيطان سلطان من نفسه ولكنه معطى من الله وبسماح من الله وهذا كما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس:
" لتخضع كل نفس للسلاطين الفائقة.لانه ليس سلطان الا من الله والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتبة من الله."(رو 13 :1)والشيطا له سلطان على العاصيين: فيقول الكتاب
"التي سلكتم فيها قبلا حسب دهر هذا العالم حسب رئيس سلطان الهواء الروح الذي يعمل الآن في ابناء المعصية"(افسس 2: 2)وبما ان السيد المسيح ليس من هذا العالم فلم يكن للشيطان اى سلطان عليه :
فقال المسيح"فقال لهم انتم من اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم."( يو 8: 23)
وقال ايضاً السيد المسيح"لا اتكلم ايضا معكم كثيرا لان رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له فيّ شيء.(يو 14: 30)
واكتفى بهذه الايات التى اوضحت معنى سلطان العالم ومن هو
وشكراً مره اخرى لحسن تعليقك 
سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكن معكم ودائماً 
والى الابد
امين​*


----------



## mohraeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> الذى ليس لله شريك فيها هى العباده عباده الله وحده لا شريك له


العباده بس يا غير مسيحى
يعنى افهم من كلامك انك موافق على ان فى اكثر من خالق؟!



> بس التوراة والانجيل مش موجودين فى هذا العصر والله اعلم حسب ما اعلم وانا مش عايز اقول كلام تعتبره تعيب فى الكتاب المقدس ولا مثلا كلام نقض فيه لا ان ده مش فى الحوار بتاعنا


*هو انت كده لسه معيبتش فى الكتاب المقدس!*

*واسلوب تهكمى اخر*


> لا بجد اسلوبك محترم جدااااااااااااااااااااااا



*لو محترمتش لغة الحوار معانا محدش هيحترمك ولا يحترم كلامك
وياريت تاخد بالك من تهكماتك اللى بتتنصل منها فيما بعد
انا برضو بعرف اتهكم كويس بس المسيح له كل المجد علمنى احب كل الناس حتى اللى بيكرهونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور قلبك*​


----------



## coptic4ever (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*ورد عن الاخ غير مسيحى كلمات طريفه وغريبه برجاء الملاحظه:



			مين الى كلامه بيناقض بعضه احنا عمرنا ما نتوكل على سيدنا محمد تعرف ليه لانه بشر اتى عشان يوصل رساله للناس احنا بنتوكل على الله وهو حسبنا ومين قال انى بترك عبادة الشافى لو سمحت راجع الرد كويس يا استاذ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

(الرد) صديقى هل لم ترى ماكتب بالظبط ام انك لم تدرك المعنى فهذا هو الواضح نحن نقول ان المسيح هو الشافى وانت تؤمن بالشافى اذا لماذا تتركه  وتكفر من يتبعه( على السيد المسيح يعنى)
فان قرانك يقر بهذا بان الشافى والخالق والقادر على كل شئ السيد المسيح  اذا لماذ تتجاهل قرانك فى عظمة المسيح وتايد قرانك فى التكفير بمن يتبع المسيح؟؟
مادخل اذا محمد فى هذا الامر؟؟
وكان ردى السابق عليك هكذا:



			((الرد): اولاً اشكر فيك تناقضك المبين ولكن الغريب ان تجاهلك الملحوظ يثير اهتمامى انت تقول انك تعبد الشافى ونحن نتفق معك لان كيف لنا ان نذهب الى المريض ونتوكل عليه ومعنا الشافى الذى يبرئ ويحي ويميت والخالق والقادر عى كل شئ فانت هنا اجبت بطريقه سليمه جدًا والسؤال هنا لماذا اذا تترك عبادة الشافى وتتوجه الى المريض بل وتتهم ان من يتبع الشافى يكفر بالله ولكن ياعزيزى لاعليك سنوضح لك من الشافى الذى نعبده)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ثم جاء رداً اخر على اسؤالى وكان السؤال



			هل الصفات هنا صفات بشريه تحتسب من ضمن المعجزات اكرر سؤالى مره اخرى اذا اين الصفات التى لا شريك لها مع الله؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فكانت الفاجعه الكبرى حينما قال الغير مسيحى



			الذى ليس لله شريك فيها هى العباده عباده الله وحده لا شريك له طيب انا قولتها قبل كده ولازم اقولها تانى عشان انت مش فاهمه كويس معلش ومتاسف فى التعبير يعنى الرحمه والغنى مش من صفات الله بس فى بشر فيها الصفات دى معنى كده ان احنا نعبدهم عشان فيهم صفه بس فى حاجه اسمها علو الصفات وهو ده الكمال يعنى اعلى درجات الرحمه عند ربنا واعلى درجات الغنى عند ربنا وعند ربنا اعلى الدرجات فى جميع الصفات اظن ممكمن يكون وصلت 
وبقول تانى راجع الرد الى قبل ده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل الله له شريك فى كل شئ ولكن انفرد بانه معبود؟ يعنى فى كذا خالق وفى كذا شافى وفى كذا مقيم للاموات
واذا كانت الاجابه نعم فهل من يعبد الاصنام اصبح لاغى للصفة الوحيده التى يملكها الله بلا شريك 
اذا من هو الله الحقيقى اذا كان كل مايملكه الله عبادته فقط؟؟
ويدهشنى الاخ الرائع (غير مسيحى) بقوله



			ومتاسف فى التعبير يعنى الرحمه والغنى مش من صفات الله بس فى بشر فيها الصفات دى معنى كده ان احنا نعبدهم عشان فيهم صفه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا مش هرد على التعليق ده وياريت اى اخ مسلم بلاش مسيحى يرد على الاخ غير مسيحى ويوضح لنا صفات الله والفرق بينها وبين قدرات الله
وجاء ايضاً غير مسيحى برد على سؤالى قائلا:



			وهو انت فاكر ان انا بنكر الانجيل لا والله العظيم ابدا ولا التوراه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكر لك جدا على هذه الشهاده التى نفخر بها امام اخوتنا المسلمين وهو اعتراف احدهم  بالانجيل والتوراه
بس رجع الاخ غير مسيحى يناقض نفسه قائلاً:



			بس التوراة والانجيل مش موجودين فى هذا العصر والله اعلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعنى الاستاذ مؤمن بالانجيل والتوراه بس مش هما اللى موجدين فى العصر ده يعنى تقريبا عايز يقول اتغيرو مع الموده 
وبعدين تلاقيه قال فى نهاية جملته المشهور



			والله اعلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

غريب حضرتك يااستاذ يعنى ايه الله اعلم طب سؤال لكل المسلمين برجاء الاجابه ولو فى حد هيقدر
؟ اذا كان القران موصى بالايمان بالانجيل والتوراه والرجوع ليهم وان اللى مش هيامن بيهم زيه زي اللى مامنش بالقران يعنى لازم لاول تبقى عندك احكام التوراه والانجيل عشان تبقى مسلم ولازم تبقى عارفها وبالعربى يبقى معك الثلاث كتب للثلاث اديان ممكن بقى واحد منك يجيب لينا هنا فى المنتدى النسخ اللى عنده الاصليه للانجيل والتوراه اللى هو المفروض ماشى عليه زمى ماامره القران عشان يكون مسلم وا لم المسلمين هيطلعوا فوق ربنا هيقولوا احنا مكناش لقيين التوراه والانجيل اختفوا من على وجه الارض؟؟؟
انتظر الاجابه كتعليق على الاخ غير مسيحى
ثم جاءت فاجعه اخرى وصاعقه اخرى جعلتنى فى حيره ولا اجد تعليق وعجز عقلى عن التفكير فيم ورد فقد سالت غير مسيحى قائلا:



			(كتعليق على الايه والتفسير الكريم: هل المسيح قبل محمد ام محمد قبل المسيح ؟؟ الاجابه المسيح الاقدم (عيسى) اذا كيف كن يصلى بطريقة الاسلام (صلى ركعتين) وماهى تبارك التى كان يقراءها هل هى ايات من القران ام من الانجيل ام من التوراه ام كانت صلاه خاصه للمعجزات؟؟؟
وهل الاسماء التى كان يلفظ بها عيسى هى من اسماء الله الحسنه؟؟؟
انتظر التوضيح.؟...)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فاجبنى الاخ المبجل غير مسيحى بحكمه وعاقل راشد قائلاً:



			سوال بقى فى كلامنا الجميل هو سيدنا موسى كان بيصلى ازاى وكان بيقرا ايه الانجيل ولا التوراه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهذه هى اجابات الاخوه المسلمون مما يجعلنا فى امراً عجب وننتظر تعليق الاخوه المسلمين والاخوه المسيحين ايضاً وشكراً للاخ غير مسيحى

واشكر الاخت مهرائيل على ماشركتها الطيبه جداً
سلام ونعمة الرب المجد يسوع المسيح تكن مع جميعكم
من الان ودائماً والى الابد امين*​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*إخوتي وأخواتي المسيحيين الحقيقيين

من الطبيعي أن نجد بعض الألفاظ النابية لكن لا تلومنَّ

الديك ...... إذا صاح 

والحمار ....إذا نهّق

والكلب ....إذا عوى 

لأن كل إناء ينضح بما فيه

معلش طالب الثانوي دى ( إستعارة مكنية ) ذي ما درست في العربي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذا كنت رفضت المسيح الشافي ..... وفضلت المريض

فهل تُفضل الميسح الحي .... أم تُفضل من في القبر بات

المسيح صاحب القبر الفارغ الذي إنتصر على الموت وقام منتصراً*

* لو 24:6  ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام .......

 لو 24:5  .......  قالا لهنّ.لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الاموات.*


----------



## غير مسيحى (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

على فكره انا  فكرة جديا انا اذهب الى الكنيسه واقعد  مع راهب من هناك عشان انا نفسى حد يقنعنى كيف تم صلب سيدنا عيسى مع انه ابن الله وليه ربنا على كلامكم ما انقذوش ليه هو ما انقذ نفسه لو هو اله ولا فى اله عاجز اعوذ بالله 

طيب تعرفوا احنا بنقول ايه انا لم حصلت موامره ضد سيدنا المسيح بانهم ياخذوه  ويتهموه ظلما ثم يصلبوه و الخائن  يهوذا الاسخريوطي  الذى تامر على سيدنا المسيح  مقابل المال 
فانه علم بتلك الموامره التى حدثت ضده فدعاء ربه تضرعا اليه وقال له انقذنى من هولا فكيف لرسول من عند الله يدعى له ولم يستجيب الله هذا غير معقول وكمان ربنا يسيبه لناس يعذبوه ويصلبوه ده شى صعب وخاصة لرسول له منزله عند ربنا مثل سيدنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم

 يمكن للكل أنه يلاقى الحقيقه ، فقط يكون له عينان فيقرأ ، وعقل فيعي ، وبعدها يجد الحقيقة أمامه جلية واضحة سهلة ميسرة ، رغما عنه ، بإصبعه سيشير إليها ، وسيقرأ بنفسه أن الآن عرفت أن الرب مخلص مسيحه ، يستجيبه من سماء قدسه  يرفعه فوق القائمين عليه ، ويرسل من العلا فيأخذه ، ويوصي ملائكته به لكي يحفظوه وعلي الأيدي يحملونه ، أما الشرير الذي خانه وتآمر عليه ففي الحفرة التي حفرها للمسيح يقع ويعلق بعمل يديه ويصير  عاراً عند البشر


----------



## mohraeel (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*للأخ غير مسيحى
لو عايز تفسير لفكرة الفداء وليه ربنا ظهر فى الجسد
وليه سابهم يصلبوه وليه ما انقذش نفسه من ايادى الرومان 
وليه اصلا الفداء ده موضوع تانى

اطرح موضوع فى قسم الرد على الشبهات وانا هكون من اول المشاركين
وللعلم :احنا مش بنكره حد ابدا كل اللى بنقوله عشانك عشان خلاص نفسك
واوعى تظن اننا بنقصد نهينك او حتى نهين عقيدتك
بنحاول نوصلك الصوره اللى مش واضحه ليك ولأخواتك
احنا بنخدمك كأخ لينا مش كعدو
ارجو انى اكون وضحت مقصدى
ومنتظرين منك طرح فكرة الفداء فى موضوع اخر 
ربنا ينور قلبك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## غير مسيحى (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

للأخ غير مسيحى
لو عايز تفسير لفكرة الفداء وليه ربنا ظهر فى الجسد
وليه سابهم يصلبوه وليه ما انقذش نفسه من ايادى الرومان 
وليه اصلا الفداء ده موضوع تانى

اطرح موضوع فى قسم الرد على الشبهات وانا هكون من اول المشاركين
وللعلم :احنا مش بنكره حد ابدا كل اللى بنقوله عشانك عشان خلاص نفسك
واوعى تظن اننا بنقصد نهينك او حتى نهين عقيدتك
بنحاول نوصلك الصوره اللى مش واضحه ليك ولأخواتك
احنا بنخدمك كأخ لينا مش كعدو
ارجو انى اكون وضحت مقصدى
ومنتظرين منك طرح فكرة الفداء فى موضوع اخر 
ربنا ينور قلبك ويبارك حياتك

على فكره انا كان نفسى اطرح موضوع بس الصلحيه بتا عتى فى المنتدى لسه متاهلنيش عشان اعمل موضوع  متزعلش منى بس اول مره اسمع منك كلام جميل زى ده وانا كمان والله نفسى اخدمكم واوضح ليكم الى انا عرفه ودرسه والحمد لله ان انت فهمت قصدى انا نفسى كل واحد يوضح وجهت نظره لتانى عشان دايما يبقى الحوار  ممتع ومفيد للجميع تحياتى لك يا  الاستاذ الفاضل mohraeel من اخوك الصغير نادى عصام


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..................

...........اولا احب ان اشكر اخى العزيز " غير مسيحى " للر على مشاركاتكم فى غيابى ....
ثانيا :اسف جدا لغيابى البارحه واتمنى ان تعظرونى فانى مشغول هذه الايام بالتنسيق وحجز السكن وزى ما انتم عارفين ....الى جانب ان فرح بنت عمى الجمعه القادمه عقبالكو جميعا هههههههههههههه ....
....وساقوم  الان باذن الله بالرد على مشاركاتكم من حيث ان انتهينا المره الماضيه ....
ثالثا : اتمنى من اخى " غير المسيحى " الا يرد على اى سؤال خارج عن الموضوع .....واتمنى من الاخوه المسيحيين ان  يحترمو الموضوع الاساسى ...
السلام عليكم 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ........

............. الرد على الاخ انيستاس............ ........

بيقولك اصحاب العقول في ايه!!

ناس بيقولوا في اجازة وناس بيقولوا راحوا يصيفوا 

اصل الدنيا حر اوي 
.........................................................................................

كلامك لا يعكس الا شخصيتك .......
........





.......................انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

.............السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ....................
الرد على ماقاله الاخ فريدى................

.. أيهما أولى بالإتباع الذي له القدرة على الشفاء من الحمى 

أم الذي يصاب ويموت بها .....من مفهوم كلامك اظنك لا تؤمن بموسى او بابراهيم او بايوب او باى رسول مات مريضا 

نبينا بشر كسائر الانبياء فلما لا يمرض ................
.با اخى البلاء والمرض ما هو الا اختبار من عند الله فاشد الناس بلاء هم الرسل ثم الصالحون فالادنى والادنى .........
انظر ماذا فعل الله فى نبيه ايوب .....
كلامك غير منطقى بالمره ....ولكتى حاولت التوضيح كى لا تقول  قد هربنا من سؤالك .........

اعلم ايضا اننا لا نعبد محمد كى تقارنه مع من تدعون انه الاه فمن البدايه مقارنتك خطاء .....وكما قال لك اخى " غير مسيحى " تحت تنبع ونقتدى بكل الرسل والصالحين ..........

اما عن ربنا ....الذى نتبه
......فانه لا يمسسه مرض ......لا تدركه الابصار وهو يدرك الابصار ......لا يستطيع احد ان يصلبه او يهينه ...........يقول للشىء كن فيكون .......لا يحتاج الا ان يقوم بدور البطل فى فلم هندى وينذل من عرشه لكى يعذبه ويحقره جماعه من اليهود 

لكى يكون الفداء للبشريه حتى يغفر ذنوبهم ...ولكى اريحك ...نعم الاولى بالاتباع من يقهر المرض من خلقنى من سيحاسبنى من سيرحمنى بكرمه ....وهذا هو الاهنا الذى نعبده   لا تنسى اخى فردى نحن لا نعبد محمد  بل هو بشر مثلنا ولكن يوحى اليه من ربه فنحن لا بد ان نتبع ما يقوله نبينا وكل الانبياء لان كلامهم ليس كلامهم هم بل كلام الذى لا يموت الذى نعبد .....واكرر يا فريدى هذه المقارنه تكون جائزه فعلا ان علمت ان المسلمون بعبدون نبيهم مثلك ...لكننا لسنا كذلك .....فربنا ........
ان اراد ان يرحمنا فهو الرحيم الكريم يغفر لم يشاء ....وان اراد لنا العذاب فلا منجى لنا  الا رحمته .....سبحانه الذى غلبت رحمته عدله .....

واتمنى يا فريدى ....ان تعود اللى موضوعنا الاساسى او تقوم بالرد على ما سالتك فى ردودى او حتى علق عليها كى اعلم انك محاور وليس مؤيد ........ان قمت بسؤالى اى سؤال خارج الموضوع اتمنى من الاداره ان تقوم بحذفه كما تفعل معنا نحن المسلمين .......السلام عليكم 

.......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
................................................................................................................

 سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

...............السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..................



الرد على ما قاله الاخوين ريديمبيشن....وانيستاس.........

....أشكرك أخي الحبيب " مصر " .. فهذا إعتراف منك أن المسيح هو الله .. بالرغم من ثقتي أنك لا تقصد ذلك أبداً .. و لكنه إعتراف مستتر خلف تعاليم غير دقيقة بغض النظر عن صدقها أو لا .. فمن هو الروح القدس ؟ .. أليس الروح القدس هو الله ؟ .. هل تختلف روحك أنت عن ذاتك ؟ ألست أنت وروحك كائن واحد .. بدون روحك لا يكون لك وجود .. و تذهب أو تفعل أو تقول أى شىء و روحك معك .. لا تفارقك .. أم أنك تنفصل عن روحك فى بعض الاحيان ؟! 
............................... 
هذه  لك أخ ايمن ،، على إعترافك الصريح عن من يكون السيد المسيح. 
..............................................................

ههههههههههههه ليه كده على العموم انما الاعمال بالنيات .....وانا اسف يا جماعه لانى انا السبب فى كل هذا البس .....تعرفو ليه لانى ما كنت اعرف انكم عنديكم حاجه اسمها الروح ......لاكن معناها عندينا مختلف جدا ...........انا لم اقصد روح الله تجسدت فى المسيح هههههههه لاء لاء ......الروح هو جبريييل عليه السلاااااااام فهمتو انا اقصد مين ....وعلشان تصدقو ادى دليل من القران .....بسن الله الرحمن الرحيم
 "انا انزلناه فى ليله القدر .......................ليله القدر خير من الف شهر تنزل الملائكه والروح فبها باذن ربهم .....................

الملائكه والروح وهو سيدنا جبريل عليه السلام من الملائكه المكلف بابلاغ الرسل ...............

...على العموم مش هعلق على اللى انتم كتبتوه لان الخطاء منى   ..........
السلام عليكم ...........
صحيح يا اخ انستاسيا تنساش تاخد الورده بتاعتك سلام..."


......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

...........السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا.................

.................الرد على الاخ فريدى ............

....


المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضـب الله عـنا

المسيح ... الذي البحـر والريـح يُطيعانه



المسيح ... الذي حــررنا من سلــطة إبليس

المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض 

المسيح ... الذي له السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة

المسيح ... الذي يحرر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

المسيح ... الخـالق أعـين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخــلاص








نعم لكن نسيت الاهم ..........كل هذا بامر الله .........
اظنك تؤمن بسيدنا سليمان ....فقل لى كيف كان يركب الريح ....كيف كان يطيعه الجن ....كيف كان يفهم لغه الطيور .....هل معنى ذلك انه الاله كما تقول انت فى ما اعطاه الله للمسيح ....ام ان هذا كله بامر الله ...فلكل نبى معجزه اعطاها الله له لكى يقنع البشر انه من عند الله ............اتمنى ان تكون قد فهمتنى ........واتمنى ان تحترم موضوعنا ...ولا تزيد من بلبله افكارنا .....
السلام علبكم 
..............................................................................................................................


......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

.............السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا.................


..........الرد على ما قاله الاخت موهريل.............

 دقق فى صيغة السؤال
صيغة السؤال اختياريه وليست علل !. عليك اذا بالأختيار او بالتنحي عن اجابة السؤال وسوف نعتبر الاجابه وصلت بالفعل

ومازلت انتظر الاجابه


.............اظن يا اخت السؤال موجه لى انا ....ولقد قمت بالاختبار .........عليك ان تقراى ردودى 
السلام عليكم 
...............
......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

.................السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا.................
الرد على اخى العزبز ريديمبيشن....................
فلا داعي أن تتعبوا أنفسكم مع الاخ الحبيب ( غير مسيحي ) .. فبالطبع لن يُجيب على سؤالنا .. و لكني أثق أن الاجابة إقتحمت قلبه بالداخل .. لانه لا توجد إجابة سواها 

نعم لقد اقتحمت قلبه فارتدت خائبه ...هل تعلم لماذا .......لانها وجدت الاله الحقبقى ...الذى لا يمرض الذى لاتستطيع ان تدركه ببصره ....الذى خلقه ....العزيز الملك على عرشه .....البصير القادر على خلقه ....الذى لم يصلب او استطاعت يدا ان تطوله ......الجبار ...القاهر اعدائه .....الرحمن الرحيم بمن امن به واتبع رسله ....
......كنت اظنك اكبرهم عقلا يا ريديمبيشن ........ساكرر واقوووول هذه ليست مقارنه منطقيه ..فنحن لا نعبد نبينا ............

.............................

......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخبرا .............

..............الرد على الاخ فريدى .............

..الإجابة الصحيحة أنظر ص 113 ... قصدي المشاركة 113

ممكن تكون مابتعرفش تجاوب على الأسئلة 

لكن إذا كنت مابتعرفش تقرأ (دة تبقى مصيبة)

مكسوف تقول إن الإجابة صح

أقولها أنا ..... الإجابة الواردة في المشاركة 113 صحيحة 100% 
...............

هههههههههههههههه.........شكرا على احترامك الواضح جدا يا فريدى
....................لو سمحت ممكن تتعب وتنسخلى المشاركه دى ....او حتى حددلى مكانها بالضبط ومين اللى كتبها ..........اعزرنى اصل ضعيف فى القراءه شويه ..ههههههههه....شكرا با محترم 
.....................................................................................................................

السلام عليكم
ايمن  المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخبرا ........
...الرد على الاخت موهريل...
 ..........
. 
..............هل من الممكن ان يكون لله شريكاً فى الطبيعه الالهيه؟

 ***حددلى مثال كى اعطيك الجواب الادق ......ولكن ساجاوب على سؤالك الان على حد ما فهمت .....من امثله الطبيعه الالهيه هى الخلق ...ولا يوجد خالق غير الله الا بامره ...فلا احد يستطيع احياء الموتى من قبورهم الا بامره ......واعلم لماذا سالت هذا السؤال ...ولكن ساجيب على ما تضمره فى صدرك فسمع .....هل تتذكر قصه البقره ...بقره اليهود ...التى طلبها منهم موسى ...فذبحها فضرب الميت ببعض اجزائها فاحياه الله وليس موسى ....اتفقنا ...احياه الله وليس موسى .......جاء المسيح وكانت معجزته هى ان يشفى المرضى باذن ربه ويحيى الموتى باذن ربه ...فلماذا تضعون فارقا بين ما فعله موسى وما فعله المسيح عليهم السلام ........يا هذا لقد دعا نبينا ربه ان يحبى له والديه كى يدعوهم للاسلام ...فاحياهم ...فهل نقول كما تقولون لقد احيا نبينا الموتى اذا هو الرب .............لقد مسح رسولنا بيديه الشريفتين على عينى كفيف فابصر ....هل نقول نبينا شفى الكفيف اذا هو الله ...ام قلنا قلد شفاه باذن خالقه ...لكى يكون علامه على انه هو رسول من عند الله ....
..........................................................................

هل الخلق تعتبر معجزه ممكن لاى شخص اخر ان يقوم بها باذن الله ؟
...........ما دمت قد قلت باذن الله فماذا تعتقد ....من الله القادر ....
..........................................................................

واذا كان الله يعطى مجده الى اخر فاين مجد الله؟ 
..........مجد لله محفوظ ..ولا يستطيع احد ان بسلبه ....ولكن كل شىء بمشيئته وامره ...قل لى ان لم يكن لكل نبى معجزه خارقه ...كيف سيؤمن البشربه.......ان لم يخرج صالح التاقه من بطن الجبل من كان سيؤمن به ...ان لم يركب سليمان الريح ..ويستطيع السيطره على الجن من كان سيؤمن به ....يا هذا لكل شىء دليل ودليل النبوه معجزه من عند الله .....فتقى ربك ...قل لى هل تؤمن بسليمان وصالح وهود وداود واسحاق وموسى ونوح ...قل لى باى المعجزات جائوا.........
............................................

ارجو الاجابه من الاخ مصر 
ملحوظه ااسف لهذه المداخله واطلب من الله ان يكون فى كل موضوع لنا ثمره تشبعاً من اعمال الله وحقوقه
..............اسفك مقبول لكن اتمنى الا تفعلها ثانيه فان اردت ان تشاركنا فى موضوعنا الرئيسى فاهلا بك ..........كنت استطيع ان افعل كما تفعلون..ولا اجيب على اسالتك ..واقول انه خارج الموضوع ....ولكنى اعلم لن اجد تايد من الاداره كما تفعل معكم فتقوم بحذف ما هو خارج عن موضوعنا.........
.................

......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## Tabitha (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



مصر قال:


> ههههههههههههه ليه كده على العموم انما الاعمال بالنيات .....وانا اسف يا جماعه لانى انا السبب فى كل هذا البس .....تعرفو ل*يه لانى ما كنت اعرف انكم عنديكم حاجه اسمها الروح .*.....لاكن معناها عندينا مختلف جدا ...........انا لم اقصد روح الله تجسدت فى المسيح هههههههه لاء لاء ......*الروح هو جبريييل عليه السلاااااااام فهمتو انا اقصد مين *...
> 
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]



عارف اللي يطلع من مطب يقع في ضحضيره!!
ان قلت بالظبط الروح القدس ،، ودلوقتي غيرت كلامك وبتقول لا انت كنت تقصد بالروح القدس الملاك جبريل!! 
بالذمة مين اللي بيشرك بالله!!!!!!
يعني الملاك جبريل هو روح الله !!! لانك بتقول انه الروح القدس !!



> صحيح يا اخ انستاسيا تنساش تاخد الورده بتاعتك سلام..."




لا صدقني مش هاخودها انت عن جد تستاهلها 
وخصوصاً بعد كلامك الاخير وبعد ما عرفتنا ان جبريل هو الروح القدس !!
خد وردة كمان :flowers:


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

................السلام عليكم اولا واخبرا .........

.............الرد على كوبتك ............

 .المسيح هو الله لا يتساوى بالأنبياء /الرب الشافى كيف يمرض! هل وصلت الرساله؟


.....................الرب القادر الشافى لا يصلب .....هل وصلت الرساله ؟؟؟
..........نعم المسيح كان يشفى المرضى لكن بامر ربه ...........صحيح ....انا سمعت ان شنوده بيشفى بعض المرضى  ايه رايك تيجو نديلو سجدتين ..............
.......اسمع اريد منك تعريفا للنبى ؟؟؟؟
......................................................................................................
اذا انت معترف ان المسيح هو روح الله!هل تنفصل الروح عن الكيان يا عزيزي؟يعنى الله
المسيح خلق من العدم بالفعل :خلق للمولود اعمى عينين من الطين ؟قول لى من يفعل هذا سوى الله
.

...................ههههههههههه..............على العموم ساكرر الخطاء منى لانى لم احدد لكم من هو الروح الذى اقصده 
................الروح هو سيدنا جبريل وليست روح الله .........افهمووووووووو..........ولا تفسرون كلامى خطاء ........
...........................................................................................................................
نحن نتكلم هنا عن الشافى والمريض
لماذا لم يمت محمد ميته عاديه /لماذا امرضه الله ليأخذ روحه ؟الم تفكر!!!!


....................قال لى وكيف مات سائر الانبياء .........با هذا ما تجهله انه عندما يختبر الله عباده يبتليهم بالفقر او المرض او اى شىء اخ ....تربد ان تقول لى ان الله كان غاضب على نبيا لذلك مات محموما .....نظره خااطئه .....فالله لا يبتلى الا المؤمنون .....قل لى ما ذا حدث لسيدنا ايوب ....هل معنا ذلك ان الله كان غاضبا عليه ....قل لى كيف مات الانبياء .....اتقى ربك ...وتحدث معى كلام يقبله العقل ...........
..........................................................................

وحينما اختبأ محمد ممن ارادوا قتله .لماذا لم يحميه الله لأتمام رسالته
هل الله غير قادر ان يخفيه عن عيون الاخرين فيتركه يجرى مهرولا الى جحر عنكبوت ههههههه.......

..................تعلم ان نبينا هرب من المشركين لاتمام الدعوه ....ولا تعلم قصه هروبه ...هل تعلم لماذا ...لان 

معلوماتك كنيسيه رهبانيه ...لا تريد  ابتداع الا ما يدين محمد .عليه الصلاه والسلام..
.........ولكنى ساقول لك كيف هرب نبينا من المشركين ....كانو ينتظرونه امام الباب فقراء عليهم سوره ياسن وخرج من بينهم ولم يروه ..فلقد اغشى الله ابصارهم....ذهب الى الغار وفى نفس اللحظه جاء العنكبوت لينسج خيوطه والحمامه لتضع بيضها ...حتى يتوهم للمشركين انه لم يدخل هذا الغار احد والا لهربت الحمامه وتقطعت خيوط العنكبوت ..........
قل لى ...كم عدد الانبياء الذى تم قتلهم بايدى اليهود ....هل معنى هذا ان الله غير قادر على حمايه انبيائه ...ام معناه انهم ليسو انبياء كما تقول يا اخ ...........لو سمحت اجعل كلامك منطقيا اكثر من ذلك .....
ام معناه ان الله يظهر لنا الحق والباطل ويتركنا ايهم نختار .......
..........لو كان العنايه الالهيه  قد تدخلت فى نجاه كل مظلوم ...لما كانت هناك جريمه اصلا ...

.........انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

............السلام عليكم اولا واخبرا ...........
.................الرد على اتهام الاخت موهريل.........................


هروب واضح وضوح الشمس
وده مش اول هروب ليك يا ايمن
عايز الحق يا ايمن .......انا حزينه عليك بجد
لأنك حتى نفسك بتكدبها
ربنا ينور طريقك ويفتح قلبك لنور المسيح
صدقنى اكيد هايجى اليوم ده
ربنا يباركك

................اظنك الان تيقنتى انى لم اهرب ..............على العموم ربنا يسامحك على اتهامك ليه .......رغم انى لو ما رديت على اسئلتك فليس على اى حرج  ...لانه خااارج عن الموضوع ...........
اتمنى ان تذكرينى متى هربت ....واى الاسئله التى هربت منها كى اقوم بالاجابه باذن الله ...........
..............اما دعونك لى فلا اقبلها .......واتمنى الا تدعى لى تانى ...ولو كنتى مصره انك تدعى لى اتمنى ان تقولى هذا "ربنا ينور طريقك ويفتح قلبك للذى خلقك "
اظن انه لا يعترض مع اى دين .....اما دعائك الذى كتبتيه فما هو الا رساله تكفير مسلم .....واخراجه عن دينه ...........
...........اتمنى ان تكونبن ايقظ من اخ فريدى ولا تنسى انى مسلم ....لم ادخل منتداكم الا للرد على الاسائات التى تلفقوها اللى رسولى ..........

السلام عليكم 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...........

.................الرد على   انستاسيا .......
عارف اللي يطلع من مطب يقع في ضحضيره!!
ان قلت بالظبط الروح القدس ،، ودلوقتي غيرت كلامك وبتقول لا انت كنت تقصد بالروح القدس الملاك جبريل!! 
بالذمة مين اللي بيشرك بالله!!!!!!
يعني الملاك جبريل هو روح الله !!! لانك بتقول انه الروح القدس !!

...........ههههههههههههه ........والله يا اخ كلامك ده دليل على جهلك الكامل بالاسلام ...وعدم فهمك كلامى .....
انا قلت الروح هو جبريل ....اسمه الروح ...اسمه ...اسمه ....مش معناه انه روح ربنا ....اسمع هبسطهااااااااااالك ....انا اسمى الحقيقى محمد  لكن اسمى المشهور بيه  واللى بينادونى بيه هو ايمن .....
سيدنا جبريل اسمه جبريل ....واسمه الروح 
..............مش روح ربنا خااااااااااااااااااااالص ....اسمه كده كده ...يا ريت تكون فهمتنى ...ولو سمحت ساذهب الى الردود  القديمه اولا ...اصلهم اتهمونى بالهروب .....
صحيح .....انا مصر انك تاخد الورده بتاعتك ....سلام


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

.............السلام عليكم اولا واخبرا ...........

انتظر الاجابه وااسف لعدم فتحى موضوع جديد يامصر لانى لااملك الصلاحيه حتى الان فى انشاء موضوع جديد فتقبل منى كل معذره بصدر رحب ولكن ارجو الاجابه كى لايراك البعض فى صورة الهارب وهذه طبعاً صفه لم تتواجد قط فى الاسلام والمسلمين 
فلاتظهر عكس ذلك رحمك الله

.
.وانا تقبلت اسفك بصدر رحب ...واشكرك على اسلوبك المحترم ....واتمنى ان تشاركنا الحوار ...ولكن تحدث فى الموضوع ...ولا تجعلنا نخرج عنه ..........اكرر .....اكون سعيدا لمشاركتك ....فانت لم تكن مثل الاخت المتسرعه فى اصدار احكامها على الاخرين "موهريل"


......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

..........................السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..............

...........الرد على اخ فريدى ...........
مش قادر تدور على المشاركة113

أكتبها لك تاني :

هذا هو الاسم الذي يستحق أن يتبع وأن تُحني له الجباه إذ هو رب الكل

المسيح ... الذي هو ابن محبة الآب

المسيح ... الذي سرور قلـب الله بـه

المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضـب الله عـنا.

المسيح ... الذي البحـر والريـح يُطيعانه

المسيح ... الذي مات لكي يعطينا الحياة

المسيح ... الذي حــررنا من سلــطة إبليس

المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض 

المسيح ... الذي له السلطان على الأرواح الشريرة

المسيح ... الذي يحرر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

المسيح ... الخـالق أعـين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخــلاص 

المسيح ... المغير شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل

المسيح ... الذي به كان كل شئ وبغيره لم يكن شيئاً ممـا كـان

المسيح ... الكائن قبل كل الدهور والذي سيأتي وسيملك الى الأبد

المسيح ... الذي ستسجد له كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض


وليس لآخر ذكر على الإطلاق إذ لا وجه للمقارنة أو المباينة لقد فاق الجميع

رضي الناس أم لم يرضوا أجابوا أم لم يجيبوا ليتوارى الكل وليكن هو ممجداً الى الأبد 
.................ههههههههههههه ........هى دى مشاركه رقم 113....انا جمعتها بس ما كنت اعتقد انك "..ذكى........"للدرجه دى ........انا اجعلك هتجيب لى دليل عالم من العلماء او معجزه نبى من الانبياء ......ولكن لم احسبك بهذا الذكاء ...دليلك يكون كلامك .........اه انا عارف ليه ....علشان انت راجل وكلمتك ما تنزلش الارض ابداااااااا......
..........با فريدى حرام عليك ......انا مسلم ......مسلم .....مسلم ........كلمنى على انى مسلم ...........

......انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر *

*لقد قُدم لك المسيح كالشافي ... ففضلت الذي مرض

لقد قُدم لك المسيح كالمُحيي .... ففضلت الذي مات

لقد قُدم لك المسيح الحي والذي واجه الموت وانتصر .... ففضلت الذي  هرب من أجل حياته

التقرير العام هو أنك ترفض النور .... وتُفضّل أن تحيا في الظلمة

مبروك عليك الموت ..... هذا إختيارك

يقول الكتاب المقدس في

 ام 8:36 
 *** ومن يخطئ عني يضر نفسه.كل مبغضي يحبون الموت ***

 يو 3:19  
*** وهذه هي الدينونة ان النور قد جاء الى العالم واحب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة. ***

لكننا ماذلنا نُقدم لك نور الحياة*


----------



## Tabitha (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



مصر قال:


> السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...........
> 
> .................الرد على   انستاسيا .......
> ..*.........ههههههههههههه ....*....والله يا اخ كلامك ده دليل على جهلك الكامل بالاسلام ...وعدم فهمك كلامى .....
> ...



هذا فعلا ما كنت اتوقعه بانك تضحك وتنكر ما قلت ،،   
ومش عارفه ايه دخل جهلي بالاسلام بموضوعنا ولا دخل اسمك الحقيقي واسم الشهرك بتاعك ،، 
انا فقط بعلق على كلامك وبيتهيالي اي قارئ قد يفهم بالظبط ما قد فهمت انا من كلامك

*وادي مشاركتك القديمة اللي انت بتحاول تتناساها; *



مصر قال:


> ...............................
> نعم اعلم لماذا الحمى بالذات ....لانها هى المرض الذى اصيب بها نبينا ........ابهاذا تريد ان تقول لى انه ليس نبى ....قل لى كيف مات ابراهيم عليه السلام وسائر الانبياء ....اما اصابهم مرض ...او تم قتلهم
> ...............
> ال*ا المسيح *عليه السلام ...هل تعلم لماذ ...لا لانه الاله كما تقولون ...وللكنه كما قال نبينا و*كما اخبرنا قراننا* ..."ومريم ابنت عمران التى احصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا  وصدقت بكلمات ربها ورسله وكانت من القانتين " صدق الله العظيم ............*.لا يجوز للمسيح ان يمرض تعلم لماذا لانه روح القدس* .....نفخهاالله فى فرج الطاهره مريم العزراء* فقال له ربى كن  فكان المسيح *............
> ...







مصر قال:


> الرد على ما قاله الاخوين ريديمبيشن....وانيستاس.........
> :
> :
> *ههههههههههههه* ليه كده على العموم انما الاعمال بالنيات .....وانا اسف يا جماعه لانى انا السبب فى كل هذا البس .....تعرفو ليه لانى ما كنت اعرف انكم عنديكم حاجه اسمها الروح ......لاكن معناها عندينا مختلف جدا ...........انا لم اقصد روح الله تجسدت فى المسيح *هههههههه* لاء لاء .....*.الروح هو جبريييل عليه السلاااااااام فهمتو انا اقصد مين*....وعلشان تصدقو ادى دليل من القران .....بسن الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...





> صحيح .....انا مصر انك تاخد الورده بتاعتك ....سلام


ومش عارفه انت ليه مش طايق الورد بتاعي يا اخونا ،، 
ده حتى كلنا اخوة في الله زي ما بتقولوا


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .............

 لقد قُدم لك المسيح كالشافي ... ففضلت الذي مرض

لقد قُدم لك المسيح كالمُحيي .... ففضلت الذي مات

لقد قُدم لك المسيح الحي والذي واجه الموت وانتصر .... ففضلت الذي هرب من أجل حياته

التقرير العام هو أنك ترفض النور .... وتُفضّل أن تحيا في الظلمة

مبروك عليك الموت ..... هذا إختيارك

يقول الكتاب المقدس في

ام 8:36 
*** ومن يخطئ عني يضر نفسه.كل مبغضي يحبون الموت ***

يو 3:19 
*** وهذه هي الدينونة ان النور قد جاء الى العالم واحب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة. ***

لكننا ماذلنا نُقدم لك نور الحياة 

..............يا فردى حرام عليك احنا هنا فى حالت حوار بين الاديان وليس للدعوه للدين المسيحى ..." التبشير".....يا فريدى افهمنى  ...انا هنا كمسلم ....ارد ادافع على دينى ....اما ما اراه منك ما هو الا مسيحى يدعو مسلم للمسيحيه .......لا تفرض على شىء معين هذا ليس طريق للحوار ......ابسطهااااااااالك .....اقنعنى بحجات عمليه وحجج منطقيه  بدينكم وانا مش هتاخر على التبشير ان اقتنعت ....والله انا مش عارف اوصفلك ردودك اذاى ....طب يعنى انت عايزنى من الاخر تقولى المسيح هو الرب هو الشافى وانا اغمض عقلى  واقول صدقت .......
..............لو سمحت  خليك ذو فطنه واعرف طريقه الحوار قبل ان تتحاور 
السلام عليكم 
ايمن المصري 
ساكمل الرد على ما فاتنى


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر
لم ادخل منتداكم الا للرد على الاسائات التى تلفقوها اللى .............*

*آسفين العنوان غلط

ليس مكان لما تتكلم عنه 

وكل ما تأتي بدليل ينقلب ضدك

وكل إختياراتك خاطئة ومعلوماتك لا أساس لها من الصحة

أنت لم تدخل هذا المنتدي إلا لتعرف الحق ... والذي قد عرفته ... 

وستُدان لأن الحق قد وصلك وأنت رفضته

إقبل المسيح فتصير من أولاد النور

 1تس 5:5  
جميعكم ابناء نور.وابناء نهار.لسنا من ليل ولا ظلمة.*


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر
طب يعنى انت عايزنى من الاخر تقولى المسيح هو الرب هو الشافى وانا اغمض عقلى واقول صدقت .......*

*نصوص كتابية :

 مت 8:15  
فلمس يدها فتركتها الحمى.فقامت وخدمتهم.
 يو 4:52  
فاستخبرهم عن الساعة التي فيها اخذ يتعافى فقالوا له امس في الساعة السابعة تركته الحمى.

هذا هو كلام الله ( صدق كلام الله ) *


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

..................السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..............

...............الرد على اخ فريدى ..............

الاسماء 1 , 2 ,3 ــ , 5 موجودين بالكتاب المقدس

أما رقم 4 فلا وجود له

..........اه ما انا عارف  انكم بتعترفو باللى بيعجبكم ...وتحذفو اللى ما بعجبكم ...ويا ريت ما بتسيئو الى من تعترفون بهم ...
ابراهيم واسحق ونوح أيوب ماتوا بشيبة صالحة ولم يذكر الكتاب أنهم ماتوا تحت وطأة المرض

( الذي أصاب أيوب كان للتنقية والتزكية ولم يمت تحت وطأته )

......اتفقنا ...لقد قلتها بنفسك ...للتنقيه والتزكيه .....اذا يا فريدى المرض ليس غضب من الله بل امتحان وابتلاء ...فان صبر المبتلى كانت له الجنه وان لم يصبر ..فهذا ما اختاره .........
..........لا يختبر الله الا المؤمنين ....وستجد اكثر الناس ابتلاء هم الانبياء فالصالحين فالادنى والادنى .....
....واعلم ما تريد ان تقوله ...تريد ان تقول لقد غضب الرب على محمد فاصابه بالحمى هههههههههه ....تعرف يا فريدى لو كنت اعرف ان غضب ربنا سهل للدرجه دى لكنت اول من يعصيه ...........استغفر الله العظيم .....هل ربك ضعيف حتى يكون غضبه هو الحمى ...رغم انى لا اتفق معك ان المرض غضب من الله .......
.......طب قلى ماذا فعل الله بفرعون عندما غطب عليه ....هل اصابه مرض ...ام كانت نهايته هى البحر وامواجه العاتيهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ .....ماذا فعل الله بابرهة الحبشى حين اراد هدم الكعبه ....هل اصابه بمرض ...ام ارسل له طيرا ابابيل ...ترميهم بحجاره من سجيل .....ماذا فعل الله بقوم لوط ؟؟وماذا فعل الله بقوم نوح ....عندما غضب الله عليهم ...هل اصابهم بالمرض ....ام كان الطوفان جزاء ما اقترفت انفسهم ....ماذا فعل الله بمن قتل سيدنا يحيى ؟؟.....وماذا وماذا ................يا هذا لا تستهين بغضب الله .....ولا تقول ان المرض غضب بل هو اختبار من الله فمن اجتازه كانت الجنه مسكنه ومن ضجر وكفر فليس له من منجى .......المرض اختباااااااااااااااااار ...ولا يحل الا بالرسل والمؤمنين .......

إذاً دليلك خاطئ !!

.............هههههههههههههه انا متاكد ان دليلى خاطىء ما دمت انت الحكم ..........


والسؤال كان على هيئة (اختار من بين الأقواس) لكنك قدمت تحليل

والنتيجة النهائية ((( صفر ))) في الختيار

.................... ((( صفر ))) في التحليلا

.......ههههههههههههههه ربنا ستر وما كانت النتيجه تحت الصفر .......تعرف يا فريدى ...عقليتك النااااااااااضجه وذكائك الخاااااااااااااااااااارق يتجلى فى عرضك النتيجه بنفسك .....انت المنافس والحكم فى نفس الوقت .....

لكلام الوارد في المشاركة 113
.............

 نموذج الإجابة 

...........لالالا بس الحق احلى حاجه فيك انك ما تفرض على المتحاورين شىء معين ....بتتركهم بحريتهم .........ربنا يهديك 

وليس للتلميذ أن يصحح لأستاذه


...............نعم ...لن اصحح بل ساترك القارئين يرون عقليه الطالب وعقليه استاذه 

السلام عليكم 
ايمن المصري


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

.........السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ..................

...........هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.......

.....لقد قال لى الاخ فريدى :
المرة القادمة إحترم الأكبر منك سناً ومقاماً الأخ الفاضل الموقر / REDEMPTION. 

..............لم اقوم بالرد على هذا السطر فى المشاركه الماضيه بل اردت ان اجعل لها مشاركه خاااالصه وذلك لاحترامى واعجابى بفطنه وذكاء الاخ العزيز ريديمبيشن ...........
..اتهمنى فريدى انى اسائت اليه .........ولكن قبل كل شىء  اريد ان اقول .....اقسم بالله انا لم احترم احد فى هذا المنتدى اكثر من الاخ ريديمبيشن ....لهذه الاسباب :
**احترامه وعدم سبه  كما يفعل الاخرين 
**ذكائه وفطنته والمامه بمعلومات ان وزنت بمعلومات فريدى وكل الاخوه الموجودين فى المنتدى لربحت معلوماته 
**اسلوبه فى الكتابه ....يعجبنى كثيرا .....وكما لقبته ...الثعلب المحترم ....فلو اراد ان يسب احد  سيكون السب مستتر  بين السطور ....لا يفهمه الكثيرين .....وانا يعجبنى مثل هذه الشخصيه .....
...........وعلى العموم رساله موجه الى اخى ريديمبيشن :
" تعلم انى لم اريد السخريه ....ولم اقصد ما اتهمنى به فريدى ودليلى  ادخل هذا الرابط ...وسيتضح لك طريقتى فى الكتابه فانا احب المزح ..وذلك لكى لا يكون هناك فارق كبير بيننا .....ولكون رغم الحوارات التى نتحاورها مؤيدين للوحده الوطنيه ........فنحن نتحاور ...وبعد الحوار اتمنى الا يزداد كره المسيحيين للمسلمين او العكس ..........عندما قلت لك يا عبقري يا خطير والله لا اقصد السخريه ولكنى فعلا انت عبقري وفظييع ....لانك بتعرف تضرب فين ههههههه..مش زي اخ فريدى اللى كل شويه يكتب لنا حاجات من الكتاب المقدس ويفرضها علينا وينسى اننا مسلمون .........ويترك خلفه كل الاسئله التى نقدمها وبدلا من الرد يقوم بعرض سؤال .........

...........على العموم لكل شخص اسلوبه ........وانا اسلوبى فى الحوار الا اجعل هناك فرها بينى وبين منافسى ..........ترونها سخريه ولكنى لا اراها الا مزحه ...........ولكم هذا الرابط ..فانا عضو فى زاجل فلسطين ....انظرو كيف اتحاور معهم ....http://www.zajel.edu.ps/questions/qDetails.aspx?qId=3259


السلام عليكم  

ايمن المصري


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر
......اتفقنا ...لقد قلتها بنفسك ...للتنقيه والتزكيه .....اذا يا فريدى المرض ليس غضب من الله بل امتحان وابتلاء ...فان صبر المبتلى كانت له الجنه وان لم يصبر ..فهذا ما اختاره .........*

*المرض أثناء الحياء (للتنقيه والتزكيه )

ولم يموت تحت قصاص المرض

بل مات بشيبة صالحة

لا تجادل لأن قضيتك خاسرة

فأنت تدافع عن شخص قوة المرض أماتته

ولازال الفادي الشافي ينتظرك*


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر
........ بينى وبين منافسى ...........*

*
أنت لست أهلاً أن تكون منافساً

بل شخص أعمى يتخبط في الظلام

ونحن نُنير لك الطريق بقوة كلمة الله وأنت تريد أن تبقى في الظلام

 مز 119:130  
*** فتح كلامك ينير يعقل الجهال. ****


----------



## مصر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ...........
................الرد على انستاسيا .........
.لا يجوز للمسيح ان يمرض تعلم لماذا لانه روح القدس .....نفخهاالله فى فرج الطاهره مريم العزراء فقال له ربى كن فكان المسيح ............
...........نعم قلت هذا الكلام ....ولكنى اظن انى قلت اسف الخطاء منى انا .........ولقد اخطائت لانى فعلا كنت اريد الذهاب واريد الحوار فى ان واحد .......فكتبت ردودى باقصى سرعه ولم اقم بمراجعتها ....فبدلا من اقول ان المسيح مؤيد بروح القدس ...وان" جبريل ""الروح اللى انا اقصده " قام بنفخ روح المسيح فى فرج العذراء ..........قلت كلام ليس بدينى ههههههههههههه
...........وانا قمت بالاعتذار عن هذا الخطاء .........يا هذا ..الخطاء منى ...وليس من شىء اخر ...ولقد ذكرت سبب خطائى ...ودليل مصداقيتى وكذبك ..........اذهبى الا القران والسنه ...ستجدى ما كتبته الان ...وليس ما اخطائت فيه فى المره الماضيه لسرعتى وعدم مراجعتى ..........وانا اتاخرت وتعبت ....ومش هكتب اكتر من كده كى لا افعلها سانيه واخطاء واكتب اشياء ليست بديننا هههههههههههههههه
.........على العموم انا اسف كل هذا اللبس منى .........
..........ويا ريت تاخد الورده بتاعتك ولا هرميها فى الزباله هههههههههههههههه
......ساكمل الحديث غدا ...واتمنى الا تتهمنى بالهروب كما فعلت .0........ويا ريت ما تبعدو عن الموضوع اكتر من كده ....
.......الى اخى العزيز " غير مسيحى " ....اتمنى ان تحل محلى وجزاك الله كل خير ....ولكن يا ريت لا تقوم بالرد على اساله خارجه عن الموضوع ......ويا ريت يا صحبى ان كنت تعرف مكان الاسئله اللى فى ردودى وقام فريدى بتجاهلها ...اتمنى ان تنسخها له  اكيد هو نسيها ........مش هنظلم الراجل ....
سلام وتحيات 
اخوك ايمن المصري ...


................................انتظرنى يا فريدى غدا باذن الله لن اترك لك شىء الا وعلقت عليه .....هذا الفارق بيننا ..........السلام عليكم
.............واتاسف الى كل الاخوه المشاركين فى الموضوع ..ان كنت قد اسائت بدون قصد ...وخصوصا فريدى ...بالرغم من اسائاته لى .......
السلام عليكم


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر 
... فانا احب المزح ...*

*عندما يكون أساس الحوار كلام الله 

فلا مكان للمزاح

 ام 9:12 
***  ان كنت حكيما فانت حكيم لنفسك وان استهزأت فانت وحدك تتحمل ****


----------



## mohraeel (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> ..........اه ما انا عارف انكم بتعترفو باللى بيعجبكم ...وتحذفو اللى ما بعجبكم ...



_*انت بتتكلم عن احترام الحوار واداب الحديث؟!
حاجه غريبه بجد
احترم انت كلامك الاول وبعدين اتكلم عن اداب الحديث. ولا انت شايف ايه؟
ورفضك الشديد لأسلوب الاخ المبارك (فريدى) ده علشان اسئلته ليها مغزى وبتوصل المضمون المقصود لعقلك
وانت ازاى تقبل _انت رافض حتى الحقيقه اللى عقلك بيصرخ بيها
فالحل الوحيد انك توارى افكارك الواحده تلو الاخرى خلف ستار اسمه (مبحبش اسلوب فريدى)
لكم اذان ولا تسمعون ولكم عيون ولا تبصرون ولكم اذهان تكذبونها!!!
الرب يباركك وينور قلبك وعقلك​*_


----------



## mohraeel (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



غير مسيحى قال:


> للأخ غير مسيحى
> لو عايز تفسير لفكرة الفداء وليه ربنا ظهر فى الجسد
> وليه سابهم يصلبوه وليه ما انقذش نفسه من ايادى الرومان
> وليه اصلا الفداء ده موضوع تانى
> ...


*شكرا نادى على الرد والتواصل واتمنى نتقبل الحوار بيننا بصدر رحب
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## mohraeel (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> .....................الرب القادر الشافى لا يصلب .....هل وصلت الرساله ؟؟؟


*صلب من اجل الفداء وليس كتجربه
 تحاول الشرح من وجهة نظرك السطحيه*


> ...........صحيح ....انا سمعت ان شنوده بيشفى بعض المرضى ايه رايك تيجو نديلو سجدتين ..............


*اولا اسمه سيدك شنوده او قداسة البابا شنوده-لو متعلمتش اداب الحوار يبقى من اخلاقك وكيفية تربيتك ومن فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان!*


> .......اسمع اريد منك تعريفا للنبى ؟؟؟؟


*عايز تعريف للنبى بس ده من عندنا لأنى مبعترفش باللى عندك
النبى هو المتنبىء بكلام الله*


> ...................ههههههههههه..............على العموم ساكرر الخطاء منى لانى لم احدد لكم من هو الروح الذى اقصده
> ................الروح هو سيدنا جبريل وليست روح الله .........افهمووووووووو..........ولا تفسرون كلامى خطاء ........


*غريبه !
اومال مين بقى الروح القدس هى الروح القدس دى تبقى جبريل برضو!!!!!
اتمنى انكم تتفقوا مع بعض على اجابه محدده*


> ....................قال لى وكيف مات سائر الانبياء .........با هذا ما تجهله انه عندما يختبر الله عباده يبتليهم بالفقر او المرض او اى شىء اخ ....تربد ان تقول لى ان الله كان غاضب على نبيا لذلك مات محموما .....نظره خااطئه .....فالله لا يبتلى الا المؤمنون .....قل لى ما ذا حدث لسيدنا ايوب ....هل معنا ذلك ان الله كان غاضبا عليه ....قل لى كيف مات الانبياء .....اتقى ربك ...وتحدث معى كلام يقبله العقل ...........


*ولما ربنا يجربه يموته؟
ايه هيشوف بيموت ولا لاءه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت لسه نايم zzzzzz*


> هل الخلق تعتبر معجزه ممكن لاى شخص اخر ان يقوم بها باذن الله ؟
> ...........ما دمت قد قلت باذن الله فماذا تعتقد ....من الله القادر ....


*اومال ربنا ايه وجه الاختلاف بينه وبين عبيده او رسله 
لما كل حاجه هما اللى بيعملوها
طب ما بالمره يطلعوا يقعدوا معاه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


> ..........مجد لله محفوظ ..ولا يستطيع احد ان بسلبه ....ولكن كل شىء بمشيئته وامره ...قل لى ان لم يكن لكل نبى معجزه خارقه ...كيف سيؤمن البشربه.......ان لم يخرج صالح التاقه من بطن الجبل من كان سيؤمن به ...ان لم يركب سليمان الريح ..ويستطيع السيطره على الجن من كان سيؤمن به ....يا هذا لكل شىء دليل ودليل النبوه معجزه من عند الله .....فتقى ربك ...قل لى هل تؤمن بسليمان وصالح وهود وداود واسحاق وموسى ونوح ...قل لى باى المعجزات جائوا.........


*ونكرر..........
لم يقم بالخلق واقامة الموتى سوى رب المجد يسوع المسيح
هل فعل احد هذا سوى ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح له كل المجد*


> ..................تعلم ان نبينا هرب من المشركين لاتمام الدعوه ....ولا تعلم قصه هروبه ...هل تعلم لماذا


*لالالالالا مش ده سؤالى-انا مش بسألك هرب ليه -انا عارفه وجهة نظركم من فكرة الهروب
المهم انك اعترفت انه هرب-انا بتكلم على انه هرب مش مسألة هرب ليه
وده دليل كافى انه غير واثق فى قدرة الله انه ينجيه منهم
وان الله لم يحيمه بصفته نبى او رسول كما انتم زاعمون*


> ..............اما دعونك لى فلا اقبلها .......واتمنى الا تدعى لى تانى ...ولو كنتى مصره انك تدعى لى اتمنى ان تقولى هذا "ربنا ينور طريقك ويفتح قلبك للذى خلقك "
> اظن انه لا يعترض مع اى دين .....اما دعائك الذى كتبتيه فما هو الا رساله تكفير مسلم .....واخراجه عن دينه ...........
> ...........اتمنى ان تكونبن ايقظ من اخ فريدى ولا تنسى انى مسلم ....لم ادخل منتداكم الا للرد على الاسائات التى تلفقوها اللى رسولى ..........


*الخلاص لقابلوه والهلاك لرافضوه
والدعوه ملزقتش فيك -ولك الحريه فى قبولها او رفضها*
*للمره الاخيره يا ايمن بقولهالك ورد فعلى بعد كده هيبقى مختلف
احترم اداب الحوار لكى يحترمك الاخرون
لأن كل من سقط على هذا الحجر يجرح -وكل من سقط عليه الحجر.....  يسحقه سحقا

السلام لأولاد ملك السلام وقابليه*


----------



## Tabitha (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



مصر قال:


> ................الرد على انستاسيا .........
> .لا يجوز للمسيح ان يمرض تعلم لماذا لانه روح القدس .....نفخهاالله فى فرج الطاهره مريم العزراء فقال له ربى كن فكان المسيح ............
> 
> *...........نعم قلت هذا الكلام ....*ولكنى اظن انى قلت اسف الخطاء منى انا .........*ولقد اخطائت *



لا لم يحدث يا اخونا إنك قلت ان ده كان خطأ طباعي بالكتابة تبعك ،، ولكن اللي حصل إنك نفيت انك قلت الكلام ده ،،
ونعتني بالجهل وإتهمتني بإني لا أفهم ،، 
وادي مشاركتك لو بتتناسى;



مصر قال:


> .................الرد على   انستاسيا .......
> 
> *...........ههههههههههههه ........والله يا اخ كلامك ده دليل على جهلك الكامل بالاسلام ...وعدم فهمك كلامى .....*
> *انا قلت الروح هو جبريل *....اسمه الروح ...اسمه ...اسمه ....مش معناه انه روح ربنا ....اسمع هبسطهااااااااااالك ....انا اسمى الحقيقى محمد  لكن اسمى المشهور بيه  واللى بينادونى بيه هو ايمن .....
> ...



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


مصر قال:


> .......فكتبت ردودى باقصى سرعه ولم اقم بمراجعتها ....فبدلا من اقول ان المسيح مؤيد بروح القدس ...وان" جبريل ""الروح اللى انا اقصده " قام بنفخ روح المسيح فى فرج العذراء ..........قلت كلام ليس بدينى *ههههههههههههه*
> ...........وانا قمت بالاعتذار عن هذا الخطاء *.........يا هذا* ..الخطاء منى ...وليس من شىء اخر ...ولقد ذكرت سبب خطائى ...*ودليل مصداقيتى وكذبك* ..........اذهبى الا القران والسنه ...ستجدى ما كتبته الان ...وليس ما اخطائت فيه فى المره الماضيه لسرعتى وعدم مراجعتى ..........وانا اتاخرت وتعبت ....ومش هكتب اكتر من كده كى لا افعلها سانيه واخطاء واكتب اشياء ليست بديننا *هههههههههههههههه*
> .........على العموم انا اسف كل هذا اللبس منى .........



يا اخ ياللي عندك هيستريا ،، شكرا على أدبك الجم بالحوار بوصفك لي كأني شئ او جماد بندائي "يا هذا" وإتهامي "بالكذب" 
من دون أي أسباب واضحة ،، 

وبالنسبة لكلامك:


> " "*فبدلا من اقول ان المسيح مؤيد بروح القدس ...وان" جبريل ""الروح اللى انا اقصده " قام بنفخ روح المسيح فى فرج العذراء* " "



*سؤال;* من أين أتى جبريل ،، بهذه القوة الخارقة ،، بأنه يمنح الحياه ،، 
حيث إنه حسب كلامك نفخ بالسيدة العدرا روح المسيح !!!! 

*الإجابة طبعاً;* هاتقول حضرتك إنك برده كنت مستعجل وإنت بتكتب المشاركة ولم تقم بمراجعتها ،، وتقول خطأ لم تقصده وإنت بتكتب ،،  



> ..........ويا ريت تاخد الورده بتاعتك ولا هرميها فى الزباله* هههههههههههههههه*



يا خبر !!
أنا بتاسف لنفسي جداا إني دخلت بحوار مع شخص زيك ، 
وغالبا حاريحك مني ودي اخر مشاركة لي في بموضوعك ،


----------



## coptic4ever (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*بسم الثالوث المقدس 
الاخ مصر اولاً اشكر فيك ماورد من كلمات مهينه بعض الشئ ولكن لن اقوم بالرد على الاهانات ولكن ساكتفى بالرد على صلب الموضوع لاننى ببسطه لن استطيع الخروج عن تعليم دينى ورد الاهانه بالاهانه

اولاً عزيزى مصرى لاشك في ان ماتقوله يخرج عن المنطق بل ويناطح الحق ويقاتل المعرفه ولكن سارد عليك وعلى من يعلم ان يخبر من لايعلم
لحظت انك قد بدات فى الرد على ماكتبت ولكن فى الحقيقه انت لم ترد على كلمه من كلماتى وربما مشاركاتى وضعت بشكل غير لائق حتى انها جعلت منك جاهلاً لمحتواها اى متجاهلها
انت قول رداً على كوبتك وكان هذا نص الرد ولكن لم تكن اسئلتى



			................السلام عليكم اولا واخبرا .........

.............الرد على كوبتك ............

.المسيح هو الله لا يتساوى بالأنبياء /الرب الشافى كيف يمرض! هل وصلت الرساله؟


.....................الرب القادر الشافى لا يصلب .....هل وصلت الرساله ؟؟؟
..........نعم المسيح كان يشفى المرضى لكن بامر ربه ...........صحيح ....انا سمعت ان شنوده بيشفى بعض المرضى ايه رايك تيجو نديلو سجدتين ..............
.......اسمع اريد منك تعريفا للنبى ؟؟؟؟
.................................................. .................................................. ..
اذا انت معترف ان المسيح هو روح الله!هل تنفصل الروح عن الكيان يا عزيزي؟يعنى الله
المسيح خلق من العدم بالفعل :خلق للمولود اعمى عينين من الطين ؟قول لى من يفعل هذا سوى الله
.

...................ههههههههههه..............على العموم ساكرر الخطاء منى لانى لم احدد لكم من هو الروح الذى اقصده 
................الروح هو سيدنا جبريل وليست روح الله .........افهمووووووووو..........ولا تفسرون كلامى خطاء ........
.................................................. .................................................. .......................
نحن نتكلم هنا عن الشافى والمريض
لماذا لم يمت محمد ميته عاديه /لماذا امرضه الله ليأخذ روحه ؟الم تفكر!!!!


....................قال لى وكيف مات سائر الانبياء .........با هذا ما تجهله انه عندما يختبر الله عباده يبتليهم بالفقر او المرض او اى شىء اخ ....تربد ان تقول لى ان الله كان غاضب على نبيا لذلك مات محموما .....نظره خااطئه .....فالله لا يبتلى الا المؤمنون .....قل لى ما ذا حدث لسيدنا ايوب ....هل معنا ذلك ان الله كان غاضبا عليه ....قل لى كيف مات الانبياء .....اتقى ربك ...وتحدث معى كلام يقبله العقل ...........
.................................................. ........................

وحينما اختبأ محمد ممن ارادوا قتله .لماذا لم يحميه الله لأتمام رسالته
هل الله غير قادر ان يخفيه عن عيون الاخرين فيتركه يجرى مهرولا الى جحر عنكبوت ههههههه.......

..................تعلم ان نبينا هرب من المشركين لاتمام الدعوه ....ولا تعلم قصه هروبه ...هل تعلم لماذا ...لان 

معلوماتك كنيسيه رهبانيه ...لا تريد ابتداع الا ما يدين محمد .عليه الصلاه والسلام..
.........ولكنى ساقول لك كيف هرب نبينا من المشركين ....كانو ينتظرونه امام الباب فقراء عليهم سوره ياسن وخرج من بينهم ولم يروه ..فلقد اغشى الله ابصارهم....ذهب الى الغار وفى نفس اللحظه جاء العنكبوت لينسج خيوطه والحمامه لتضع بيضها ...حتى يتوهم للمشركين انه لم يدخل هذا الغار احد والا لهربت الحمامه وتقطعت خيوط العنكبوت ..........
قل لى ...كم عدد الانبياء الذى تم قتلهم بايدى اليهود ....هل معنى هذا ان الله غير قادر على حمايه انبيائه ...ام معناه انهم ليسو انبياء كما تقول يا اخ ...........لو سمحت اجعل كلامك منطقيا اكثر من ذلك .....
ام معناه ان الله يظهر لنا الحق والباطل ويتركنا ايهم نختار .......
..........لو كان العنايه الالهيه قد تدخلت فى نجاه كل مظلوم ...لما كانت هناك جريمه اصلا ...

.........انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك ستجد ها فى اليمنى تكون رقم 18 وفى اليسري تكون رقم 81 وجمعهم 99 وهى اسماء الله الحسنى ...وطرحهم هو 63وهو عمر نبيك...هل صدفتان فى شىء واحد غير معقول 
..............وساختم حديثى فى كل مره واقول ...
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العذراء البتول مريم بنت عمران الطاهره رضيى الله عنهم جميعا 
سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصري
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ولكن اصبح الان على الاخ مصر ان ياتى بواحد من كبار دينه للنقاش فيم نصه لانه يعارض الشريعه الاسلاميه بل والقران ككل لان محتوى كلماته ليس هو محتوى القران ولا هو محتوى اى ديناً اخر لانه اذا كان الروح القدس هو الملاك جبريل اذا اصبح الملاك جبريل مشارك فى خلاص البشاريه لانه اصبح بمثابة اله اخر او هو بذاته الله



			.....................الرب القادر الشافى لا يصلب .....هل وصلت الرساله ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذاغ كان دينك اعطاك تلك المعلومات فعلينا اذا من دينك ان نتوجه الى سؤال سيصبح محور القران ام ينسف القران او يحقق قصد القران وصحته اذا كان السيد المسيح لم ياتى للصلب ولم ياتى لخلاص البشريه اذا اى رساله فى القران تقول انها رسالة المسيح
انت تقول انه رسول وقرانك اشار بانه من المقربين الى الله وقارد على كل شئ (نقول باذن الله) ولكن هل رسالة المسيح فى القران كانت قاصره على الشفاء واقامة الاموات والخلق من الطين كهيئة طير؟؟؟
اين رسالة المسيح من القران؟؟؟
اين رسالة موسى من القران؟؟ وهذا امراً طبيعى ان تجبنى علي تلك الاسئله لانها هى اساس القران فاذا كان القران يشير بان الاساس التوراه والانجيل وهما المرجع الرئيسى للقران وهما اصل القران فستكون الاجابه سهله وفى متناول كتابك لانه امر واجب على المسلمين ورسوله

"قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَبِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ" المائدة 68


"نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَبَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ" آل عمران 3، 4

إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَعِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَمَةِ" آل عمران 55


"يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَبِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَبِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا بعيدا" النساء 136

وبالطبع نحن نعلم ان الانجيل والتوراه حسب ماجاء فى القران كلام الله وهذا ملحوظ من الايات السابقه وياتى برهان اخر لاثبات ان رسالتنا هى الصحيحه
"لَا تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ" يونس 64
اذا كان الانجيل كتاب الله والتوراه كتاب الله  كيف حدث تبديل ؟
وعليك الان ان تثبت عقيدتك هل هى توافق المسيح ام كان للمسيح رساله  اخرى مذكوره فى القران؟؟ واذا كان الكتاب المقدس الذى بين يدينا ليس هو كلام المسيح اين اذا كتاب المسيح (الانجيل) لانه هو المرجع للقران واصله ولايصح ان يكون دين بلا اصل؟ومارايك فى الايات المطروحه هل هى ضدنا ام تشهد لنا؟
انتظر الرد​*

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم الان ودائماً والى الابد
امين​*


----------



## غير مسيحى (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا  الرد على الاستاذ  mohraeel

( للأخ غير مسيحى
لو عايز تفسير لفكرة الفداء وليه ربنا ظهر فى الجسد
وليه سابهم يصلبوه وليه ما انقذش نفسه من ايادى الرومان 
وليه اصلا الفداء ده موضوع تانى)

طيب تعرف انا ده كلام  صعب اوى طيب ازاى  ربنا يقبل اهانة بشر ليه والله صعب  ده لو انطبقة السما على الارض مش ممكن  اصدق ده ربنا والله حرام تقول كده  ربنا يقبل اهانة بشر ليه ومينفعش تقول على الكلام ده  تضحيه


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*+*

الاخ الحبيب مصر .. 

أنا شايف أنك مش واضح إطلاقاً فى كلامك .. و طبعاً ليك عُذرك  .. 

قولت أن الملاك جبرائيل هو (( إسمه )) روح .. !! و دي غريبة أوي !

لاء مش غريبة ... دي كارثة .. 

كمان فيه سؤال عن موضوع (( الصلب و الإهانة و الموت و الفداء )) .. متهيألي القسم (( مليىء )) بالإجابات على السؤال ده .. ممكن اللى سأل يدور على الإجابة .. بلاش تكاسل  .. 

إسمعوني يا أحبة .. 

ما حدش هيجبرك على خلاصك .. صدقني .. إحنا ما عندناش دخول فى المسيحية بالعافية .. 

أتذكر كان فيه جملة في القرآن ما كنتش مقتنع بالتفاسير اللى قريتها على المنتديات المسيحية .. فدخلت على المنتديات الاسلامية و قريت تفسيرها  ..

كان لازم أدور .. و أهتم .. مش لأني بشك فى إيماني .. إطلاقاً .. و لكن علشان أصفي ذهني و أكون عملي أكتر .. 

ما بحبش أزحم ذهني بأمور بسيطة .. علشان كده يا أيمن .. أنت و الاخ غير مسيحي .. 

صفّوا ذهنكم .. ناس كتير أقنعتكم بحاجات غريبة و غير صحيحة عن المسيحية .. 

تحريف .. تناقض .. كفر .. كلام كبير جداً ..

و تسأل أي عالم فيهم عن أي حاجة من دول .. يقولك هي كده .. و لما تفسر له الآيات اللى مش فاهمها و بيقول أنها تناقض أو تحريف .. يقولك لاء حاسب أصل العالم فلان قال كذا و العالم علان قال كذا .. و ينسوا خالص أن فيه لغة أصلية إتكتب بيها الكتاب المقدس أدق و أفضل من (( الترجمة ))  العربية اللى بتقولوا عنها إنها حُرفت ..

الموضوع ده طال .. و بقى فيه كلام كتير .. 

مالوش لازمه ..

خليك موضوعي عزيزي أيمن .. 

ركز ..

و صفى الذهن ..

تحياتي


----------



## غير مسيحى (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اولا الرد على الاستاذ الفاضل mohraeel 

(ورفضك الشديد لأسلوب الاخ المبارك (فريدى) ده علشان اسئلته ليها مغزى وبتوصل المضمون المقصود لعقلك
وانت ازاى تقبل _انت رافض حتى الحقيقه اللى عقلك بيصرخ بيها
فالحل الوحيد انك توارى افكارك الواحده تلو الاخرى خلف ستار اسمه (مبحبش اسلوب فريدى)
لكم اذان ولا تسمعون ولكم عيون ولا تبصرون ولكم اذهان تكذبونها!!!
الرب يباركك وينور قلبك وعقلك)

لا تعليق انت شايف ان ده  المضمون تعرف يا اخ ايمن متردش عليه تانى لحسن بجد ده مبقاش حوار معاه ده بقى دعوه للكفر يا استاذ mohraeel انت شايف ان ده المضمون ممكن يكون بالنسبه ليك هو المضمون لكن بالنسبه لينا هو دعوه للكفر بالدين بتاعنا انت ترضى حد يدعيك للكفر بدينك طبعا هتقول لا يبقى الى ماترضهوش على نفسك ماترضهوش على غيرك والاستاذ  ايمن عنده حق انه يزعل  عشان الاستاذ fredyy بيدعيه للكفر بدينه وياريت نقفل الموضوع ده عشان متقلبش بزعل 

(شكرا نادى على الرد والتواصل واتمنى نتقبل الحوار بيننا بصدر رحب
الرب يباركك)

اشكرك على ردك الجميل 

(صلب من اجل الفداء وليس كتجربه
تحاول الشرح من وجهة نظرك السطحيه)

طيب شوفت انت قولة  ايه من وجهة نظر يعنى انت كمان حكمت على النبى عندنا من وجهة نظرك الشخصيه 
وليس بادله تقنعنى بيها تعرف ليه لانك مش بتومن بيه لكن  احنا بندافع على سيدنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم  من ادعات بالنسبة لينا باطله لانان بنومن بيه وبنعتبره رسول من عند الله مثل موسى ومحمد  وابراهيم
وجميع الانبياء

(اولا اسمه سيدك شنوده او قداسة البابا شنوده-لو متعلمتش اداب الحوار يبقى من اخلاقك وكيفية تربيتك ومن فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان!)

ماشى انا معاك  ايمن غلطان بس انت كمان مش شايف ان الاستاذ fredyyy  غلطان لما يقول على النبى بتاعنا محمد من غير سيدكم حتى ولا لا وانا متاسف بالنيابه عن اخى ايمن 

(عايز تعريف للنبى بس ده من عندنا لأنى مبعترفش باللى عندك
النبى هو المتنبىء بكلام الله)

طيب اقول لك تعرف بالعقل الرسول  هو من حُمِّل رسالةً فبُعث بها ده التعريف العام
والتعريف الى احنا نقصده يعنى العقل يقصده وهو من اوحى اليه بشرع من الله وامر بتبليغه للناس

(غريبه !
اومال مين بقى الروح القدس هى الروح القدس دى تبقى جبريل برضو!!!!!
اتمنى انكم تتفقوا مع بعض على اجابه محدده)

قصدك مين يتفقو مع بعض انا وايمن يعنى ولا مين 

(ولما ربنا يجربه يموته؟
ايه هيشوف بيموت ولا لاءه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت لسه نايم )

لا تعليق ده بيدل على انك ما قريتش حاجه عن الدين بتاعنا ولا حتى عن الدين بتاعك وقاعد بتشتم فى انبياء الله 

 ولو سمحت راجع ردك وشوف انت غلط قد ايه عشان متبقاش تقول على ايمن بعد كده انه غلطان


ثانيا الرد على الاستاذ  coptic4ever

(اذاغ كان دينك اعطاك تلك المعلومات فعلينا اذا من دينك ان نتوجه الى سؤال سيصبح محور القران ام ينسف القران او يحقق قصد القران وصحته اذا كان السيد المسيح لم ياتى للصلب ولم ياتى لخلاص البشريه اذا اى رساله فى القران تقول انها رسالة المسيح
انت تقول انه رسول وقرانك اشار بانه من المقربين الى الله وقارد على كل شئ (نقول باذن الله) ولكن هل رسالة المسيح فى القران كانت قاصره على الشفاء واقامة الاموات والخلق من الطين كهيئة طير؟؟؟
اين رسالة المسيح من القران؟؟؟
اين رسالة موسى من القران؟؟ وهذا امراً طبيعى ان تجبنى علي تلك الاسئله لانها هى اساس القران فاذا كان القران يشير بان الاساس التوراه والانجيل وهما المرجع الرئيسى للقران وهما اصل القران فستكون الاجابه سهله وفى متناول كتابك لانه امر واجب على المسلمين ورسوله)

انا الحمد لله دينى اعطانى معلومات  ورسولى علمنى  

(  وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسي ابن مريم رسول الله ، وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ، ما لهم به من علم إلا إتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقينا ,  بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزاً حكيماً , ) (سورة النساء : 157 ، 158). 

طبعا الايه مفسرا نفسها عشان متقولش انت تفسير ليها من عندك

(ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين ، إذ قال الله يا عيسي إن متوفيك ورافعك إلي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة ثم إلى مرجعكم فأحكم بينكم فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون) (سورة آل عمران : 54 ، 55) .

ودى نقطة الخلاف بيننا وانا هفسرها ليك 
أنه كانت هناك مؤامرة للقبض علي المسيح عليه السلام وصلبه ، ولكن الله كان فوق المتآمرين ،حتى إذا ما شرع المتآمرون ينفذون مؤامرتهم ، وهموا بالمسيح عليه السلام ، توفاه الله ورفعه إليه ، 
وأمسك المتآمرون بآخر وصلبوه وقالوا إنهم صلبوا المسيح عليه السلام وما قتلوه 
وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ، ثم إن الذين قاموا بالصلب اختلفوا فيه فكانوا في شك مما إذا كان من صلبوه هو المسيح نفسه ، وما قالوا بأنهم صلبوا المسيح إلا اتباعاً لما يظنون ، ويضاف إلى هذا الذي يفهم من القرآن ما جري أن صلب بدلاً من المسيح عليه السلام هو يهوذا الأسخريوطي  الذي خانه وتآمر عليه ليسلمه إلى أعدائه 

وللحديث بقيه ان شا الله


----------



## غير مسيحى (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

 وبمعني أصح من تجسد الله وصلبه كما يعتقدون ، فلن يجد لها أي معني أو سند ، ولن يكون من العقل أو المنطق ما يمكن أن يبررها علي الإطلاق ، فليس معقولاً أن الله إذ يريد أن يغفر خطيئة لا يجد سبيلاً إلي ذلك إلا بأن يتجسد ويتأنس ويصلب ، وإلا فكيف هو غفور كما يسمي ، وهل يقتضيه غفران كل إثم يريد أن يغفره أن يتجسد ويتأنس ويصلب ، ثم إذا كان الناس يولدون وقد ورثوا خطيئة آدم ، ألا يعني ذلك أن الخطيئة تتوارث ، وهنا لن أن نتساؤل ، أي آثام وأي خطايا يحملها الناس جميعاً اليوم إذا كانت الخطيئة تتوارث ، إنها آثام مستحيلة أن تغفر على هذا القياس ، وإذا لم يكن ذلك صحيحاً ، أي إذا لم تكن الخطيئة تتوارث ، فلماذا يتوارث الناس خطيئة آدم بالذات ، ثم إذا كان لزاماً أن يتجسد الله ويتأنس ويصلب ليخلص البشر من خطيئة آدم ، فما ذنب هؤلاء الذين ولدوا وماتوا قبل صعوده ، ألا يشملهم هم أيضاً الغفران الذي تحقق بصلب المسيح كما يعتقدون وهم لم يخطر ببالهم في يوم من الأيام أنه قد يصلب ، ما ذنبهم هؤلاء الذين ولدوا وماتوا قبل صعوده ، ألا يشملهم هم أيضاً الغفران الذي تحقق بصلب المسيح كما يعتقدون وهم لم يخطر ببالهم في يوم من الأيام أنه قد يصلب ، ما ذنبهم أن يموتوا بالخطيئة ثم إذا كان الله قد تجسد وتأنس ليصلب ويخلص البشر من خطيئة آدم ، ألا يعني هذا أن الناس بعد ذلك يولدون دون هذه الخطيئة ، فما لزوم اشتراط الإيمان بصلب المسيح حتى يتخلصوا منها ، هل كان تخليص الناس من خطيئة آدم بصلب المسيح معلقاً على هذا الشرط


----------



## مصر (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

....................الرد الاخير .........................

 السلام عليكم ............. اولا واخيرا .........
لم اتى اليوم لكى اكتب ردودى الى ما قاله الاخوه المسيحيين كالعاده ولكنى الصراحه زهقت ....اولا تم ابعادنا عن الموضوع الاساسى .... وبعد ذلك تم ادخال اسئله بعيده عن كل الموضوع ....وعندما نقوم بوضع سؤال او رد لا نجد الا هروب من فريدى والاخرون ولا يعلقون الا على اشياء ويتركون الاهم .....ثم يتحول الحوار بواسطه الاخ فريدى الى دعوه للدخول فى المسيحيه ....ويا ريت مدعمه بالادله ..ما كنت ذعلت ...لكنه ما هو الا كلام من الانجيل ...بدون دليل يضعه فريدى بدلا من الرد ......
............وياتى الالعن وكل واحد من المشاركين يوجه لى اتهام اما انى هربت ومش عارف امتا هربت او اما انى غير محترم .....واتحداكم ان وجدتمونى اسائت الى احد ......واما   ان يقول لى الاخ فريدى فى غطرسه وتكبر زائف 
أنت لست أهلاً أن تكون منافساً

بل شخص أعمى يتخبط في الظلام

ونحن نُنير لك الطريق بقوة كلمة الله وأنت تريد أن تبقى في الظلام..

........انا راضى ضمائركم هى هذا حوار الا استطيع انا ان اكتب له ايات قرانيه واقول له انا ادعوك للهدايه وانت ترفض كما يفعل ......هل هذا حوار انسان يفهم معنى الحوار اصلا .....فوالله لو اعطانى دليلا على كلامه لناقشته ..............لا اعلم لماذا يفعل هذا رغم انه يعلم انى مسلم ....هل يريدنى ان اقول امنت واتبعت ...........وحين قلت له انا هنا مسلم لم اتى الى منتداكم الا لكى ادافع على رسولى  فانظرو ماذا قال :
آسفين العنوان غلط

ليس مكان لما تتكلم عنه 

وكل ما تأتي بدليل ينقلب ضدك

وكل إختياراتك خاطئة ومعلوماتك لا أساس لها من الصحة

أنت لم تدخل هذا المنتدي إلا لتعرف الحق ... والذي قد عرفته ... 

وستُدان لأن الحق قد وصلك وأنت رفضته

إقبل المسيح فتصير من أولاد النورد
.......

...ماذا رايكم فى هذا الكلام يا اصحاب العقول.........لماذ ا؟؟.......... والله انا كل ما بقراء ردوده بضحك كتير   ومش عارف اقول لك ايه ....اخاف ارد عليه بنفس الاسلوب  يقولو ايمن اتجن ...او مش عارف يتحاور ........فريدى  يريد ان يدخلنى فى دينه حتى بدون ان يقنعنى وبدون ان يقدم لى اي دليل ......فوالله الخطاء منى انى تحاورت معه ....تعرفو مش انا زى ما بتقولو " نونو ثانويه عامه " لكن والله بعد ما تعرفت على عقليه الاخ فريدى ...عرفت ان الحكمه مش بالسن ابدا ...ان القدره على الحوار لا يحكمها السن ...................

علشان كده انا بقول لكم انا زهقت من كل ده  بالاضافقه الى الاسئله التى لم يتم الرد عليها بل تجاهلها وتجاهلتموها انتم جميعا .....ولكم الامثله :
***اظنك تؤمن بسيدنا سليمان ....فقل لى كيف كان يركب الريح ....كيف كان يطيعه الجن ....كيف كان يفهم لغه الطيور .....هل معنى ذلك انه الاله كما تقول انت فى ما اعطاه الله للمسيح ....ام ان هذا كله بامر الله ...فلكل نبى معجزه اعطاها الله له لكى يقنع البشر انه من عند الله ...........
...........تم تجاهلها تماما 

***قل لى ...كم عدد الانبياء الذى تم قتلهم بايدى اليهود ....هل معنى هذا ان الله غير قادر على حمايه انبيائه ...ام معناه انهم ليسو انبياء كما تقول يا اخ ...................ولكن الاخ كوبتك تجاهل ايضا ولم يرد 
***5 جنيه .... محدش هنا بيلعب قمار 

وإذا كن ده مبلغ مُغري فهو مُغري لك (واحد لسة بيخد مصروف من بباه)

عيب كدة يا حبيبي. .......
.....هذه الكلمات قالها الاخ فريدى...ونسى انه لم يتم تحريم القمار الا على يد نبينا ...... لما سالته وقلت 
....اخى العزيز ....تقول لى الله لم يصلب لكن صلب المسيح ...فمن المسيح ...اليس هو من تقولون انه الاله .........ما الفرق بين الله والمسيح .........الثاااالوث الاقدس ...اظنه هو العقفبه الكبري فى انتشار دينكم .........اسمع يا اخى .....اقسم بربى ان استطعت ان تفهمنى الثالوث الاقدس بالرياضيات 1+1=2
...او بقوانين ارسطو ... اقسم بالله لان ادخل منتداكم هذا ثانيه .... ...ايه رايك ...تقدر تفهمهونى ....صدقنى لم اري خيالا اكثر من هذا الثالوث .......هل عقلك يتقبل ؟؟...هل هو يخاطب العقل ؟؟....
على فكره ليك 5 جنيه بس تفهمنى الثالوث  ............................................................................................
لكنه ترك كل شىء وعلق على المزحه التى مزحتها ....وتهرب من سؤالى 
***اما الدليل الاخ فكان عباره عن رد لما كتبه الاخ كوبتك ولكن تجاهله الجميع وهو عباره عن دليل عقلى يؤكد ان الاغراء لاتنافى مع المسيحيه .......وكيف تحمى المسيحيه نسائها من الاغتصاب وكيف تحمى رجالها من الفتنه والاغراء .............ستجد الكلام كله موجود فى المشاركه رقم58" مصر "
..............ولكن بدلا من ان يقوم الاخ فريدى من مناقشتنا اكتفى بارسال هذا الرد 
لا يوجد أحد يستطيع أن يضع إسم آخر مكان المسيح في العبارات التالية

التي هي قليلة على وصف المسيح :

المسيح ... الذي عبّر غضب الله عني.

المسيح ... الذي حررني من سلطة إبليس

المسيح ... الذي لم يمرض يوماَ بل إنتهر المرض (اقصد الحُمى وأنت تعرف لماذا الحُمى بالذات)

المسيح ... الذي له السلطان على الأرواح 



المسيح ... الذي يحرر من عبودتة السـيجارة والإدمان

المسيح ... الخـالق أعين للعميـان فيبصـروا نور الخـلاص 

المسيح ... المغُيّر شاول من قتـال للنـاس لمن ينقذ من القتل

الذي اطاعته أمواج البحر 
..................................
فماذا رايكم فى الاسلوب الخارق للعاده .................
ولكم شىء اخر 
##عرضت على اخت من الاخوه سؤال وقلت لها : ان تزوجتى احد المسيحيين وبعد ذلك اكتشفتى ان االذى تزوجتيه ما هو الا مخادع وبه اقذر الصفات ويستحيل العيش معه ماذا ستفعلين ....هل سترضين ان تعيشى فى جهنم وكل يوم مشاكل مشاكل ام ستطلبين الطلاق الذى غير مباح عندكم فماذا ستفعلين هل ستتحولين الى الدين الاسلامى بضع ايام تاركه دينك حتى يتم طلاقك ...........ماذا رايكم فى هذا الدين ......يتحول اصحابه الى دجين اخر كى يمارسون شىء لا يجدوه فى دينهم .......فما معنى هذا الكلام ...هل هو دين ناقص ...هل هو لا يستطيع ان يواكب العصر ؟
.........لا كنى لم اجد رد  بل وجدت حذف 
###ولكنى سالت سؤال اخر وقلت .....انظرو الى فرنسا المسيحيه النساء 3 اضعاف الرجال .....اى كلوبما ان المسيحيه لا تبيح لا واحده للرجل فمعنى ذلك انه سيتزوج من كل 3 نساء واحده اما الاثنان الاخرتان فاما ان يقومو بفعل الرزيله او الشذوذ كى يرضو رغباتهم الجنسيه .....سالت احدكم وقلت له ان اصبح عدد النساء المسيحيات 3 اضعاف عدد الرجال كما هو حادث فى فرنسا ....وكما تعلمون اننا فى عصر اذداد فيه عدد النساء على الرجال ....فماذا ستفعلون حينها ....ماذا يقول العقل  ................
وما معنى ان مسيحو امريكا يطلقون ..........هل هذا اعترافا منهم بان المسيحيه بها شرائع لا يصح اتباعها فى هذا العصر ...............
......لكنى لم اجد اجابه ......فدائما ما يعلقون على شىء من الحوار تاركون البقيه او تقومون بتحويل الحوار تماما الى اتجاه اخر .................
الى جانب السب والاسائه وخصوصا من الاخ المحترم فريدى .......
.............على العموم لكل هذه الاسباب ........ولاسباب اخري ساترك هذا الموضوع ...لانه فعهلا تحول 
تماما كما ان المتحاور الرئيسى فى الموضوع وهو الاخ فريدى لا يريد التحاور معنا بل ...يريد تبشيرنا.............لا اعلم هل هو ما يريده ام وسيله للهروب ام جهل لطريقه التحاور مع مسلم ........... 
...............لذلك لن اقوم بكتابه اى رد اخ .........واتمنى من اخى " غير مسيحى " ان ينتهى عن التحاور ........وعلى فكره انا بجد محظوظ جدا ان اراك واتمنى ان تكون معى فى موضوعى القادم .........واتامنى ايضا من الاخ فريدى .......الا يدخل فى موضوعى القادم .........وارجو من اخى العزيز الذى احترمته وهو يعلم ذلك ...واتمنى ان يقوم بالتحاور مع فى موضوعى الجديد باذن الله لانى لا اريد مثيحى ضعيف كى استطيع الرد عليه .........بل اريد مسيحى فاهم محترم يعرف كيف يتحاور ..مثل الاخ العزيز ريديم بيشن ............اتمنى ان تقبل دعوتى فانا لا ايد الا التحاور مع امثالك ....لان كل هدفى من هذا اللحوار هو البحث عن الحقيقه مهما كانت ......وليس لاتقيدا لها 
.......وفى النهايه اقول .........ربنا يسامحك يا فريدى .......وربنا يهديك .....وتعرف من يريد الحوار ومن يريد التبشير ............
..........واتاسف الى كل المشاركين ان كنت قد اسائت بدون قصد .........وعلى كل حال سابداء بالسلام ......واتاسف الى فريدى ايضا 

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 


............................شكر خاص لاخى العزيز " غير مسيحى "....لوقوفه معى فى الرد على الاخوه النصاري ...........وكما قلت سابقا اتمنى ان نكون دوما يدا واحده ........كى نصحح الصوره المرسومه لرسولنا فى هذا المنتدى ............
.....................................................................................................

سلام واحترام 
ايمن المصري


----------



## coptic4ever (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*



			ولكن الاخ كوبتك تجاهل ايضا ولم يرد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هل من المنطق ان اعرض عليك عشرات الاسئله ولاتجيب بل وتقول انى تجاهلتك من الذى تجاهل الاخر وهل انت سالت ولم اجبك؟
هل فتحت موضوع موجه الى وتجاهلته فعلاً؟
عزيزى ...مصر
من الصعب ان اتجاهل احد مهما كان وكلمة تجاهل صعبه جداً بالنسبة لى وخاصةً انك لم تسال ولم تطلب حتى توضيح ولكن ان الذى طلبت منك اجابات عده ولكنك تجاهلت مشاركاتى وكنت تجيب على ماتريد فقط او مايحلو لك دون النظر فيما كتبت انا
ولكن اذا كنت تريد توضيح واجابه عن بعض الاسئله التى تشغل عقلك
فبرجاء المشاركه بها ونحن سنجيب عنها ولكن فى نفس الوقت لاتتجاهل الاسئله لانه على حد علمى اننى سمعت من بعض الاخوه المسلمين انكم ممنوعين من الاجابه على اى اسئله ولكن لكم الحق فى السؤال فقط.. هل هذا منطق؟
عمتاً صديقنا مصر يجب ان تعلم قبل كل شئ انى لا اكن لك سو كل احترام ومحبه والحديث الذى يدور بيننا لن يجعلنا نتجاهل الهدف الاساسى وهو تواصل المحبه بيننا مهما كان ....
فاذا كنت تريد الحديث فى لاهوت المسيح من القران ومن الانجيل فلتتفضل ولكن وضح لنا هل تتكلم عن الصلب ام عن التجسد ...الخ؟
واخيراً تقبل منى وافر الاحترام والتقدير
سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم 
الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور
امين​*


----------



## غير مسيحى (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

محدش ليه علق على الكلام ده 



غير مسيحى قال:


> وبمعني أصح من تجسد الله وصلبه كما تعتقدون، فلن يجد لها أي معني أو سند ، ولن يكون من العقل أو المنطق ما يمكن أن يبررها علي الإطلاق ، فليس معقولاً أن الله إذ يريد أن يغفر خطيئة لا يجد سبيلاً إلي ذلك إلا بأن يتجسد ويتأنس ويصلب ، وإلا فكيف هو غفور كما يسمي ، وهل يقتضيه غفران كل إثم يريد أن يغفره أن يتجسد ويتأنس ويصلب ، ثم إذا كان الناس يولدون وقد ورثوا خطيئة آدم ، ألا يعني ذلك أن الخطيئة تتوارث ، وهنا لن أن نتساؤل ، أي آثام وأي خطايا يحملها الناس جميعاً اليوم إذا كانت الخطيئة تتوارث ، إنها آثام مستحيلة أن تغفر على هذا القياس ، وإذا لم يكن ذلك صحيحاً ، أي إذا لم تكن الخطيئة تتوارث ، فلماذا يتوارث الناس خطيئة آدم بالذات ، ثم إذا كان لزاماً أن يتجسد الله ويتأنس ويصلب ليخلص البشر من خطيئة آدم ، فما ذنب هؤلاء الذين ولدوا وماتوا قبل صعوده ، ألا يشملهم هم أيضاً الغفران الذي تحقق بصلب المسيح كما يعتقدون وهم لم يخطر ببالهم في يوم من الأيام أنه قد يصلب ، ما ذنبهم هؤلاء الذين ولدوا وماتوا قبل صعوده ، ألا يشملهم هم أيضاً الغفران الذي تحقق بصلب المسيح كما يعتقدون وهم لم يخطر ببالهم في يوم من الأيام أنه قد يصلب ، ما ذنبهم أن يموتوا بالخطيئة ثم إذا كان الله قد تجسد وتأنس ليصلب ويخلص البشر من خطيئة آدم ، ألا يعني هذا أن الناس بعد ذلك يولدون دون هذه الخطيئة ، فما لزوم اشتراط الإيمان بصلب المسيح حتى يتخلصوا منها ، هل كان تخليص الناس من خطيئة آدم بصلب المسيح معلقاً على هذا الشرط




تعرفو ليه محدش ليه على على كده لان هو ده نقطة الخلاف بين الاسلام و  المسيحية


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*+ غير مسيحى + مصر +*

*اش 55:9 
 لانه كما علت السموات عن الارض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وافكاري عن افكاركم.

 مز 11:4 
 الرب في هيكل قدسه.الرب في السماء كرسيه.عيناه تنظران اجفانه تمتحن بني آدم.

 اش 66:1  
هكذا قال الرب.السموات كرسيي والارض موطئ قدمي.*.

*عندما نتكلم عن الله يجب أن نراعي الآتي :

* أن أفكاره أعلى وأسمى من أفكار البشر كعلو السماء عن الارض

** أن نقترب من كلمتة بخوق ووقار لأنه ساكن السماء والارض موطئ لقدمي

*** اساس أي حوار والقاعدة الصلبة التي ننطلق منها هي كلمة الله الطاهرة والبعيدة عن أي نجاسة

فلن يستطيع أى انسان فهم أمور الله إلا إذا كان يتمتع بــ :

نقاء الفكر وطهارة الذهن

سمو الأهداف ونقاء القلب

العيش في النور وكُره الظلمة

الثقة الكامله في كل أقوال الله

عدم الثقة الزائدة في كلام البشر

نيّة الطاعة الكاملة لوصايا الله الكاملة

التحرر من فكر ابليس الذي يستخدم المنطق
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لقد ورد في حديثكما المواضيع الآتية :

كيفية التجسد .... طريقة الغفران

وسيلة الغفران .... صفات من يغفر

الخطية المورثة .... مقيـاس الغفـران

خطايا القدماء .... شمولـية الغفــران

لزوم الايمان بصلب المسيح .... الزواج

إحصائيات عن الرجال والنساء .... الهِداية

هذة موضوعات أكبر من أن تناقش في مشاركة واحدة

بل كل منها موضوع منفصل

وبلاش الكلام مع fredyyy عن موضوع الهداية

لان الرد سيكون ثلاثية صعبة ولا أحب ذكرها

لقد ذكرت لإحدى المشاركات أحدها وطلب منها  الصمت

فلم تصمت فذكرت لها الثانية وطلب منها  الصمت 

فصمتت كي لا تسمع الثالثة.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أكثرتما الكلام  وعدد المواضيع فتاه فكركما بين الاسئلة ونصيحة الاشرار التي لا تنفع

لم تصدقا كلام الأخوة  والأخوات الأفاضل 

كما لم يصدق الناس أقوال نوح لدخول الفلك 

(لكنهم هلكوا لعدم الايمان ... وثبتت أقوال الله على فم نوح)

لقد قدمنا لكما  أقوال الله ومشيئته ... فلا تختارا الهلاك كالناس أيام نوح


2بط 3:9 
 ....  وهو لا يشاء ان يهلك اناس بل ان يقبل الجميع الى التوبة.*


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*غير مسيحى 
مش عارف يا استاذ fredyyy اقول لك ايه بس انت خلاص مش بتحترم اى لغة حوار 
ولما حد يرد عليك بعد كده تقول بيشتمنى مع انك بتدعيه للكفر بدينه *

*1 - أين الكلمات التي أعطتك هذا الانطباع

2 - لقد تجاوزت عن كل الالفاظ الغير لائقة وتراني أوُجز كل ما ورد في نِقاط  مختصرة 

3 - هات العبارة التي أقول فيها أكُفر بدينك

# لم أرى تلميح واحد مُحدد على المشاركة 186 توضح قراءتك له #

إنه ليس كلام مُخيف ولكنه كلام  مُحدد وهادف ومُختصر *


----------



## مصر (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا ............

......الى اخى العزيز غير مسيحى ..........
اولا حاجه الف مبروك يا ايمن على الفرح عندكم وياريت متنساش الشربات ولا حتى العصير القصب ههههههه

ثانيا هو ده الحوار بين الاديان المختلفه لازم يكون فيه سب وشتيمه اوع تزعل عشان كده انا مش بفضل الحوار الى زى ده 

ثم احنا خرجنا خالص عن الموضوع الاساسى 

...........................
اهلا  اخى العزيز ...اظن انى اليوم انتهيت من كل شىء ..الفرح ههههههههه  ومتطلبات الكليه........وبان الله يتجد موضوعا لى عن قرييب ..........ولن نتحدث فى هذا الموضوع كثيرا ....فلقد تم دفنه ...وسادع الحكم للقاريء.............
...............................................................................................................................


.........الى الاخ كوبتك : 
شكرا لاحترامك المتاخر .........ولكنى سانسى كل شىء ........واتمنى ان تشاركنى بردك ........ولن اناقشك فيما قلت .........
صحيح 
.............اتمنى ان تذكرنى بالاسئله التى اتهمتنى بانى تهربت منها .........رغم انى لو لم اجيب عنها  فهذا حقى لانها خارج الموضوع ..........على العموم .....ورغم كل شىء ..ساجيب عليها باذن الله ........اتمنى ان تنسخها لى من اشتراكاتك .......وغدا ستجد الرد باذن الله 
..........السلام عليكم.........
ايمن المصري


----------



## fredyyy (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر *

*لقد سمعت الكثير 

والإختيار لك أن تبقى في الظلمة .... أو تقبل النور*


----------



## املا (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

طيب قساوسه و رهبان و النساء ؟

يعني رح يصيروا راهبات طيب و المسلمات 

ياخوي يمكن  مش فاهم عليك  يعني لازم بالكنيسه يكون في علمانيين و في كثير قديسين علمانيين


----------



## مصر (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا .........

...........الرد على فريدى ............
لقد سمعت الكثير 

والإختيار لك أن تبقى في الظلمة .... أو تقبل النور 
...........................................................
ههههههههههههههه
والله مش عارف ارد عليك اذاى يا فريدى ..........وهل النور الذى تتحدث عنه هو اتباعى لدينك ....الست قادر على ان ارد عليك بنفس النمط .....لاكنى لن افعلها لانى لست مثلك اتهرب ...اسمع طب مش تقنعنى الاول علشان ادخل فى النور اللى انت شايفه ....مش كان من الافضل ان تجيبنى على ما عرضته عليك ....ام انك هربت وتهرب وما ذلت تهرب .....نحن فى حاله حوار دينى ......اعطنى برهانك على ما تكتب ...........بدلا من ان تاتى لى باشياء من كتابك الذى اقول عليه محرف وتريد ان تقنعنى ..........فريدى للاسف انا لا اراك الا "  ................ " ....لا تعرف متى تحاور ومتى تدعو لدينك ....وان دعوت لدينك لا تعرف كيف تدعو الاخرين للدخول فى دينك ..............اسمع يا فريدى ..........امام كل طلاب المنتدى ........لن اقول لك اجيبنى على كل اسالتى التى عرضتها عليك ..........بل ساقول لك ...افهمنى الثالوث القدوس.....افهمنى ....بالعقل والمنطق .....اظنك فاهم اقصد ايه ...........وكما تعلم انا كنت بالامس طالب ثانويه عامه ههههههههه...يعنى خلينا نشرح الثالوث بالرياضيات او قوانين ارسطو ..ولا تزعل .................
.........انا لا اعترض على دينك ........بل اعترض على اسلوبك اظنك عندك 10او 12سنه يا فريدى .........طب ايه رايك لو عرضت علينا بعض الاعجاز العلمى اللى خلاك متمسك بدينك لدرجه انك كل شويه تحزرنى من الظلمات وتعرض على النور اللى انت بتول عليه ................ربنا يهديك يا فريدى .........وتعرف اذاى تتحاور مع الاخرين ...........

...........لو سمحت يا فريدى ........اتمنى الا اراك فى موضوعى ثانيه .....اظن ان هناك اخوه كثيرون افضل منك يعرفون كيفيه الحوار ........اما لعبه دوخينى يا لمونه ...دى بطلت العبها من زمااااااااااااان .........
...........ولا اقول لك ......خليك قاعد ........اهو تضحكنا شويه على اساليب الحوار الجديد ..........
.........
انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك اليمنى ستجدها مكونه العدد 18 وفى اليسري مكونه العدد 81مجموعهم 99 اسماء الله الحسنى  وطرحهم 63عمر نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم .......صدفه جميله اليس كذلك ؟؟؟

........وساختم حواري واقول 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العزراء البتول مريم الطاهره  رضى الله عنها


----------



## مصر (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

اليلام عليكم او واخيرا 

.................الرد على الاخت املا .................
طيب قساوسه و رهبان و النساء ؟

يعني رح يصيروا راهبات طيب و المسلمات 

ياخوي يمكن مش فاهم عليك يعني لازم بالكنيسه يكون في علمانيين و في كثير قديسين علمانيين 
.............................................................................................
............اولا اشكر الاخت املا لانها اعادتنا الى موضوعنا الاساسى .........
.........ثانيا :رغم انى لم افهم ما كتبتيه جيدا ..وذلك لاختلاف اللهجه ......واتمنى ان تكون الفصحى بيننا يا عرب ........سااول الرد على ما فهمت 
..........يا اخت .....انا قلت ان تمسك المسلمين بدينهم كما كانو فى سابق زمانهم ....سيتبعون نبيهم فى كل شىء ........سيعود مجد العرب من جديد ......سؤال ..من اعاد القدس فى كل مر يتم اغتصابها ......هل هناك اناس اخرون غير المسلمون سيحررون القدس فى نظرك يا اخت .....؟
لن اكثر فى الحديث عما سيحدث للمسلمين ان اتبعو دينهم ....ولكنى ساختصر كل شىء فى هذه الجمله "سيقتدون بنبيهم ...سيعملون بقرانهم "
لن يظلمك مسلم ...........ما دام قد سار عل نهج نبيه .........
..................................................................................................................................
اما بتالنسبه للنصاري ........ماذا سيحدث ..........سيكونو افضل من ذلك ..........لن يسبون نبينا ........اظنهم سيحترمون مشاعر المسلمين ..........وسيتصفون باحلى الصفات .......لكن الكثير سيتبع نهج حنا ولوجا وسنوده وغيره من الرهبان .........الكثير منهم سيرديد ان تزداد العلاقه بينه وبين يسوع فيبتعد عن النساء ......لانها كما يظن اصل الشر ......الكثيرات من النساء ستترهبن .........سسقل عددكم وتصبحون على مر السنين لا شىء ..........او قد تزداد نسائكم .......ولا تجد زوجا لها الا من مسلم ......................
انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك اليمنى ستجدها مكونه العدد 18 وفى اليسري مكونه العدد 81مجموعهم 99 اسماء الله الحسنى وطرحهم 63عمر نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم .......صدفه جميله اليس كذلك ؟؟؟

........وساختم حواري واقول 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العزراء البتول مريم الطاهره رضى الله عنها 


..........لا تنسى ان تقولى لى ...هل هناك اناس اخرون سيعيدون القدس الى العرب " مسلمين ومسيحين "....انك هتقولى لى كوفى عنان .............شكر ا لمشاركتك 
.


----------



## fredyyy (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر 
بل ساقول لك ...افهمنى الثالوث القدوس.....افهمنى ....بالعقل والمنطق .....*

*الثالوث في المسيحية ليس كدروس المدرسة 

وليس ضد العقل والمنطق لكنة فوقهما 

الثالوث أسمى وأجل من أن تفهمه بفكرك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اظن ان هناك اخوه كثيرون افضل منك *

*أنت غير مُؤهل أن تُقيم من في المنتدي
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*................ربنا يهديك يا فريدى .........*

*تتكلم عن الهداية

التي تحلل الزواج من الأطفال 

تحلل تعدد الزوجات كما للحيوانات

توصي بإرضاع الكبير (زنا مقنع)

وما وظيفة المحلل بعد الطلاق بالتلاتة (معلش ممكن تسأل بابا علشان أنت لسّه صُغير)

هل يموت حامل الهداية بالحُمى

لكن المسيح كان له سلطان أن ينتهر الحُمى

المسيح الشافي الذي لم يمرض ..... بل كان يشفي المرضى*


----------



## Tabitha (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



> لن يظلمك مسلم ...........ما دام قد سار عل نهج نبيه .........



هههههههههههههههه، 
إزاي ده الكافر عنيمة للمسلم!




مصر قال:


> ..................................................................................................................................
> اما بتالنسبه للنصاري ........ماذا سيحدث ..........سيكونو افضل من ذلك ..........لن يسبون نبينا ........اظنهم سيحترمون مشاعر المسلمين ..........وسيتصفون باحلى الصفات .......لكن الكثير سيتبع *نهج حنا ولوجا وسنوده وغيره من الرهبان* .........الكثير منهم سيرديد ان تزداد العلاقه بينه وبين يسوع *فيبتعد عن النساء ......لانها كما يظن اصل الشر ......*
> 
> .[/COLOR][/COLOR]




اسمع يا اخ انت حاول تكون محترم، وخصوصاً لما تجيب سيرة الناس دي على لسانك،

بس قولي مين بقى "حنا ولوجا وسنودة" !!!!
إنت سنانك واقعة ولا ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ومين قالك إن الرهبان بيروحوا يترهبنوا عشان يبتعدوا عن النساء التي كما تتصور انهم اصل الشر ؟؟؟؟
تقريبا إسلامك مأثر عليك وعندك خلط بالأمور ،،

مين اللي وصفنا بإننا عورة وناقصات عقل ودين !!!
الإسلام أم المسيحية !!!!!!!!

أنا اعرف إني لما أكون ماعرفش أتكلم بحاجة أسكت أحسن على الأقل إكراماً لنفسي عشان ماحدش يضحك علىَ 

انا عارفة اني قلت مش هاشارك في موضوعك تاني، بس بصراحة مش عارفة اشوف النكت دي واسكت ،


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*+*


عودة إلى السؤال الاصلى الذى هو .. ماذا لو إتبع كل إنسان دينه كما ينبغى ..


هناك أمور كثيرة فى الإسلام تحتاج إلى جواب قاطع و من مصدر واحد .. هناك خلافات و صراعات ستنشأ بين علماء الاسلام عن أمور كثيرة جداً .. منها رضاعة الكبير .. و زواج المسيار .. و الزواج العرفى .. و الزواج بأربع ... و ذمة أهل الكتاب و اليهود و الغير مسلمين جميعاً ..

ستقوم حروب كثيرة .. لان الإسلام يحث المسلم على الجهاد و نشر دين الله .. قد تُفرض الجزية على أهل الكتاب .. و لكن ماذا سيحدث بالنسبة لليهود أو لغير المسلمين ؟ 

هناك حديث لا أتذكره تفصيلاً يقول أنه فى الايام الاخيرة سيقتل المسلمين كل يهودى .. حتى ان اليهودى الذى يختفى خلف شجرة ستتحدث الشجرة و تخبره عنه .. هذا الحديث سمعته صدقوني من صديق عزيز لي وهو مسلم .. 

كيف يحيا المسلم مع جيرانه فى ظل هذه الامور ؟ .. سؤال يحتاج إلى جواب بدقة 

المسلم يؤمن بأمر واحد فقط .. أن الاسلام (( يجب )) أن يُنشر فى العالم كله .. و ليس ذلك فقط .. بل (( يجب )) أن يكون العالم كله مسلمين .. 

و ( يجب ) هذه .. مخيفة ..  .. يختفى خلف حروفها أهوال و كوارث كثيرة ..

أما و إن إتبع المسيحي دينه كما ( يجب ) .. 

سيجد آيات تحثه على إحترام الآخر .. و مساعدته .. 

سيلتزم الإنسان الهدوء فى كل شىء .. و سيمتلىء قلبه بالمحبة .. 

سيكون فكره متتطلع إلى شىء واحد فقط ... 

السماء .. 

إن إتبع المسيحي دينه بحق و صدق .. أستطيع القول بثقة صدقوني .. انه فى غضون بضعة سنوات قليلة .. سيكون أغلب العالم كله مسيحي .. الاغلبية الساحقة 

بلا نقطة دم واحدة ..


تحياتي


----------



## mohraeel (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

ردا على الاخ غير مسيحى



> تعرف يا اخ ايمن متردش عليه تانى لحسن بجد ده مبقاش حوار معاه ده بقى دعوه للكفر يا استاذ mohraeel



اولا انا بوجه الكلام لمين فيكم بالظبط؟
ثانيا دعوتى ليست للتكفير
راعى الفاظك:انت مدرك انت بتقول ايه ولا لاء!طلعتنا كفره ومنعرفش ربنا وتقولى ايمن مغلطش وانا بعتذر بالنيابه عنه
لاء
اترك الاجابه ليه ولا هتقعدوا تطلعوا بعض من الحقيقه بعد ماتكتشفوها
بتضحكوا على نفسكم بنفسكم ولا عزاء فيما بعد



> (صلب من اجل الفداء وليس كتجربه
> تحاول الشرح من وجهة نظرك السطحيه)
> 
> طيب شوفت انت قولة ايه من وجهة نظر يعنى انت كمان حكمت على النبى عندنا من وجهة نظرك الشخصيه
> ...



انا بقول من وجهة نظر سطحيه مش شخصيه
دقق فى معانى الكلام
ومش انت اللى هتعرفنى اذا كنت بأمن بالمسيح ولا لاء.اذا كنت انت متعرفوش اصلا
وعلى فكره اعطيناكم العديييييييد من الادله على ان المسيح هو الاله الواحد الله
وكذبتم عقولكم 
جاء دورك للفهم او التهرب........كالعاده!



> طيب اقول لك تعرف بالعقل الرسول هو من حُمِّل رسالةً فبُعث بها ده التعريف العام
> والتعريف الى احنا نقصده يعنى العقل يقصده وهو من اوحى اليه بشرع من الله وامر بتبليغه للناس


هو طلب تعريف للنبى وقدمته
لكن انت قدمت تعريف للرسول
وشتان بين الرسول والنبى!!!



> قصدك مين يتفقو مع بعض انا وايمن يعنى ولا مين


عايزه رد بحكم انكم مسلمين 



> لا تعليق ده بيدل على انك ما قريتش حاجه عن الدين بتاعنا ولا حتى عن الدين بتاعك وقاعد بتشتم فى انبياء الله
> 
> ولو سمحت راجع ردك وشوف انت غلط قد ايه عشان متبقاش تقول على ايمن بعد كده انه غلطان



انا عارفه دينى كويس بنعمة ربنا ونشكر الله 
وياريت تقولى ايه وجه اتهامك ليا انى بشتم الانبياء
هاتلى مشاركه واحده اكون غلطت فى حد من الانبياء
وحدد غلطت فى مين وفى اى مشاركه؟​


----------



## mohraeel (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

الاخوه المسلمين
اذا اردتم اعادة شرح ما قيل فى الموضوع المطروح نحن مستعدون لمجاوبة كل مستعد عن سبب الرجاء الذى فينا
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## مصر (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 
..........اتاسف على التاخير 
.........قبل ان اقوم بالرد على الاخ فريدى ...اريد ان قول شىء ........
لقد قمت بالمشاركه فى موضوع تحت اسم " اساله صعبه ..عن الاسلام والمسيحيه " ..الذى كتبه الاخ صلاح المصري ......قام بعرض بعض الاسئله على الاخوه المسيحيين ...وكان معى سؤال لهم فقمت بوضع هذا السؤال فى ضمن المجموعه التى كتبها الاخ صلاح .........وفى اليوم الثانى فتحت الموقع لكى ارى الردود .......فماذا وجدت .........قامت الاداره بحذف السؤال ...رغم انه لم يكن خارج الموضوع حيث لا يوجد موضوع اصلا ...فهى عباره عن بضع اسئله عن المسيحيه ...............
.........انظرو ماذا فعلت الاداره معى انا ....وتعلمون لماذا .........
..........وانظرو ماذا يحدث فى هذا الموضوع ........من يريد ان يدخل من النصارى ويكتب اى شىء خارج الموضوع فليفعل ........كل شىء مباح ........حتى ما يكتبه فريدى الذى ليس له علاقه بالموضوع اصلا .........اريد ان اعرف اين الاداره معى .........حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل .........لن اقول اكثر من ذلك ......
.................جاء الاخ فريدى وقال هذا الكلام :بدلا من ان يرد على اسالتى التى تهرب منها وقمت بعرضها ثانيه كى يجيبنى ....ولكنه اكتفى بان يرد على الاسئله باسئله ..........تعرفو انا قادر اقول لن اجيب على هذه الاسئله فهى خارج الموضوع وهذا حقى ..........لكنى اعلم انى لن اجد مساعده من الاداره فتقوم بحذف هذه الاسئله ...فاكون مطرا للاجابه تعرفو ليه .......اخاف واحد مسلم يقراء الموضوع ....فيري فريدى عارض اساله على مسلم ...والمسلم لم يجيب لا لعدم قدرته ............بل لان الاخ فريدى تجاوز حد الاحترام............على العموم ربنا يسامحه .........وهرد على اسئلتك يا فريدى ..........لكن ارجوك ارجوك ارجوك دع موضوعى للاخوه المحترمين فقط ...من يعرفون طريقه التحاور .....من يردون على الاسئله باجابه وليس باسئله .........ارجوك دعنى احترمك واخرج عن الموضوع .........الى ان تعرف اداب التحاور وكيف اصلا تتحاور ................

الثالوث في المسيحية ليس كدروس المدرسة 
وليس ضد العقل والمنطق لكنة فوقهما 
..........كلام متناقض يا اخ فريدى .........ليس ضد العقل ولكن فوقها .........قل لى لماذا خلق الله لنا العقل ؟؟؟.....لنتامل لننظر لنفكر فى خلق السماوات والارض ...لنعرف من هو الله ........اما كلامك فليس له معنى الا ان الله ظالم ......يريد من الانسان ان يتعرف عليه ...ولم يعطيه مؤهلات لذلك ......
الثالوث أسمى وأجل من أن تفهمه بفكرك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــههههههههههههه..............ليه يا فريدى هو فكر الانسان منحط للدرج دى ......الله كرم خلقه ...وصورهم فى احسن صوره .....ووضع لكل شىء سبب .....واعطى للانسان عقل ...يميزه عن سائر المخلوقات.......اعطاه العقل لكى يتعرف على خالقه .........لكى يعمر فى الارض .........فهو خليفه الله فى ارضه 

اظن ان هناك اخوه كثيرون افضل منك 
أنت غير مُؤهل أن تُقيم من في المنتدي
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
..........لا يا فريدى انا معى عقل .......اعطاني الله اياه لكى افكر به ....واقارن .....وقارنت ....واعطيتك وجهة نظر .....لكنى لم افرضها على المشتركين كما تفعل انت .....
................ربنا يهديك يا فريدى .........
تتكلم عن الهداية
التي تحلل الزواج من الأطفال
....................................اعطنى دليلك ..........لن اقول اكثر من ذلك ............اما عندما اقول لك الهدايه ....فانا لم اقصد غير هدايه خالقك .....هل اخطائت ...لم افرض عليك من هو خالقك ...كما تفعل معى ....لكنى اطلب من خالقك ...ان يهديك ويهدينى ....لان من خلقك فقد خلقنى ..........ولكن من هو ...كل منا يراه بنظرته ... 
تحلل تعدد الزوجات كما للحيوانات
............هههههههههههه....كلامك دليل لعدم فهمك للاسلام ....ديننا لا يفرض تعدد الزوجات ..بل يبيح ولكن بشروط ....هل تعرف ما الفرق بين الفرض والاباحه ؟؟...اظنك لو كنت تعلم ذلك ما قلت هذا على دينى ....
.........ديننا لا يامرنا بالذواج من اربعه كما تدعى ولكن من اراد منا ان يتزوج واحده فليفعل ومن اراد اثنتين فليفعل ومن اراد 3 فليفعل ومن اراده 4 فليفعل وهذا اقصى حد ...........ولكن كل هذا بشروط ............هل تعرف ما هو الشرط لكى يتزوج المثلم اثنتين ...هو ان يعدل بينهم فلا يميز احدهم على الاخرى وان فعل فعقابه عند ربه شديد ................اما الطلاق عندنا مباح نعم ولكن الله يكرهه ..." ان ابغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق "........فان تزوجت واتضح لك بعد ىالزواج انك انخدعت فى من تزوجت ....واستحالت الحياه بينكم ...فان ارت فطلقها ....هل العقل هنا يقول طلقها ام عش فى جحيم معها ....يا فريدى ...انا لا اري مشكله عندكم اكبر من الطلاق .....لدرجه ان مكن يريد ان يطلق زوجته عندكم ...اما ان يتهمها بالزنا ....او تفعل هى ذلك كى تتخلص منه او اما ان يدخل فى الاسلام كى يستطيع تطليقها ...ههههههههههه....ما احلى دينك ...يجعل اصحابه ينتقلون الى دين اخر كى يفعلون شىء من حقهم ..............
.........على فكره يا فريدى : انا سالتك سؤالين وما جاوبتنى ...لكنى هسالك تانى :
....كل يوم عدد البنات يزداد عن عدد الاولاد ....وهذا ما تنباء به نبينا ....ان اصبح عدد النصارنيات 3 امثال عدد الرجال المسيحيين ........كما هو حادث فى فرنسا .........
....اذا وبشريعتكم لن سيتزوج من كل 3 بنات واحده فقط ......واتنين يعنسو ...وعندما يفكون فى افراغ شهوتهم ......" فهم بشر " ....ماذا سيفعلون من وجهة نظرك ....يزنو .....ولا سحاق ....ولا ايه فى رايك ...........هل هذا ما يرضاه ربكم الذى تتحدثون عنه ...........انا لا انقص من شان الرب لانه بريىء من هذا الكلام ........
.........طب قول لى ..........لو اتجوزت وحده واتضح لك انك انخدعت فيها ...حاولت اصلاحها لكن لم تستطيع ......ماذا ستفعل .....هل ستعيش فى جحيم .....هل هذا ما يريده لك الرب .....ام انك ستعتنق الاسلام لمده يومين تاركا دينك كى تستطيع تطليقها ..................
...........طب سؤال تاااااااااااانى ...........نصاري امريكا بيطلقو ليه ..........الامريكان ...اصحاب العقول الفذه .......هل وجدو شريعه المسيح لا تتماشى مع هذا العصر فاتبعو شريعه الاسلام ؟؟

توصي بإرضاع الكبير (زنا مقنع)
................مش فاهمك .......وضح ...........ولا اقول لك ....مش هرد ....خارج الموضوع ههههههههههههههه......والله ما فاهم تقصد ايه .....فهمنى بس بدليل ...والا فصمت 
وما وظيفة المحلل بعد الطلاق بالتلاتة (معلش ممكن تسأل بابا علشان أنت لسّه صُغير)
................ههههههههههههههههه ربنا يسامحك يا فريدى ....على فكره ده مش خطاء فيه ده اهانه ليك انت ....ايمن 18سنه بيرد على فريدى وكل من شارك فى الموضوع وفريدى بيتهرب ويخير فى الموضوع ....ويا ريته بسجاوب على الاسئله ......صدقنى ده فخر ليه ....واتمنى ان تذكرنى بانى صغير فى كل اشتراك ....لانك بذلك تهين نفسك يا فريدى .....شكرا لك حبيبى ...........
..........اما على المحلل ........هههههههههه باين عليك سمعت افلام كتير ....او سمعت الواد سيد الشغال " لا بد ان ادخل بهاااااااااا" هههههههههههه
................فريدى المحلل اللى انت بتتكلم عنه فى الناااااااار .....اما المحلل الذى يقصده الاسلام ....فهو ان لا يكون هناك اتفاق بانه يتجوز المدام شهر وبعدين يطلقها ويتجوزها جوزها الاولانى ....لا ده يعتبر زنا يا معلم فريدى ...........المحلل الذى يقصده الاسلام ....هو ...انه راجل يتزوج هذه المطلقه بغرض انه يعيش معاها بقيه عمره ...لكن لم يستطع وحدثت مشاكل وطلقت للمره الثانيه ....لكن كل هذا بدون ترتيب وبدون قصد .....هنا يجوز لزوجها الاول ان يعود لها ........يا هذا دسننا لا ياخد الا بالنيات ....انما الاعمال بالنيات .....ربك رب قلوب ....هو اعلم بما تخفى الصرور ..........اتمنى انك تكون فهمت مين هو المحلل فى الاسلام ومين هو المحلل فى التمثيل ....وبطل تسمع افلام كتير وتيجى تطبقها على الاسلام هههههههههههههههههههه.............

هل يموت حامل الهداية بالحُمى.........
............ومن هو حامل الهدايه اليس بشر ...يجوع ويعطش ويمرض ويتزوج ........تعرف يا فريدى ان رسولنا قبل ما يصاب بالحمى اخبر اصحابه وقال ان الله  سيبتلينى  بالحمى لو توزعت على رجلين منكم ما حملها ..........يعنى رسولنا كان عارف انه ربنا هيبتليه بالحمى .....يبتليييييييييييه لى يختبره ...هناك فرق بين الابتلاء والعقاب ......وما اظن ان عقاب الله بسيط للدرجه دي ..حمى ...يا هذا معك التاريخ انظر ماذا فعل الله لمن كفر به وقتل انبيائه ....انظر واعرف ما هو غضب الله .....واتمنى لا تتهاون بغضب الله كى لا تراه ......
لكن المسيح كان له سلطان أن ينتهر الحُمى
.............هههههههههههههه ............اللهم صلى على السيد المسيح ابن العزراء البتول الطاهره مريم ابه عمران .وعلى سائر المرسلين .....يا ارحم الراحمين........كل ما تقوله تعيده تانى يا فريدى رغم انمى وضحت لك انمه لا تجوز هذه المقارنه لان المسلمين لا يعبدون محمد كما تفعلون انتم .....
.......ثانيا لكل نبى معجزه ........ومعجزه المسيح هو شفاء المرضى باذن الله ......
........يا فريدى اريد منك ان تعرف لى من هو الرسول فى نظر المسيحيه كى اتحاور معك ؟؟؟
. 
المسيح الشافي الذي لم يمرض ..... بل كان يشفي المرضى 
........................
اظن ان ايمن اللى كل شوسه تفكرو بانه نونو صغير هههههههههه ....جاوب على اسالتك بالحف ولم يترك شىء ....اما انت يا فريدى يا كبيييير ...شوف نفسك ........اسمع يا فريدى من الحماقه ان ...تربط العلم والمعرفه والذكاء والفطنه بالسن .....سلام يا فريدى .....وربنا يسامحك ...كل شويه تغير الموضوع .....ولكنى مطر ان اجيب ....لان الاداره دييييمقراطيه جدا .........يكفينى ربى فهو اعلم ما بالصدور .....
انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك اليمنى ستجدها مكونه العدد 18 وفى اليسري مكونه العدد 81مجموعهم 99 اسماء الله الحسنى وطرحهم 63عمر نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم .......صدفه جميله اليس كذلك ؟؟؟
........وساختم حواري واقول 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العزراء البتول مريم الطاهره رضى الله عنها 

..........لا تنسى ان تقولى لى ...هل هناك اناس اخرون سيعيدون القدس الى العرب " مسلمين ومسيحين "....انك هتقولى  كوفى عنان ههههههه.............شكر ا لمشاركتك 
.


----------



## مصر (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 
............الرد على الاخت انستاسيا .........
..........هههههههههههههههه، 
إزاي ده الكافر عنيمة للمسلم!..
...................من اول كلمه اوضحتى لى انك جاهله بالاسلام ........اسمعى يا اخت هناك حروب ومن يحارب ويصبح اسيرا ....اظن انه قد سلبت حريته الى ان يفتدى نفسه ....او يفديه احد ..............انتى لخبطى كل حاجه فى بعضها .......لو صح ما تقولين ...اظنكم كنتو بقيتو عبيدنا .....صح ولا خطاء ......من يسحارب المسلمون فالحرب اما قتل واما اسر واظنك تعلمين ذلك ....اما المسيحى او اليهودى الذى لم يقوم بحرب المسلمين هل سيتم اسره ويصبح غنيمه كما تقولين .....اتمنى ان تبحثين فى التاريخ ....وترين كيف كان الاسري يعاملون ....وشاهدى كيف كان نبينا يعامل الاسري ....انظري الى قوانين حرب النبى لا تقتل امراءه او رجل مسن او طفل لا يقتل الاسري ...وان افتدى نفسه اصبح حرا ......قارنى بين اسير فى يد المسلين واسير مثلم فى يد اعداء الاسلام .....قولى لى كيف كان صلاح الدين يعامل الاسري ...وكيف كان يعاملون اسري المسلمون عند الصليبين ........فلا تخلطين الامور ببعضها ............

اسمع يا اخ انت حاول تكون محترم، وخصوصاً لما تجيب سيرة الناس دي على لسانك،
....شفتى يا اخت انتى ذعلتى اذاى لما قلت حنا ولوقا وشنوده ....بدون القاب .........انظري الى ما يحدث لنبينا فى منتداكم ....انا متاكد ..انك هتحزنى لتجريح مشاعرنا ...ده لو كان ضميرك صاحى ........


بس قولي مين بقى "حنا ولوجا وسنودة" !!!!
إنت سنانك واقعة ولا ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
...........هههههههههههه باين عليكى مرحه خالص ......هههههه انا اسف والله يا اخت اصل الكى بورد عندى ممسوح الى جانب انى اكتب باقصى سرعه لضيق الوقت ولا اراجع ما كتبت ....لذلك ستجدين الكثير من الاخطاي الاملائيه فى اشتراكاتى ....اعزرينى ......واعتقد انك اكبر من انك تتوقفى امام هذه الاشياء البسيطه التافهة ....انتى اعقل من كده ........

 ...........لقد مره الوقت الافتراضى المخصص ......ههههههههه اسف جدا يا اخت .........ساقوم بالرد على باقى ما كتبتى غدا ان شاء الرحمن ........السلام عليكم 

انظر الى اكبر 3 خطوط فى كف يدك اليمنى ستجدها مكونه العدد 18 وفى اليسري مكونه العدد 81مجموعهم 99 اسماء الله الحسنى وطرحهم 63عمر نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم .......صدفه جميله اليس كذلك ؟؟؟
........وساختم حواري واقول 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العزراء البتول مريم الطاهره رضى الله عنها 

..........لا تنسى ان تقولى  ...هل هناك اناس اخرون سيعيدون القدس الى العرب " مسلمين ومسيحين "...اتمنى الاتقول لى كوفى عنان ههههههه.............شكر ا لمشاركتك 
.


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*إحمد ربنا إن فيه حد بيرد عليك 

قل لى لماذا خلق الله لنا العقل ؟

العقل لتدرك أعمال الله ... وليس لتمتحن وتُقيم أعماله
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ليه يا فريدى هو فكر الانسان منحط للدرج دى 

بعيد عن المسيح المُخلص ... فكر الانسان منحط للدرج دى 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

..بل يبيح ولكن بشروط ...

ما هو مباح فهو حلال 

(الله لا يريدنا في هذا المجال أن نكون حيوانات)

آدم وحواء .... وليس آدم وأربعة حواء (قانون الله) إعترض
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

...من اراد منا ان...

أنت تفعل إرادتك (فالشهوة تُحركك)

أما نحن نفعل إرادة الله .... فالطهارة سِمتُنا
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

انا معى عقل .......اعطاني الله اياه 

الله المُعطي .... وأنت تركته لإبليس ليستعملة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

واتضح لك بعد ىالزواج انك انخدعت فى من تزوجت 

الله لا يترك المؤمن المسيحي ينخدع لأن الهدف طاهر (الزواج وليس المُعاشرة)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اذا وبشريعتكم لن سيتزوج من كل 3 بنات واحده فقط 

ربنا عندة مشكلة وأنت بتحلهاله .... كويس خالص .... (لكن مش بالنجاسة)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إذا كان عنوان البيت بهذة الصورة ... فما أدراك بما بداخل البيت 

أو ... إذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضاربٌ فشيمة أهل البيت ........

بلاش أكمل *


----------



## مصر (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام علبكم اولا واخيرا ..........
.......ازيكو يا جماعه ....اخباركو ايه ........عامل ايه يا اداره ........اسف جدا لقلة مشاركتى ..هذه الايام ...واتاسف انى لن ارد على احد اليوم ....انا حالا جاى من الشغل والله وتعباااااااااان ......بس انا هرد على نكت الاستاذ فريدى ...لانها بسيطه ومش عايزه تفكير ..............
......................................اسمع يا فريدى ...لن اقول لك الا شىء وااااااااااحد ........انت تستهين بى لدرجه فظيعه ...وعلى العموم شكرا ههههههه...ثم انا متاكد انى لا اعلم الا القليل ...ولكنى بفضلكم سابحث فى دينى اكثر واكثر .....
.......................امام كل طلاب المنتدى ....الكل يري اشتراكاتى ...وخصوصا عندما ارد عليك انت ...لانك فعلا اسهل مما اتصور ههههههههه...على العموم انا ما بسيب اى جزئيه الا ورديت عليها ....تعرف بعمل ايه ...بنسخ ردك واقوم بالرد على كل سطر دون تجاهل اى شىء ....ابه رايك امام كل طلاب المنتدى ....تقدر تنسخ اخر اشتراك ليه وترد على كل جزئيه ...ولا طالب الثانويه احسن منك ....انا متاكد انى مش احسن منك ....لكن عابزك تثبت الكلام ده لاعضاء المنتدى ..........
سلام با فريدى .........
تصبح على خير بكره باذن الله هرد على نكتك قصدى اشتراكاتك .........سلام يا محترم .....


----------



## مصر (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا........
.......منذ 4 ايام تقريبا قام الاخ كوبتك باتهامى بانى اتهرب من الاسئله وقال :
.
هل من المنطق ان اعرض عليك عشرات الاسئله ولاتجيب بل وتقول انى تجاهلتك من الذى تجاهل الاخر وهل انت سالت ولم اجبك؟
هل فتحت موضوع موجه الى وتجاهلته فعلاً؟
..............................................................................
وبعدها قمت بالرد عليه وقلت له :


....اتمنى ان تذكرنى بالاسئله التى اتهمتنى بانى تهربت منها .........رغم انى لو لم اجيب عنها فهذا حقى لانها خارج الموضوع ..........على العموم .....ورغم كل شىء ..ساجيب عليها باذن الله ........اتمنى ان تنسخها لى من اشتراكاتك .......وغدا ستجد الرد باذن الله 
........................
.......................................................
ولكنى حتى الان لم اجد اى رد منه ...ولم ينسخ لى هذه الاسئله التى قال انى تهربت منها .........اتمنى ان اراها قريبا .....على العموم سانتظر الاخ المحترم كوبتك ....والغايب حجته معاه ....اتمنى ان بكون بخير لكى برينى الاسئله التى تجاهلتها كما قال 
السلام عليكم 
ايمن المصري


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر *

*في مشاركاتك نقاط وهمية ونقاط حساسة بالنسبة لك 

فالنقاط الوهمية لا أرد عليها .... لأن الهدف منها استنفاذ طاقة الذهن 

ولكن النفاط الحساسة أستخدمها لهدفين :

الأول .... إظها قوة وغنى الحق الإلهي الموجود في الكتاب المقدس

الثاني .... تدمير الاساس الهش الذي تقف عليه

مكتوب :
 مت 7:6  
لا تعطوا القدس ....... ولا تطرحوا درركم قدام ..... .لئلا تدوسها بارجلها .....

أخيراً أقول لك ..... أهرب لحياتك من غضب الله

دع كلماتنا تكون شاهدة لك ...  وليست شاهدة عليك*


----------



## غير مسيحى (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

سلام عليكم اعتذر لتاخرى ولعدم وجودى فى الحوار معكم 
ولكن ان شا الله سنكمل الحوار من اليوم


----------



## aloub (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

انا حاسه حالي بحضر مباراه
الاهلي و الزمالك

معلش اعذروني​


----------



## fredyyy (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*aloub 
انا حاسه حالي بحضر مباراه الاهلي و الزمالك معلش اعذروني * 

*ممكن تفسري شوية تقصدي إيه*


----------



## aloub (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

يعني انت بدك تفسير 
اوكي ياعم مافي مشكله
انا ردي كن على صاحب الموضوع
اللي رد و قال






> ...............اكيد هيكون فى بيننا مباريات احلى واحلى .فى الاجازه ....
> لكنى حتى الان لم ارى حتى لاعبا واحدا من الفريق الثانى .............
> فهل ننهى المباره بفوز فريق المسلمين على فريق النصاري ؟؟ ولا هنكمل يا جماعه




يعني بكل بساطه ازا المنتديات وضعت عشان تجمع مجموعه من الشباب ف لغرض واحد هو
تبادل الافكار والاراء
و الاختلاف في الاراء لايفسد شي

وازا كن ولابد انزل موضوع يعني
ف قبل ما نزله يوكن هدفي الوحيد هو احترام جميع الاراء
و احترام جميع العقول اللي ردت حتى لو كن في اختلاف
مش اقول 1 ل 0 

لانو ساعتها شو ماكن موضوعي مهم 
بصير و لا شي بطريقه و اسلوب حواري


بتمنى تكون فهمت قصدي

احترامي


----------



## مصر (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 
...............
اولا : اتاسف عن انقطاعى وذلك لسببين .....فرصه كل سنه "رمضان "........الى جانب الكليه والدراسه ...
ثانيا : ....اود ان ابعث برقيه تهنئه الى اخى العزيز " غير مسيحى "  والى جميع الاخوه المسلمين بهذا المنتدى  واقول له كل سنه وانت طيب ....رمضان كريم .........
...ثالثا : اعذرونى ساغيب عليكم بضعه ايام .....ولكنى ساعود باذن الله لكى لكى اقوم بالرد على باقى اشتراكاتكم .............
....ولكنى ساترككم مع هذا المقال .............اتمنى ان تقرئوه .......
لكى تعلمون من هم المسلمون ...ومن هم اعدائكم .........

......................................
هذه المقالة تتحدث بشكل أساسي عن الرؤية الإسلامية للنبي عيسى بن مريم رضى الله عنهما ......

عيسى بن مريم عليهما السلام، نبي من أولي العزم عند المسلمين

يعتقد المسلمون بالايمان به عليه السلام كنبي مرسل ومولده معجزة وعدم الايمان به أو بأحد من الانبياء يعد كفر مخرج من ملة الإسلام بل إن النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اثنى على عيسى عليه السلام ثناء منقطع النظير كما ان النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر من قبل الله عز وجل بالإقتداء بهدى هؤلاء الانبياء اجمعين في الصبر والجلد. ويصف القرآن عيسى بأنه كلمة الله التي ألقاها إلى مريم بنت عمران. يذكر القرآن أن عيسى بشر ككل البشر وأن الله خلقه كما خلق آدم بدون أب، وأن أمه مريم صديقة اختارها الله لمعجزته بولادة عيسى من غير ذكر. و قد اختاره المولى ليكون نبي قومه وأيده بالمعجزات من إحياء الموتى بإذن الله وغيرها كدلالة على صدقه.

..............................................................................
أوحي إليه الإنجيل، و أيده الله بمعجزات عديدة: كان أولها أنه ولد لأم من غير أب، و أنه تكلم في المهد، و أنه شفى المرضى بإذن الله ، وأنه خلق من الطين طيرا بإذن الله . لم يصلب ولم يقتل بل رفعه الله إليه.

ولهذا يحترمُ المسلمون عيسى ويقولون الصلاة والسلام عليه، ويعتبرون أنفسهم أقرب الناس إليه وأولى بموالاته.
...............................................................................
                 ..........المسيح بين الإسلام والمسيحية


رغم الاختلاف بين الإسلام و المسيحية حول شخصية المسيح عليه السلام فالاتفاق بين الطرفين هو في ولادة المسيح عليه السلام من ام طاهرة هى مريم العذراء التى حملت وانجبت ابنها بولادة من غير زرع بشر تكريما له وتكريما لها واعتبار امها طاهرة صديقة عفيفة كرمها الإسلام في القرآن الكريم حيث سميت سورة كاملة باسمها وفيها حياتها بوصف تميز به القرآن الكريم في هذه المرأة بل انها عدت من نساء طاهرات سيدة من نساء الجنة والاختلاف بين المسلمين والمسيحيين حول شخصية المسيح هو أن المسيحيين يقولون انه الله وابن الله وانه لاهوت وناسوت وغيرها و الإسلام يقول انه عبد مرسل من انبياء الله...................................

..........................................................................................................................صلب المسيح

لا يؤمن المسلومون بصلب المسيح، بل يؤمنون بأن الله رفعه إليه في السماء وأنه لم يقتل ولم يصلب، وأنه سيعود إلى الأرض في آخر الزمان ليقاتل المسيح الدجال. ويعتقد المسلمون أن اليهود صلبوا شبيها للمسيح ......................

...........................................................

............موقف اليهودية

لايؤمن اليهود بعيسى أو يسوع ويرفضون فكرة تألهه و بأنه جزء من ثالوث إلهي ، واليهودية أيضا لاتعترف بكون عيسى هو المسيا أو المسيح المنتظر ، لأنه وحسب اعتقادهم لم يتمم النبوات التي تحدثت عن المسيح وعن العصر المسيحاني الذي سيجلبه معه............واظنكم تعلمون بمايصفون المسيح وامه الطاهره مريم العذراء............
..................................................................................
...........موقف المسيحية

يعتقد أغلب المسيحيين بما فيهم الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس بألوهية المسيح، وهناك فرق أخرى أقل عددا لاتؤمن بإلوهيته..........وهى :
............الآريوسية............
لا تعتقد الآريوسية بألوهة المسيح وتقول بأن الإبن الكلمة { المسيح } ليس بإله فهو مولود من الله الآب لذلك فإن علاقته مع الآب هي علاقة بنوة وليست مساواة أو مشاركة في ذات الطبيعة الإلهية ، وعلى هذا فالكلمة ليس أزلي ولكن مخلوق خاضع لله (1)........................

..........النسطورية............
في النسطورية يسوع المسيح مكون من شخصين ، إلهي وهو الكلمة وإنساني أو بشري هو يسوع ، فبحسب النسطورية لا يوجد اتحاد بين الطبيعتين البشرية و الإلهية في شخص يسوع المسيح . بل هناك مجرد صلة بين إنسان والألوهة ، وبالتالي لا يجوز إطلاق اسم والدة الإله على السيدة مريم العذراء كما تفعل الكنائس المسيحية الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية( الكنائس البروتستانتية لاتطلق اسم والدة الإله على العذراء أيضا) لأن مريم بحسب النسطورية لم تلد إلها بل إنسانا فقط حلت عليه كلمة الله أثناء العماد وفارقته عند الصليب. وهذه الطائفة انتشرت في في بلاد فارس، الهند، الصين ومنغوليا وذلك بتأسيس الكنيسة النسطوريّة................

.............وسانهى حوارى ككل مره واقول ...... ....اللهم صلى على سيدنا موسى وعلى السيد المسيح ابن العزراء البتول مريم رضى الله عنهما اجمعين ......
.........اللهم بحق هذا الشهر الكريم انصر انبيائك .....

سلام وتحيات 
ايمن المصر ي


----------



## Tabitha (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



مصر قال:


> ..................................................................................
> ...........*موقف المسيحية*
> 
> *يعتقد أغلب المسيحيين * بما فيهم الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس بألوهية المسيح، *وهناك فرق أخرى أقل عددا لاتؤمن بإلوهيته..........وهى :**............الآريوسية............*
> ...




*جهلك يا ابني ليس له حدود 

إنت بتقول يعتقد أغب المسيحيين بألوهية السيد المسيحيين وبعد كده بتقول *



> *وهناك فرق أخرى أقل عددا لاتؤمن بإلوهيته..........وهى
> 
> النسطورية
> 
> ...




*ايها الذكي ... مين اللي قالك ان اتباع نسطور او اريوس هم مسيحيين اساسا!اااااااا!

وبعد كده عمال تتمادى في ذكاءك الخارق بقولك*



> *( الكنائس البروتستانتية لاتطلق اسم والدة الإله على العذراء أيضا) لأن مريم بحسب النسطورية .................................... *



*مال البروتسنانتية بالنسطورية !!!



صدقني انت صعبان على جدا يا ايمن 

احب اقولك حاجة واحدة بس

لا خلاف على ألوهية ربنا يسوع المسيح بين الطوائف المسيحية ...

على كل حال كل سنة وانت طيب.*


----------



## fredyyy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر *
*..... الله رفعه إليه في السماء وأنه لم يقتل ولم يصلب، *

*بالتأكيد كلام كذب *

*لأن صلب المسيح أساس قبول الله للانسان وهو أساس المسيحية *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*وأنه سيعود إلى الأرض في آخر الزمان ليقاتل المسيح الدجال. *

*لن يأتي المسيح لهاذا السبب ... مرة أخرى كلام كذب*

*إسأل ولا تكذب وتعلم الحق من أصحابه*


----------



## مصر (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

السلام عليكم اولا واخيرا 
......................اهلا انستاسيا ....انا مش هعلق على شىء الان ا لا شىء واحد ..........
شكرا لتهنئتك يا اخت .........الله يخليكى ..........
.............اما الاخ فرفيروووووووو.........شغال يقولى غلط غلط   طب يا عم هات دليلك ....ده شىء طبيعى انكم تكذبونا ونكذبوكم لكن النهايه لمن معه الدليل .................
..................على فكره يا جماعه ....انا ما كنت اقصد اى شىء فيما كتبته الا شىء واحد ........هو ماذا يقوله
محمد والمسلمون على المسيح عليه السلام وامه رضى الله عنها .........ما كنت اقصد شىء الا اعرفكم ....الفرق بين اليهودى والمسلم والمسيحى ...............ما كنت اقصد شىء الا اعرفكم ....ماذا قال محمد لكى يستحق كل هذه الكراهيه والعداء ...............ما كنت اقصد شىء الا اعرفكم  ...كيف المسلم لا يستطيع تجريح مشاعر احد  من اليهود او المسيحيين فى الاساءه الا انبياء الله فكلهم عنده واحد ...وكلهم لا بد الاقتضاء بهم .............ما كنت اقصد الا اعرفك  من هو عدوكم وعدونا .........
..............................على فكره يا جماعه ......انا متاكد من اللى انا كتبته ....تعرفو ليه ...لان الكلام ده ما جلبته من كتاب اسلامى.............بل جلبته من موسوعه خاصه بالاديان .........تتحدث عن الاسلام بلسان المسلمين وتتحدث عن المسيحيه بلسان الميسحيين .........
على العموم 
السلام عليكم  
اتاسف للمره الثانيه لقله اشتراكى هذه الايام ....لكن رمضان كريم ...........
شكر يا اخت  على التهنئه سواء كانت من القلب او من الفم ..........سنرضى باقل احترام ومراعاه للمشاعر ...من اجل مصر ....والوحده الوطنيه .....رغم اننا الاغلبيه .....ارضاء واتباعا لمحمد بن عبد الله ...المسبوب ظلما ...عليه افضل الصلاه واتم السلام ....ولن انسى واصلى على السيد المسيح ابن العزراء البتول مريم العزراء رضى الله عنها .....................انتظر اسائاتكم......مقابل احترامى ........
سلام وتقدير 
ايمن المصري


----------



## fredyyy (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

*مصر *
*بل جلبته من موسوعه خاصه بالاديان *

*عندما نريد أن نعرف المسيحية سوف نفتح الكتاب المقدس كلام الله *

*وليس من موسوعات كتبها الانسان*

*صعب جداً أن تجد سمكاً في الرمال .... العنوان غلط*

*إذهب الى النهر تجده .... (أقصد نهر محبة الفادي) المسيح*


----------



## hanymonir (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

من فضلكم ارجو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع توجد قناة فرنسية بتعمل تصويت على افضل دين من فضلكم ارجو المشاركة نسبة المسيحية ضعيفة جدا الرابط اهو
http://www.arte.tv/fr/934300.htm#


----------



## بيشو (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

انا مش فاهم ازاى الجهل   بيشترك فى منتدتينا و  هم لا يعرفوا شىء عن المسيح و المسيحة رجاء صغير لمشرفى و مديرى الجروبات بحذف هؤلاء الاشخاص من المنتدى و ايقافهم تماما  سلام الرب يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم امين


----------



## جودى المصرى (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*

كلامك حكم ياعم ايمن 
شد حيلك دى ثانوووووية عامة 
و 1000000 مبروك من دلوقتى 
يا اخ رافت متقراش اول كلمة و ترد 
حاول تقرا اللى بين السطور و افهمه صح


----------



## جودى المصرى (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث لو ....كلام منطقى*



بيشو قال:


> انا مش فاهم ازاى الجهل   بيشترك فى منتدتينا و  هم لا يعرفوا شىء عن المسيح و المسيحة رجاء صغير لمشرفى و مديرى الجروبات بحذف هؤلاء الاشخاص من المنتدى و ايقافهم تماما  سلام الرب يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم امين



طب و ليه الغلط يعنى 
و عموما مش مهم جهل جهل 
انتوا جهلة بديننا و احنا جهلة بدينكم
كده خالصين


----------

